# Married at First Sight - fyi, channel



## Ladybug09

WTH!!! A show where people are matched with their prospective spouse and meet them for the first time at the altar!!!!!!

fyi channel
Tuesday, July 8


----------



## gre8dane

This is based on a Danish show where they did this with 3 or 4 couples. All of the couples are now divorced with the longest lasting about ten months, I think. 

Several countries are producing their own version so it will be interesting to compare.


----------



## Tivo

gre8dane said:


> This is based on a Danish show where they did this with 3 or 4 couples. All of the couples are now divorced with the longest lasting about ten months, I think.
> 
> Several countries are producing their own version so it will be interesting to compare.


People must be desperate to get married and divorced.


----------



## Ladybug09

gre8dane said:


> This is based on a Danish show where they did this with 3 or 4 couples. All of the couples are now divorced with the longest lasting about ten months, I think.
> 
> Several countries are producing their own version so it will be interesting to compare.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Sassys

My BFF and I just watched this. What a stupid show. How stupid are these people.


----------



## LindaP

I watched it,  I'm hooked!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

The whole time I was watching the casting process, I kept thinking how do you convince yourself that this is the best option? One has to be super desperate to do this.. and on national television no less  And Jamie from the bachelor/ bachelor pad.. oh Jamie ush: I guess she wasn't humiliated enough during the last reality show...


----------



## DC-Cutie

The one positive  about this show, the brides' gowns are lovely and so are the bridesmaids.


----------



## Sassys

Okay, I watched this again. I might have missed the first episode or half of the 1st when my friend and I initially watched this. I have so many questions and I am not sure if it was answered in the first episode.

Are these marriages legal? Are there pre-nups (if they are legal, whats to stop one person from taking the others to the "cleaners" during divorce)

I can't believe one couple slept together on the first night!!

The woman that did not find her husband attractive cracks me up, but for some reason I think these two will make it.

So let me  get this straight, the people who are giving up their apartments basically are a$$ out, if this experiment blows up in their face and are homeless?

Why did one couple get such a bullsh$t honeymoon to the Poconos, when they both stated they hate the cold. What twenty year old go to the damn Poconos? I would have been pissed. Not only am I with a stranger, but I am in the Poconos.

I swear I know Vaughn from somewhere and it is driving me nuts trying to figure it out


----------



## DiorT

I was thinking the same as Sassy above about the Poconos. Only thing I could think of is he wanted to be close to his mother who has Stage 4 breast cancer and he is her caretaker.


----------



## LindaP

I am rooting for Jamie and Doug!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I can't believe one couple slept together on the first night!!
> :



Well, they are married. 

Single people sleep with each other on the first night


----------



## Sassys

DiorT said:


> I was thinking the same as Sassy above about the Poconos. Only thing I could think of is he wanted to be close to his mother who has Stage 4 breast cancer and he is her caretaker.



Yeah, that is what I was thinking. Don't know what month they got married, but damn, they could have at least sent them to the Hamptons or Jersey Shore.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Well, they are married.
> 
> *Single people sleep with each other on the first nigh*t



I know, but does the world need to know. Just made her look desperate. 

Was it also just me, or was he constantly emphasizing that she was "curvy".


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I know, but does the world need to know. Just made her look desperate.
> 
> Was it also just me, or was he constantly emphasizing that she was "curvy".



In just saying the desperation is already there with them being on the show.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> In just saying the desperation is already there with them being on the show.



True. This show really has me intrigued 

I am guessing production is paying for the new apartments, since two of them mentioned they are keeping their apartments. What also surprised me, was how yucky most of their apartments were (don't even get me started on the new apartments).


----------



## summer2815

Oh I need to tune into this!


----------



## DiorT

Sassys said:


> I know, but does the world need to know. Just made her look desperate.
> 
> Was it also just me, or was he constantly emphasizing that she was "curvy".



Yeah...he said it alot...even during the video he was filming her butt saying "damn"....yeah, we got it..


----------



## Sassys

DiorT said:


> Yeah...he said it alot...even during the video he was filming her butt saying "damn"....yeah, we got it..



I took it to mean, he really thinks she is fat.


----------



## k2sealer

Sassys said:


> I know, but does the world need to know. Just made her look desperate.
> 
> Was it also just me, or was he constantly emphasizing that she was "curvy".



He did. But he also said that curvy was what he asked the experts for.

On the couple that went to the Poconos, did the couples friends and family pick where they went? The show wasn't clear about who "the wedding party" was that picked where the honeymoon was. One clue for me was the three different couples had different handwriting on their cards that said where they were going. If "the wedding party" was the production team, the handwriting would be the same.


----------



## LindaP

Sassys said:


> I took it to mean, he really thinks she is fat.


 
I didn't take it that way at all, I think she's exactly what he was looking for body wise!

But I don't like him at all, he's so easily put off or annoyed and yet he will present it in a way like it's _her _fault.  He also uses the manipulation..that just makes me want to stay further away from  you.  At least so far she doesn't seem to put up with that crap!


----------



## Sassys

k2sealer said:


> He did. But he also said that curvy was what he asked the experts for.
> 
> On the couple that went to the Poconos, did the couples friends and family pick where they went? The show wasn't clear about who "the wedding party" was that picked where the honeymoon was. One clue for me was the three different couples had different handwriting on their cards that said where they were going. If "the wedding party" was the production team, the handwriting would be the same.



Both the groom and bride for the couple the went to poconos said they hated the cold, so if their friends picked it, they need new friends.


----------



## k2sealer

Sassys said:


> Both the groom and bride for the couple the went to poconos said they hated the cold, so if their friends picked it, they need new friends.



Yah. But I figured either they were on a budget, or they were trying to keep them close by in case there was an emergency with his mom.

Anyone have any bets on who will split up. I think Vaughn and his wife will split. They get along the worst AND he kept his other apartment. That indicates an exit strategy to me.


----------



## Sassys

k2sealer said:


> Yah. But I figured either they were on a budget, or they were trying to keep them close by in case there was an emergency with his mom.
> 
> Anyone have any bets on who will split up. I think Vaughn and his wife will split. They get along the worst AND he kept his other apartment. That indicates an exit strategy to me.



One if the other girls also kept her place


----------



## Sassys

The more I watch this show, the more it boggles my mind, that people would actually sign up for this.

I am sure they do background checks, but how do these women know the men are not abusive? Just because their former mates did not press charges, does not mean these men couldn't be dangerous.

Vaughn really creeps me out. He has a lot of nerve demanding Monet cooks and my jaw dropped about the threesome. Dude, yes you are married but you just met her and getting to know her. Why in the hell would you even think that was okay. And don't get me started on the all day sex schedule. The man is a pig.


----------



## dooneybaby

I think Monet was desperate to get married and Vaughn should never have gotten married at all. Monet is right, he's very moody and negative, and sexist. These two will never work.


----------



## Sassys

Did anyone watch the finale??? what did you think.

Article about the couples (*don't read if you haven't watched the finale yet*)

http://nypost.com/2014/09/10/which-married-at-first-sight-couples-found-wedded-bliss/


----------



## k2sealer

Exactly how I predicted. I didn't see Vaughn and Monet staying together. Vaughn was just too hard to get along with.


----------



## Sassys

Didn't realize Jamie has done so much reality TV.  

Married At First Sight New York, NY. 2014  Docu Series. (FYI,)
The Bachelor Los Angeles, CA. 2012. Reality t.v. (ABC)
Bachelor Pad  Los Angeles, CA. 2012. Reality t.v (ABC)
Jeseylicious New York, NY 2012. (Style Network)

http://jamieotis.com/press-kit/


----------



## Sassys

Monet Bell Tells Why She Got 'Married At First Sight' and Divorced a Month Later


Would you marry a man on the day you meet? Three women, including New York project manager Monet Bell, 33, did just that on the FYI series Married at First Sight. After going from strangers to spouses at the altar and living together for five weeks, Bell and her new husband Vaughn Copeland, 30, decided to end their month-long marriage on last night's finale. In an exclusive interview, the bride-turned-divorcée shares why she said &#8220;I do&#8221; to a stranger, her biggest lesson learned and if she regrets having sex on her wedding night.

ESSENCE.com: You&#8217;ve had quite an experience over the last few months. What made you say yes to marrying someone you never met?
MONET BELL: A friend heard about a show that was casting singles and sent it my way. I thought it was an experiment about dating in the city, so I said sign me up. Once there, we were in workshops with experts when they shared the premise of the show. It really took me no time to decide that I was going to do it. I was dating on my own for a while and not meeting Mr. Right, so if I have the opportunity to have four experts assess me and find a match from a scientific standpoint, the reward would outweigh the risks.

ESSENCE.com: Last night we saw you decide to end your marriage. When did you know this wasn&#8217;t going to work?
BELL: It really wasn't clear until the end during the last week. He and I got to a place where we realized we weren&#8217;t a match. I really fought as long as I could for it to last. Five weeks wasn't enough time for us to be able to really asses each other especially seeing that we were arguing most of the time. I wonder what would have happened if there were no cameras.
ESSENCE.com: You caught some flack for having sex on your wedding night with your husband you met the same day. Do you regret it?
BELL: I stand by that. I know people say, oh well, you guys didn't know each other. But I did know a lot about him. We both went through an extremely intense evaluation process. We already had a bond because everything I went through, he did too. Then we got married and the connection was there. We didn't plan on having sex. It just naturally happened and I don't regret it because in that moment, I was happy. I saw my husband. He was handsome. We didn't make love but we had sex and it was awesome. I wouldn't change it.

ESSENCE.com: We have to ask. Are you really going through an actual divorce?
BELL: Yeah. It is a real divorce. And it hurts. When I walked into this, I said I come from a family legacy of long marriages. So deciding to get married, wasn&#8217;t a whim. I did not plan for divorce. This hurts. People have said I didn&#8217;t show a lot of emotion on the show. Just because you're not seeing it, doesn&#8217;t mean it didn&#8217;t happen. We were both angry because we couldn't figure out how we even got to the point where we are divorcing.

ESSENCE.com: How are you and Vaughn now?
BELL: We are good. He and I finally had an opportunity to talk where no cameras are rolling. We apologized to each other for the parts we played in how things ended. We might not be the best match for each other but we still have love for each other.

ESSENCE.com: What would you have changed about your marriage?
BELL: The number one thing I would do different is starting off learning to be friends with each other as oppose to acting like a married couple or whatever we thought a married couple was. That was the biggest mistake made. We should have been trying to be friends as oppose to being a married couple.

ESSENCE.com: What&#8217;s the biggest lesson you learned from this experience?
BELL: I am going to take my time. I'm going to have patience and I'm going to be more specific in what I want and maybe explaining myself better for the things that I want out of the man.

ESSENCE.com: So are you ready to date again?
BELL: Well, technically it's a little complicated to date when I'm still legally married. It has been a lonely few months with the show still on air. I kept my wedding ring on but went home to an empty bed. Once we are divorced, you can rest assure that I am ready to get back on the horse. I still believe in love and now better prepared for marriage.
ESSENCE.com: Would you do this all over again if given the chance?
BELL: Yes. I would do this again in a heartbeat. This was one of the best things I could have done. You want to talk about getting to know yourself? Put yourself in an intensive five-week crash course of marriage. I have never even lived with a man before. The first man I lived with was my husband. You don't even know the things that you didn't know about yourself until you get married.

http://www.essence.com/2014/09/09/m...y-they-ended-their-one-month-marriage-lessons


----------



## ophousewife

Just got into this show and watched the finale today.  Not surprised about Vaughn and Monet.  I was surprised about Jamie and Doug.  I think he cares about her way more than she cares about him.  And there seems to be a lot of weirdness coming from her.  I actually think the young couple has the best shot at being together.  Assuming that any couple can really make it when the cameras are gone.


----------



## Sassys

Good luck to the fool who ends up with Vaughn.

He had the NERVE to say to Monet, "there is nothing wrong with your hand", when she didn't want to have sex with him after her foot surgery. See, at the point I would have said, "I have had it with this experiment, turn the cameras off and get the hell out of my house". He is disgusting.


----------



## ophousewife

Sassys said:


> Good luck to the fool who ends up with Vaughn.
> 
> He had the NERVE to say to Monet, "there is nothing wrong with your hand", when she didn't want to have sex with him after her foot surgery. See, at the point I would have said, "I have had it with this experiment, turn the cameras off and get the hell out of my house". He is disgusting.



I thought the same thing.  He's such an @ss.  Monet was being adult about the situation and he had to come in and act like a fool.  Ick.  On the other hand, the other 2 couples seem to be handling life well.  But I still don't see long haul from Jamie and Doug.  Something still seems off about her.


----------



## Sassys

ophousewife said:


> I thought the same thing.  He's such an @ss.  Monet was being adult about the situation and he had to come in and act like a fool.  Ick.  On the other hand, the other 2 couples seem to be handling life well.  But I still don't see long haul from Jamie and Doug.  Something still seems off about her.



I think Courtney is hiding something. My gut tells me, something is not right with those two.


----------



## ophousewife

Sassys said:


> I think Courtney is hiding something. My gut tells me, something is not right with those two.



She seems sweet but she could be hiding something.  Maybe they're not all they portray themselves as.  Maybe they're too sweet together?


----------



## Sassys

ophousewife said:


> She seems sweet but she could be hiding something.  Maybe they're not all they portray themselves as.  Maybe they're too sweet together?



I don't believe all is as good as she keeps saying. I don't know; something seems off.


----------



## LindaP

Sassys said:


> Good luck to the fool who ends up with Vaughn.
> 
> He had the NERVE to say to Monet, "there is nothing wrong with your hand", when she didn't want to have sex with him after her foot surgery. See, at the point I would have said, "I have had it with this experiment, turn the cameras off and get the hell out of my house". He is disgusting.


 

I cannot believe he said that, what a jerk!  Yeah his hand works just fine too, that's about all he's left with now.     I could not stand him throughout this whole thing,  Monet can do so much better!


----------



## Ladybug09

From reading yalls comments with an attitude like his she should have jerked his sh!t off!...literally


----------



## coconutsboston

ophousewife said:


> Just got into this show and watched the finale today.  Not surprised about Vaughn and Monet.  I was surprised about Jamie and Doug.  I think he cares about her way more than she cares about him.  And there seems to be a lot of weirdness coming from her.  I actually think the young couple has the best shot at being together.  Assuming that any couple can really make it when the cameras are gone.



I did the same today.  I'm actually watching the 6 months months later episode now.  

I'm very shocked that Cortney claims to be so close with her family, but was so willing to cut them off when they disagreed with her choice.  Maybe that's what's "off" about her and Jason - she's very young, and maybe thinks that they'll get through a marriage solely by leaning on each other?  

Vaughn was an immature clown...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jamie has reality tv show aspirations, reading online someone posted their findings of her auditioning for various shows.


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> Jamie has reality tv show aspirations, reading online someone posted their findings of her auditioning for various shows.


Wasn't she on the Bachelor previously?  

Her relationship seems really forced.


----------



## Sassys

A new reality series spin-off is documenting the lives of two couples, one year after they agreed to take part in an 'extreme social experiment' which saw them walk down the aisle together, having never met before. 
Married at First Sight: The First Year follows the day-to-day lives of married couples Doug, 31, and Jamie, 28, and Jason, 28, and Cortney, 27, two of the three couples who starred in the original FYI series, which saw the newlyweds paired up with their 'perfect match' by a group of relationship experts.
The new series, which is due to premiere tonight, details the everyday ups and downs of married life from the couples' six month anniversary up until their one year milestone marker, as they strive to adjust to life as newlyweds.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-year-tying-knot-STRANGERS.html#ixzz3OjI4kIuq


----------



## DiorT

I watched because I liked the show but I was bored. Jamie annoys me. All the baby talk?  Really?  You wouldn't let Doug touch you for months now all she wants to do is have his babies?  Glad his parents shut that down for now. 

Jason. How many times are you going to say "academy"?  We got it. You are in the fire academy. Every other word was academy! Might as well have made it a drinking game to make it more interesting. 

Monet looked good.


----------



## coconutsboston

I think it's cute that the wives all stay in touch and get together occasionally.  I agree with the above on Jamie.  Girl needs to pump the brakes a LOT on the baby talk!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Did anyone see the preview for next episode? Monet met with Vaughn (?!)


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK, so I'm catching up.  Why did the Wrestler's wife come home to an empty apt?


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

DC-Cutie said:


> OK, so I'm catching up.  Why did the Wrestler's wife come home to an empty apt?



Jason surprised her by moving them to the nicer apartment next door, while she visited her family


----------



## DC-Cutie

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Jason surprised her by moving them to the nicer apartment next door, while she visited her family


 
Oh, Ok.  Thanks..  I missed that whole bit.


I need the one girl to simmer down on all the baby talk and let nature take its course


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

DC-Cutie said:


> Oh, Ok.  Thanks..  I missed that whole bit.
> 
> 
> I need the one girl to simmer down on all the baby talk and let nature take its course



I know! She just sounds so desperate. Doug is beyond understanding.. I would have been turned off by that long ago ush:


----------



## coconutsboston

^^ It looks like on the upcoming episode Baby-fever girl may have gotten her wish.  

Were there only 3 couples the whole time?  I somehow got into my mind that there were 4 and they haven't been showing one lately.


----------



## dooneybaby

Well, the new round of victims (I mean couples) started tonight. The guy from Staten Island is cute, but his accent is annoying. And that's exactly what his bride said the minute she met him at the alter. She said his accent is going to drive her crazy!


----------



## Sassys

dooneybaby said:


> Well, the new round of victims (I mean couples) started tonight. The guy from Staten Island is cute, but his accent is annoying. And that's exactly what his bride said the minute she met him at the alter. She said his accent is going to drive her crazy!



Don't get me started on the obviously gay guy. I can't believe the "experts" don't see one of the Guys (Sean) is GAY. Even the expert that came to his house, questioned the decor. No straight man's home looks like that. I would sue the show if I was the girl he is marrying.


----------



## dooneybaby

Sassys said:


> Don't get me started on the obviously gay guy. I can't believe the "experts" don't see one of the Guys (Sean) is GAY. Even the expert that came to his house, questioned the decor. No straight man's home looks like that. I would sue the show if I was the girl he is marrying.


Hmmm. I'll have to check him out again.


----------



## ophousewife

Sassys said:


> Don't get me started on the obviously gay guy. I can't believe the "experts" don't see one of the Guys (Sean) is GAY. Even the expert that came to his house, questioned the decor. No straight man's home looks like that. I would sue the show if I was the girl he is marrying.



Yeah I figured he was gay too.  I actually thought that was why he was bullied as a kid.  They didn't mention why he was bullied but I would say that's the reason.  I know he hasn't said he's gay and we can't jump to conclusions, but I really feel he's not being honest about his sexuality because of his parents.  They're "traditional."


----------



## Sassys

ophousewife said:


> Yeah I figured he was gay too.  I actually thought that was why he was bullied as a kid.  They didn't mention why he was bullied but I would say that's the reason.  I know he hasn't said he's gay and we can't jump to conclusions, but I really feel he's not being honest about his sexuality because of his parents.  They're "traditional."



Agree 100%. I could not figure out why he was bullied. And yes, he is in closet because of his parents. The doctor that came to his house, even gave him the side eye on the way his house was decorated. No way that guy is straight. Even one of his friends screamed gay to me when they were in the car and in the hotel room.


----------



## Sassys

dooneybaby said:


> Hmmm. I'll have to check him out again.



You need to re-watch. No way Sean is straight.


----------



## dooneybaby

If Sean is gay, Davina probably wouldn't be able to sue the show. I'm sure they have to sign a bunch releases before participating. But she probably would be able to get a quick annulment based on fraud. The "late bloomer" sexually comments did catch my attention. You guys are probably right.
Maybe Davina's gay BFF will warn her when he meets Sean.


----------



## ophousewife

I agree she wouldn't be able to sue.  It's a bad match for so many reasons.  Hopefully Sean will get the courage to come out but I doubt it.  Poor Deanna though, she's so hopeful and yet it's likely not going to go well.


----------



## Sassys

Spoiler alert! Woman who refused to marry man 'at first sight' for TV because he was unattractive reveals she married him anyway!
Jaclyn Methuen, 30, was last seen having second thoughts about marrying the stranger she just met on Tuesday's premiere of Married at First Sight 
The episode ended in a cliffhanger and viewers were left wondering if she was going to leave Ryan Ranellone, 29, at the altar
She appeared on the Today show this morning where she confessed that she and Ryan did end up getting married 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...reveals-couple-DID-wedding.html#ixzz3UxY4oV21 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## ophousewife

I'm not surprised she married him.  I'm sure there are many incentives to marrying a stranger for tv.  There's probably a lot of legal tape involved in this show and a lot of revenue for the participants.


----------



## Sassys

ophousewife said:


> I'm not surprised she married him.  I'm sure there are many incentives to marrying a stranger for tv.  There's probably a lot of legal tape involved in this show and a lot of revenue for the participants.



Agree. I knew she wouldn't bounce.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sassys said:


> Spoiler alert! Woman who refused to marry man 'at first sight' for TV because he was unattractive reveals she married him anyway!
> Jaclyn Methuen, 30, was last seen having second thoughts about marrying the stranger she just met on Tuesday's premiere of Married at First Sight
> The episode ended in a cliffhanger and viewers were left wondering if she was going to leave Ryan Ranellone, 29, at the altar
> She appeared on the Today show this morning where she confessed that she and Ryan did end up getting married
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...reveals-couple-DID-wedding.html#ixzz3UxY4oV21
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


He had a wedding band on in the 1st episode, too.

I didn't think he was that god-awful looking.


----------



## Sassys

I really do! Married at First Sight couple renew their vows - one year after she called their wedding the 'worst decision' of her life 
Jamie Otis married Doug Hehner after meeting him at the altar during the first season of Married at First Sight
The couple chronicled their first year of marriage on the FYI spin-off series Married at First Sight: The First Year
On tonight's special, the two head to St. Thomas, the location of their first kiss, to renew their vows in a dream ceremony


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...edding-worst-decision-life.html#ixzz3VK0r29F4


----------



## ophousewife

Something tells me that Doug and Jamie will split once the cameras stop rolling.  She has aspirations that only the show can fulfill and once the shows over, so are they.


----------



## coconutsboston

ophousewife said:


> Something tells me that Doug and Jamie will split once the cameras stop rolling.  She has aspirations that only the show can fulfill and once the shows over, so are they.



Agreed!


----------



## HandBagFanatic3

ophousewife said:


> Something tells me that Doug and Jamie will split once the cameras stop rolling.  She has aspirations that only the show can fulfill and once the shows over, so are they.


I see it differently.  I think the experts did a good job finding someone for her that would put her first, which is something her mother never did.  Doug and his family fill needs for her that she stated were really important, and if she was honest about those, which she seems to be, they can have a strong relationship.  I think they've come a long way together.  His patience with her has been so sweet and not every guy could handle her insecurities the way he did. Just my opinion.....  None of us is perfect and they show the importance of acceptance and understanding; and working through that with compromise is so crucial.


----------



## kcf68

^Plus why was she trying so hard to get pregnant if she was going to bounce!


----------



## buzzytoes

HandBagFanatic3 said:


> I see it differently.  I think the experts did a good job finding someone for her that would put her first, which is something her mother never did.  Doug and his family fill needs for her that she stated were really important, and if she was honest about those, which she seems to be, they can have a strong relationship.  I think they've come a long way together.  His patience with her has been so sweet and not every guy could handle her insecurities the way he did. Just my opinion.....  None of us is perfect and they show the importance of acceptance and understanding; and working through that with compromise is so crucial.



She was also previously on The Bachelor, which kind of makes me give her the side eye. Same type of theme, but it's still being on TV with your relationship.


----------



## ophousewife

That's seriously telling that she was on The Bachelor and is why I think she's fake.


----------



## buzzytoes

I just noticed in the previews for the end of the season - Jaclyn and Ryan R were the only ones actually touching in their interview. She is leaning into him and he has his arm around her. It's interesting to see how they started with her not even wanting him, and yet at the end they might be the most affectionate.


----------



## LindaP

HandBagFanatic3 said:


> I see it differently.  I think the experts did a good job finding someone for her that would put her first, which is something her mother never did.  Doug and his family fill needs for her that she stated were really important, and if she was honest about those, which she seems to be, they can have a strong relationship.  I think they've come a long way together.  His patience with her has been so sweet and not every guy could handle her insecurities the way he did. Just my opinion.....  None of us is perfect and they show the importance of acceptance and understanding; and working through that with compromise is so crucial.


 
I agree with this,  who can say what time will bring but for now I don't think it's about the cameras for her, I think she's longed for the family she's never had and sees the possibility of it with Doug.


----------



## Charles

Sassys said:


> Spoiler alert! Woman who refused to marry man 'at first sight' for TV because he was unattractive reveals she married him anyway!
> Jaclyn Methuen, 30, was last seen having second thoughts about marrying the stranger she just met on Tuesday's premiere of Married at First Sight
> The episode ended in a cliffhanger and viewers were left wondering if she was going to leave Ryan Ranellone, 29, at the altar
> She appeared on the Today show this morning where she confessed that she and Ryan did end up getting married
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...reveals-couple-DID-wedding.html#ixzz3UxY4oV21
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Uhh...she needs to take a look in the mirror cause she ain't no prize either!


----------



## kcf68

Charles said:


> Uhh...she needs to take a look in the mirror cause she ain't no prize either!


My thoughts exactly! He is nice looking, kind and patient!  She was single for 7 years prior to that!  She is annoying!


----------



## ophousewife

kcf68 said:


> My thoughts exactly! He is nice looking, kind and patient!  She was single for 7 years prior to that!  She is annoying!



I was thinking the same thing last episode.  She's been single so long she doesn't know how to be someone's girlfriend let alone wife.  And no she's not winning any beauty pageant.  Lol.


----------



## Robicslady

Gay or straight, I think Sean is pretty HOTT!


----------



## coconutsboston

Robicslady said:


> Gay or straight, I think Sean is pretty HOTT!


I wouldn't hate waking up to him every day, either!  :giggles:


----------



## ophousewife

I've been referring to Sean as "the silver fox."  Lol.


----------



## Graw

ophousewife said:


> I've been referring to Sean as "the silver fox."  Lol.


----------



## Graw

LindaP said:


> I watched it,  I'm hooked!



Yes.  Jaclyn, Ryan R is not attractive??? Please stop!


----------



## Graw

Davina needs too much.  Everything is an issue. It is impossible for a guy to read her mind.


----------



## lh211

I did think Sean was gay initially, but as time goes on he seems to be way too much into Davina to be batting for the other side.

And I second everything that has been said about Jaclyn, I think her husband is out of her league. I'd have him! She and her family really loud and annoying....


----------



## Graw

lh211 said:


> I did think Sean was gay initially, but as time goes on he seems to be way too much into Davina to be batting for the other side.
> 
> And I second everything that has been said about Jaclyn, I think her husband is out of her league. I'd have him! She and her family really loud and annoying....




I hoping she brings something to the table?  I would love to see the guys she dated in the past.  Maybe she thinks she's a knock out [emoji457]


----------



## kcf68

I worry about Jessica and Ryan D.  He oozes borderline douche!  He is not thoughtful at all!  I don't think they will last!


----------



## buzzytoes

kcf68 said:


> I worry about Jessica and Ryan D.  He oozes borderline douche!  He is not thoughtful at all!  I don't think they will last!



Me too. The fact that he put her in the water twice when he knew she was deathly afraid speaks volumes to me. Then he passed it off as "You know it's like when a little boy pulls a little girl's hair." Dude you are an adult, it's not cool to scare people when it comes to a serious phobia.


----------



## Sassys

lh211 said:


> I did think Sean was gay initially, but as time goes on he seems to be way too much into Davina to be batting for the other side.
> 
> And I second everything that has been said about Jaclyn, I think her husband is out of her league. I'd have him! She and her family really loud and annoying....



Lots of gay men are good at faking it, because they are so ashamed deep down. Sean constantly talks about being bullied, yet never says why he was bullied. Don't forget he also has camera's watching him. I have damn good gaydar and no way in hell he is straight. Two of my gay friends that watch the show, also said he is gay. Lots of gay men get married and have children with women only to finally come out. As soon as he gets back to his environment and comfort zone, you will see it more. Also, what straight man drinks out of a cocktail straw.


----------



## solange

I should have known there'd be a thread here for this.  I am subscribing now! My mother and I are not alone in our opinions!


----------



## Sassys

solange said:


> I should have known there'd be a thread here for this.  I am subscribing now! My mother and I are not alone in our opinions!



What do you two think??!


----------



## solange

We thought from the start that Sean is gay, and that this might be a tense situation since her best friend is gay. We thought that Jackyn isn't nearly as beautiful as she seems to think she is, but even if she were beautiful, why does she have to act like a thug with her husband? She calls him dude and bro and makes no effort to spare his feelings. She tells him she finds him unattractive and discusses things even Jamie managed to keep from throwing at her husband. Ryan D. is indulging in acting like a sixth grade bully. And Davina exhausted regarding her new husband with the traumas of her childhood, so she's moved on to her mother's suffering. The mother who did not show up for the wedding. Then she got angry that he wasn't listening and thought she was crying over the beautiful scenery. If he was open to being straight, that door is closing kind of quickly with all this.


----------



## buzzytoes

I think it was pretty interesting that Jacklyn actually admitted why she was keeping him in the friend zone. She knows it's because she doesn't want to let him in and get hurt. That sounded a lot better than her initial reaction of "he doesn't look like I thought he would."


----------



## solange

Too bad she hasn't communicated any of that thoughtfulness or introspection to her husband. Just yeah, dude, I saw you and wanted to run...


----------



## nyshopaholic

buzzytoes said:


> I just noticed in the previews for the end of the season - Jaclyn and Ryan R were the only ones actually touching in their interview. She is leaning into him and he has his arm around her. It's interesting to see how they started with her not even wanting him, and yet at the end they might be the most affectionate.



I noticed the same thing! I think they are the only couple that is going to make it.


----------



## ophousewife

solange said:


> Too bad she hasn't communicated any of that thoughtfulness or introspection to her husband. Just yeah, dude, I saw you and wanted to run...



I think it's really because the interviews are done with some time between the actual event.  She definitely has issues but I think she and Ryan have the best chance out of the three couples. 
 I still think the silver fox is playing for the other team and I hope he can make peace with that without hurting davina.


----------



## lh211

Sassys said:


> Lots of gay men are good at faking it, because they are so ashamed deep down. Sean constantly talks about being bullied, yet never says why he was bullied. Don't forget he also has camera's watching him. I have damn good gaydar and no way in hell he is straight. *Two of my gay friends that watch the show, also said he is gay.* Lots of gay men get married and have children with women only to finally come out. As soon as he gets back to his environment and comfort zone, you will see it more. Also, what straight man drinks out of a cocktail straw.



If the gays say it, then I believe it. 

And yeah, very good point about the straw


----------



## meluvs2shop

The gay couple really annoyed me on their actual wedding day. The one girl is so obvious with her flirting and she had X girlfriends at the reception party?!?! Really. Ugh.


----------



## Sassys

meluvs2shop said:


> The gay couple really annoyed me on their actual wedding day. The one girl is so obvious with her flirting and she had X girlfriends at the reception party?!?! Really. Ugh.



wrong show


----------



## Tropigal3

meluvs2shop said:


> The gay couple really annoyed me on their actual wedding day. The one girl is so obvious with her flirting and she had X girlfriends at the reception party?!?! Really. Ugh.



I think you're thinking of "Newlyweds", there are no gay couples on "Married at First Sight".


----------



## meluvs2shop

Oops well that bothered me from THAT show haha...off to look for THAT thread.


----------



## Graw

meluvs2shop said:


> Oops well that bothered me from THAT show haha...off to look for THAT thread.



Like when the bride was kissing her friend at her wedding?  Every episode I am thinking why would anyone marry her aside from inheritance? 

Back on topic!  

I hope Davina didn't marry a man in the closet.  This show needs to be on Bravo!  Andy would smoke out the truth, past lovers would be at restaurants, bars and other social events.


----------



## kcf68

Well last nights show was alot more pleasant!  Jaclyn really does need to be more grateful!   I still get a weird vibe from Jessica and Ryan!  I don't think Sean is gay just metro sexual as he says!  I mean was he raised around sisters?  Sean and Davina do make a cute couple!


----------



## buzzytoes

So glad Jaclyn has finally moved Ryan out of the friend zone. They are my favorite couple, but that's probably just because so far none of their baggage has come up. Davina and Chris just have too many issues between them, and the other Ryan has no respect for other people's feelings. He wants things to be over and done with on HIS terms and I find that super annoying.


----------



## Graw

kcf68 said:


> Well last nights show was alot more pleasant!  Jaclyn really does need to be more grateful!   I still get a weird vibe from Jessica and Ryan!  I don't think Sean is gay just metro sexual as he says!  I mean was he raised around sisters?  Sean and Davina do make a cute couple!




Davina immediately asked if Sean's mother decorated his home, maybe he is more in touch w his feminine side than most men. [emoji102]



buzzytoes said:


> So glad Jaclyn has finally moved Ryan out of the friend zone. They are my favorite couple, but that's probably just because so far none of their baggage has come up. Davina and Chris just have too many issues between them, and the other Ryan has no respect for other people's feelings. He wants things to be over and done with on HIS terms and I find that super annoying.




Jessica loves Ryan.  I hope he doesn't hurt her.  He clearly wants his way and she seems to go along w it.


----------



## kcf68

Well Jaclyn is smitten finally!  I really can relate with Davina and Chris because my husband and I met when we were the same age and we had to combine our life!  I had to sell a lot of my household goods and alot of his. It was trying to mesh two settled people into a new lifestyle.  The first year was very very uncomfortable but we are still together after 11 years of marriage!   Well the last couple Jessica is a doormat and will put up with things until she boils inside and blows!  He is kinda arrogant and unthoughtful!  I still have a bad feeling about them especially him!


----------



## anabanana745

Graw said:


> Davina immediately asked if Sean's mother decorated his home, maybe he is more in touch w his feminine side than most men. [emoji102]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica loves Ryan.  I hope he doesn't hurt her.  He clearly wants his way and she seems to go along w it.




Jessica seems to be a bit of a doormat. She really needs to learn to assert herself or she will always be unhappy


----------



## Graw

kcf68 said:


> Well Jaclyn is smitten finally!  I really can relate with Davina and Chris because my husband and I met when we were the same age and we had to combine our life!  I had to sell a lot of my household goods and alot of his. It was trying to mesh two settled people into a new lifestyle.  The first year was very very uncomfortable but we are still together after 11 years of marriage!   Well the last couple Jessica is a doormat and will put up with things until she boils inside and blows!  He is kinda arrogant and unthoughtful!  I still have a bad feeling about them especially him!



Davina and Chris, hmm. Geographically country to city is a difficult transition.  I admire Chris for moving to manhattan for Davina.  We will have to stay tuned.  After 2 weeks, I don't know if they are a match or have chemistry.

Ryan and Jac, ahh Ryan is absolutely adorable!  He is sweet, carrying her over the threshold.  It was nice that they agreed on Astoria, midway.  Both compromising.



anabanana745 said:


> Jessica seems to be a bit of a doormat. She really needs to learn to assert herself or she will always be unhappy



Jessica is in love with Ryan!  However, she shuts down and it must be frustrating for him.  Ryan and his velour jogging outfit  How many times has he watched Goodfellas?!!  I think they have a chance if they are able to communicate with one another.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jessica and Ryan ....  where to start.  They obvious have a physical attraction.  But Ryan needs to calm down with the passive aggressive comments and Jessica needs to stop being a doormat.  
He seems like once the cameras stop rolling, he will be abusive.  Hate to say it.


Jacklyn better hold on to her man!  He seems like a good guy and she finally let her guard down.


----------



## SummerMango

Ryan seems like such a genuine, thoughtful, person. I felt so terrible for him in the beginning seeing how Jaclyn made him feel. I love how their relationship is progressing and I am loving seeing Jaclyn fall in love with Ryan. Love how they both compromise and I loved the Awwwww moment when he picked Jaclyn up to cross the threshold [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji132]

I am still having a hard time understanding Davina. Sean is moving for her and still has to commute several hours each week for work. I wish she would be more understanding and a little more nicer to him. 

Jessica, what can I say! I felt so bad for her. I agree, Ryan seems to be walking all over her. She was the one who was so excited when she saw the closet. Ryan should have been more thoughtful. They could have shared. It made me so mad to see him treat her that way.


----------



## ophousewife

Jessica and Ryan worry me a little.  She's a doormat and he's giving me some bad vibes.  Seems to be his way or the highway and that's probably why she doesn't speak up.  The way he seems to blow his top is scary and unhealthy to say the least.


----------



## dooneybaby

ophousewife said:


> Jessica and Ryan worry me a little.  She's a doormat and he's giving me some bad vibes.  Seems to be his way or the highway and that's probably why she doesn't speak up.  The way he seems to blow his top is scary and unhealthy to say the least.


Ryan admitted that he'd had some anger issues in the past. I think he still has them. The researchers should have picked up on this.


----------



## buzzytoes

dooneybaby said:


> Ryan admitted that he'd had some anger issues in the past. I think he still has them. The researchers should have picked up on this.



You would think so, but I wonder if he is the type that is really good at saying what people want to hear. Given that he is an entrepreneur I am sure he is quite good at schmoozing people. I feel like Jessica is unwittingly repeating past mistakes. She is getting involved with another guy who is just going to act like her opinion doesn't matter and wants to be the one in charge. Kinda sucks considering she was trusting the experts not to match her with someone like that.


----------



## ophousewife

buzzytoes said:


> You would think so, but I wonder if he is the type that is really good at saying what people want to hear. Given that he is an entrepreneur I am sure he is quite good at schmoozing people. I feel like Jessica is unwittingly repeating past mistakes. She is getting involved with another guy who is just going to act like her opinion doesn't matter and wants to be the one in charge. Kinda sucks considering she was trusting the experts not to match her with someone like that.



I think that's exactly it.  He seems to have smooth talked his way into the project.  For someone so family oriented he doesn't seem to understand that it takes time and effort to have a strong bond and that a marriage isn't one sided.


----------



## Graw

I do not think Jess and Ryan are still together, he has the most instagram followers 25, 000 and clearly loves attention from women.  I think after he views his behavior or if they have a counseling session he might improve, but who knows.

He likes to be a clown, is immature, can't express his feelings, but I don't think that makes him physically abusive.  I don't think they are well matched because he needs someone who will call him out and she needs someone who is patient and a mind reader.

Ryan did leave staten island to Park slope, brooklyn where Jessica wanted to live. 



DC-Cutie said:


> Jessica and Ryan ....  where to start.  They obvious have a physical attraction.  But Ryan needs to calm down with the passive aggressive comments and Jessica needs to stop being a doormat.
> He seems like once the cameras stop rolling, he will be abusive.  Hate to say it.
> 
> 
> Jacklyn better hold on to her man!  He seems like a good guy and she finally let her guard down.



Jac finally figured out he is a sweetheart. 



SummerMango said:


> Ryan seems like such a genuine, thoughtful, person. I felt so terrible for him in the beginning seeing how Jaclyn made him feel. I love how their relationship is progressing and I am loving seeing Jaclyn fall in love with Ryan. Love how they both compromise and I loved the Awwwww moment when he picked Jaclyn up to cross the threshold [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji132]
> 
> I am still having a hard time understanding Davina. Sean is moving for her and still has to commute several hours each week for work. I wish she would be more understanding and a little more nicer to him.
> 
> Jessica, what can I say! I felt so bad for her. I agree, Ryan seems to be walking all over her. She was the one who was so excited when she saw the closet. Ryan should have been more thoughtful. They could have shared. It made me so mad to see him treat her that way.



Davina makes everything a problem.  He didn't look at her while they were in the carriage and that was a problem.  He left a spacious home to move to the upper east side apartment.  He has a car, needs a parking space and a very long commute.  That isn't enough for her. She is missing that a relationship goes both ways and a man also needs to feel joy. 



ophousewife said:


> Jessica and Ryan worry me a little.  She's a doormat and he's giving me some bad vibes.  Seems to be his way or the highway and that's probably why she doesn't speak up.  The way he seems to blow his top is scary and unhealthy to say the least.




He never had to share a toy or anything in his life.  I find as a woman in nyc, I find  many "entrepreneurs" are guys who can not work for anyone else.  They have to be the boss.



dooneybaby said:


> Ryan admitted that he'd had some anger issues in the past. I think he still has them. The researchers should have picked up on this.



It is as if he has never had a conversation before. 



buzzytoes said:


> You would think so, but I wonder if he is the type that is really good at saying what people want to hear. Given that he is an entrepreneur I am sure he is quite good at schmoozing people. I feel like Jessica is unwittingly repeating past mistakes. She is getting involved with another guy who is just going to act like her opinion doesn't matter and wants to be the one in charge. Kinda sucks considering she was trusting the experts not to match her with someone like that.



I hope his behavior changes and he sees how he treats her.  It is clear from the family gathering that her step dad and mother were well aware it was not all peachy.  Their faces were telling.  They knew she was hiding something.


----------



## SummerMango

Graw said:


> I do not think Jess and Ryan are still together, he has the most instagram followers 25, 000 and clearly loves attention from women.  I think after he views his behavior or if they have a counseling session he might improve, but who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> He likes to be a clown, is immature, can't express his feelings, but I don't think that makes him physically abusive.  I don't think they are well matched because he needs someone who will call him out and she needs someone who is patient and a mind reader.
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan did leave staten island to Park slope, brooklyn where Jessica wanted to live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac finally figured out he is a sweetheart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davina makes everything a problem.  He didn't look at her while they were in the carriage and that was a problem.  He left a spacious home to move to the upper east side apartment.  He has a car, needs a parking space and a very long commute.  That isn't enough for her. She is missing that a relationship goes both ways and a man also needs to feel joy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He never had to share a toy or anything in his life.  I find as a woman in nyc, I find  many "entrepreneurs" are guys who can not work for anyone else.  They have to be the boss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is as if he has never had a conversation before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope his behavior changes and he sees how he treats her.  It is clear from the family gathering that her step dad and mother were well aware it was not all peachy.  Their faces were telling.  They knew she was hiding something.




So very true! It seems Sean is the only one who is trying. Everything is about Davina. She needs to be a lot more understanding about him too as much as he is about her. 

It is really worrisome that the experts chose Ryan for Jessica. I feel really bad for her. Watching this on tv I really hope they can see how they are treating one another.


----------



## Graw

SummerMango said:


> So very true! It seems Sean is the only one who is trying. Everything is about Davina. She needs to be a lot more understanding about him too as much as he is about her.
> 
> It is really worrisome that the experts chose Ryan for Jessica. I feel really bad for her. Watching this on tv I really hope they can see how they are treating one another.




After the last episode I don't think Jess and Ryan should day together.  They both need other partners.  I don't think he's a bad guy.

Sean has clearly been traumatized I hope he obtains therapy to work through these issues.


----------



## buzzytoes

I get where Ryan D. was coming from saying his grandpa used to give his grandma crap, but Jessica is not your grandma! He totally expects her to just put up with whatever he does it seems. Then when she actually tries to communicate with him, which he says she doesn't do enough, he flies off the handle and leaves. He annoys me to no end but I find her just as annoying that she never speaks up when she is annoyed with him. I definitely don't see them staying together.

Still working out Sean and Davina. That was the first I had heard her talk about living in New Jersey after a couple years. I think if they can both relax they might make it. I think they have both put themselves under a huge amount of pressure to have this fairytale, instant love, when that's really not how it's going to happen.

Ryan and Jacklyn are just cute. I do worry a little that they are just going to stay in the Honeymoon Phase all six weeks and never have an argument. Not that that is a super big deal, but better to know your partner's fighting style early on to see if you can deal with it I think.

If anyone is interested, they have the entire first season on the FYI app. I think it is just for iPads though. I need to watch it now that I have been sucked into this show.


----------



## dooneybaby

Graw said:


> *After the last episode I don't think Jess and Ryan should day together.  They both need other partners.  I don't think he's a bad guy.*
> 
> Sean has clearly been traumatized I hope he obtains therapy to work through these issues.


I honestly think Ryan needs to work on himself before getting into another relationship. I find him impatient, self-centered and verbally abusive. And unfortunately Jess doesn't know how to speak up for herself.

I, personally, would have been through after HE decided that he would get the clothes closet and Jess would get the dresser. Can you say CONTROLLING?


----------



## SummerMango

Last night's episode was really painful to watch[emoji29]. 

In the beginning I was feeling bad for Ryan seeing how Jaclyn treated him but now that she is head over heels in love with him, Ryan is regressing. His mom and niece are only an hour away and since he works in that area only, he could easily stop by everyday if he wanted to for a visit. My heart went out to Jaclyn seeing how hard she is trying. 

Sean and Davina seems to be improving so no comments there except for $83.00 for a towel[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]

The experts messed up big time in choosing Ryan for Jessica. The way he was treating her, it clearly is abuse! Why didn't they swoop in and put a stop to it. I am absolutely mortified. Jessica whose self confidence was already down because of her previous relationship didn't need to be berated that way!  What a selfish man Ryan turned out to be. After all that, Jessica apologized and he doesn't want to accept her apology! Wow. Also what was that about, "Go read a book". How much more condescending can he get! The experts need to do something to get her out of this situation. The session with Dr. Pepper was a joke.


----------



## DC-Cutie

SummerMango said:


> Last night's episode was really painful to watch[emoji29].
> 
> In the beginning I was feeling bad for Ryan seeing how Jaclyn treated him but now that she is head over heels in love with him, Ryan is regressing. His mom and niece are only an hour away and since he works in that area only, he could easily stop by everyday if he wanted to for a visit. My heart went out to Jaclyn seeing how hard she is trying.
> 
> Sean and Davina seems to be improving so no comments there except for $83.00 for a towel[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> The experts messed up big time in choosing Ryan for Jessica. The way he was treating her, it clearly is abuse! Why didn't they swoop in and put a stop to it. I am absolutely mortified. Jessica whose self confidence was already down because of her previous relationship didn't need to be berated that way!  What a selfish man Ryan turned out to be. After all that, Jessica apologized and he doesn't want to accept her apology! Wow. Also what was that about, "Go read a book". How much more condescending can he get! The experts need to do something to get her out of this situation. The session with Dr. Pepper was a joke.



If I was Jessica, I would remove myself from the situation.  It's not healthy and we don't know what happens when the cameras aren't rolling.


----------



## SummerMango

DC-Cutie said:


> If I was Jessica, I would remove myself from the situation.  It's not healthy and we don't know what happens when the cameras aren't rolling.




That is so true. The way he was huffing and puffing in his Velcro sweats, gave me the creeps. Jessica has already been in one abusive relationship so I cannot even imagine what this relationship with Ryan is doing to her.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

He couldn't even give her ONE positive thing about her, but was very quick to list what annoyed him.. 
And then he sees her crying and can't even give her a hug.. but a high five? Really?! Ugh


----------



## coconutsboston

I can't imagine living like Jessica and Ryan D.  He's incredibly childish and thinks Jess should be able to read his mind at all times (like Davina).  I would absolutely walk out on him and the experiment.  

I can't say I'm shocked by the other Ryan turning in on himself once Jaclyn started to open up just due to how close he is with his niece and mother.  He's making it seem like Jaclyn forced him to choose.


----------



## DC-Cutie

What is it with Ryan D and the closet space/dresser?  Like he's just picking an argument.  It's your WIFE it's about compromise, share the damn dresser!  She's better than me, because no way would I share the same space, sleep in the same bed and try to coexist with a man that can't even bother to talk to me, like an adult with common sense.  Too much bad energy coming from him.

He's a complete and total AZZ!  He has issues not with Jess, but it seems with women in general.  He's very combative, deeply insecure and childish.  Jess is asking him to tell her 'what makes you mad' and he says 'you should know'....  I would have said 'yep, I do know.  I know I'm through with this experiment and this situation' and walked out.

Jacklyn - am I the only one that feels like she's forcing the relationship now?  I agreed with Ryan, calm down!  The bit at the bodega with her insisting on paying.  Let the man pay, all that she was doing wasn't even called for.  He's now your husband, let him be the man (in the provider sense).


----------



## DC-Cutie

Why did Jessica say 'thanks for letting me and Destiny move in to your place'?  I thought, they looked at that apartment together and then moved in


----------



## SummerMango

The experts are getting a lot of backlash for how Ryan is treating Jessica so I see the sexologist posted her response.


----------



## Graw

dooneybaby said:


> I honestly think Ryan needs to work on himself before getting into another relationship. I find him impatient, self-centered and verbally abusive. And unfortunately Jess doesn't know how to speak up for herself.
> 
> I, personally, would have been through after HE decided that he would get the clothes closet and Jess would get the dresser. Can you say CONTROLLING?



He is oblivious to his actions. 



coconutsboston said:


> I can't imagine living like Jessica and Ryan D.  He's incredibly childish and thinks Jess should be able to read his mind at all times (like Davina).  I would absolutely walk out on him and the experiment.
> 
> I can't say I'm shocked by the other Ryan turning in on himself once Jaclyn started to open up just due to how close he is with his niece and mother.  He's making it seem like Jaclyn forced him to choose.



I wonder if Jaclyn will move to satisfy Ryan? Who knows. 



buzzytoes said:


> I get where Ryan D. was coming from saying his grandpa used to give his grandma crap, but Jessica is not your grandma! He totally expects her to just put up with whatever he does it seems. Then when she actually tries to communicate with him, which he says she doesn't do enough, he flies off the handle and leaves. He annoys me to no end but I find her just as annoying that she never speaks up when she is annoyed with him. I definitely don't see them staying together.
> 
> Still working out Sean and Davina. That was the first I had heard her talk about living in New Jersey after a couple years. I think if they can both relax they might make it. I think they have both put themselves under a huge amount of pressure to have this fairytale, instant love, when that's really not how it's going to happen.
> 
> Ryan and Jacklyn are just cute. I do worry a little that they are just going to stay in the Honeymoon Phase all six weeks and never have an argument. Not that that is a super big deal, but better to know your partner's fighting style early on to see if you can deal with it I think.
> 
> If anyone is interested, they have the entire first season on the FYI app. I think it is just for iPads though. I need to watch it now that I have been sucked into this show.





SummerMango said:


> Last night's episode was really painful to watch[emoji29].
> 
> In the beginning I was feeling bad for Ryan seeing how Jaclyn treated him but now that she is head over heels in love with him, Ryan is regressing. His mom and niece are only an hour away and since he works in that area only, he could easily stop by everyday if he wanted to for a visit. My heart went out to Jaclyn seeing how hard she is trying.
> 
> Sean and Davina seems to be improving so no comments there except for $83.00 for a towel[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> The experts messed up big time in choosing Ryan for Jessica. The way he was treating her, it clearly is abuse! Why didn't they swoop in and put a stop to it. I am absolutely mortified. Jessica whose self confidence was already down because of her previous relationship didn't need to be berated that way!  What a selfish man Ryan turned out to be. After all that, Jessica apologized and he doesn't want to accept her apology! Wow. Also what was that about, "Go read a book". How much more condescending can he get! The experts need to do something to get her out of this situation. The session with Dr. Pepper was a joke.



I missed some of the show, I missed the read a book comment,  that is awful. 



Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> He couldn't even give her ONE positive thing about her, but was very quick to list what annoyed him..
> And then he sees her crying and can't even give her a hug.. but a high five? Really?! Ugh


That was harsh.  I hope he watches the show and changes.



DC-Cutie said:


> Why did Jessica say 'thanks for letting me and Destiny move in to your place'?  I thought, they looked at that apartment together and then moved in



He pays the rent, she felt it was too high and didn't want to pay that much.  I think that is also why he was irate about the $100 he moved from their wedding money.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> What is it with Ryan D and the closet space/dresser?  Like he's just picking an argument.  It's your WIFE it's about compromise, share the damn dresser!  She's better than me, because no way would I share the same space, sleep in the same bed and try to coexist with a man that can't even bother to talk to me, like an adult with common sense.  Too much bad energy coming from him.
> 
> He's a complete and total AZZ!  He has issues not with Jess, but it seems with women in general.  He's very combative, deeply insecure and childish.  Jess is asking him to tell her 'what makes you mad' and he says 'you should know'....  *I would have said 'yep, I do know.  I know I'm through with this experiment and this situation' and walked out.*
> 
> Jacklyn - am I the only one that feels like she's forcing the relationship now?  I agreed with Ryan, calm down!  The bit at the bodega with her insisting on paying.  Let the man pay, all that she was doing wasn't even called for.  He's now your husband, let him be the man (in the provider sense).


 
This!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Why did Jessica say 'thanks for letting me and Destiny move in to your place'?  I thought, they looked at that apartment together and then moved in


 
She moved into his place when they got back from their honeymoon, before they got the new place.


----------



## Sassys

SummerMango said:


> View attachment 2988196
> 
> 
> The experts are getting a lot of backlash for how Ryan is treating Jessica so I see the sexologist posted her response.


 
What was her point. Duh, we know it is not live. Duh, we know there is hours of footage.


----------



## Sassys

buzzytoes said:


> I get where Ryan D. was coming from saying his grandpa used to give his grandma crap, but Jessica is not your grandma! He totally expects her to just put up with whatever he does it seems. Then when she actually tries to communicate with him, which he says she doesn't do enough, he flies off the handle and leaves. He annoys me to no end but I find her just as annoying that she never speaks up when she is annoyed with him. I definitely don't see them staying together.
> 
> Still working out Sean and Davina. That was the first I had heard her talk about living in New Jersey after a couple years. I think if they can both relax they might make it. I think they have both put themselves under a huge amount of pressure to have this fairytale, instant love, when that's really not how it's going to happen.
> 
> Ryan and Jacklyn are just cute. I do worry a little that they are just going to stay in the Honeymoon Phase all six weeks and never have an argument. Not that that is a super big deal, but better to know your partner's fighting style early on to see if you can deal with it I think.
> 
> If anyone is interested, they have the entire first season on the FYI app. I think it is just for iPads though. I need to watch it now that I have been sucked into this show.


 

First of all Ryan D, has no idea what went on in his grand parents marriage, so the comments he keeps making about his grand parents piss me off. Your grand parents let you see what THEY wanted you to see.


----------



## Sassys

SummerMango said:


> Last night's episode was really painful to watch[emoji29].
> 
> In the beginning I was feeling bad for Ryan seeing how Jaclyn treated him but now that she is head over heels in love with him, Ryan is regressing. His mom and niece are only an hour away and since he works in that area only, he could easily stop by everyday if he wanted to for a visit. My heart went out to Jaclyn seeing how hard she is trying.
> 
> Sean and Davina seems to be improving so no comments there except for $83.00 for a towel[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> The experts messed up big time in choosing Ryan for Jessica. The way he was treating her, it clearly is abuse! Why didn't they swoop in and put a stop to it. I am absolutely mortified. Jessica whose self confidence was already down because of her previous relationship didn't need to be berated that way!  What a selfish man Ryan turned out to be. After all that, Jessica apologized and he doesn't want to accept her apology! Wow. Also what was that about, "Go read a book". How much more condescending can he get! The experts need to do something to get her out of this situation. The session with Dr. Pepper was a joke.


 
She's better than me. I would have took my cat packed my bags and bounced. When he made that read a book comment, I would have told him, let me run out to Barnes and Noble and get a book on "How to get rid of an a$$hole, with out catching a case".

What kind of animal argues about hangers. Take your entrepreneur a$$ to Bed Bath and Beyond and get more hangers. Also, the landlord said there were two closets in the master bedroom; WTF is the problem. My gut tells me Ryan D. is a Capricorn. He exact EXACTY like a Capricorn man.

I thought Vaughn was bad rom Season one, but this jerk makes Vaughn look like an angel.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

The bit where Davina and Sean were building with Legos was so cute 

I still feel unsure about Jessica and Ryan.. The bandaid they put on this is not gonna last.

I don't even know what's going on with Jacklyn and Ryan anymore.. I really wanted them to make it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

What do Jessica and Ryan do for a living?


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

DC-Cutie said:


> What do Jessica and Ryan do for a living?



Jessica is a receptionist and Ryan is an "entrepreneur.." Translation: doesn't work well with others, so he's gotta be the boss.


----------



## kcf68

Just got back and watched all the episodes I missed!  Wowsa!  What is up with Ryan Douche bag?  He is very self centered and  rude!    Davina  got a Ahh ha moment with the Dr!   She creates problems with her own mind!  Ryan and Jaclyn ?? Umm he is  married now and can't live in his Momma's basement anymore! Grow up dude!


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol Ryan seems to have checked out once he got some. Kind of ironic that they switched positions on thier relationship.

Watching Jessica and Ryan fight was hard. He came off as really abusive and she didn't want to stand up for herself which is a bad combination. 

Devina and Sean need to chill the F out. Devina needs to realize that Sean has a  career in another state. I don't think that he thought out the logistics of moving and how difficult that would be to commute and the amount of time lost by it. I live 5 minutes away from where i work i know how lucky i am. I can't imagine having to drive hours one way just to go to work, such a waste of time.


----------



## Graw

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> The bit where Davina and Sean were building with Legos was so cute
> 
> I still feel unsure about Jessica and Ryan.. The bandaid they put on this is not gonna last.
> 
> I don't even know what's going on with Jacklyn and Ryan anymore.. I really wanted them to make it.


Jessica is not leaving Ryan.  She met with his mother and also stated she doesn't believe in divorce.  




Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Jessica is a receptionist and Ryan is an "entrepreneur.." Translation: doesn't work well with others, so he's gotta be the boss.



Yes! That is what I was thinking too!  



kcf68 said:


> Just got back and watched all the episodes I missed!  Wowsa!  What is up with Ryan Douche bag?  He is very self centered and  rude!    Davina  got a Ahh ha moment with the Dr!   She creates problems with her own mind!  Ryan and Jaclyn ?? Umm he is  married now and can't live in his Momma's basement anymore! Grow up dude!



Perhaps Ryan thinks Jac will move into his mothers basement or a few blocks away. 



pixiejenna said:


> Lol Ryan seems to have checked out once he got some. Kind of ironic that they switched positions on thier relationship.
> 
> Watching Jessica and Ryan fight was hard. He came off as really abusive and she didn't want to stand up for herself which is a bad combination.
> 
> Devina and Sean need to chill the F out. Devina needs to realize that Sean has a  career in another state. I don't think that he thought out the logistics of moving and how difficult that would be to commute and the amount of time lost by it. I live 5 minutes away from where i work i know how lucky i am. I can't imagine having to drive hours one way just to go to work, such a waste of time.



Davina and Sean started having problems on their honeymoon.  While the distance is a problem they are both anxious about this process and change.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ryan and Jaclyn's home reminds me of a college dorm. Where is the real furniture and decorations?  Just looks like a dump


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> Ryan and Jaclyn's home reminds me of a college dorm. Where is the real furniture and decorations?  Just looks like a dump




I wonder if they have a 1 year lease or month to month.  If it's a month to month they are not likely to spend much money to decorate. They also have different styles, he's beige and she is hot pink leopard.


----------



## DC-Cutie

And davina with those empty picture frames on her wall


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ryan's teeth are just wrong


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Ryan and Jaclyn's home reminds me of a college dorm. Where is the real furniture and decorations?  Just looks like a dump



Most likely month to month wile filming. Only a crazy person would give up their real place if this experiment does not work and get divorced.

I recall in the 1st season, the couples that stayed together, moved out of the apartments they had gotten when they agreed to stay married.


----------



## solange

DC-Cutie said:


> Ryan's teeth are just wrong



Lol.  You, too?


----------



## DC-Cutie

solange said:


> Lol.  You, too?


 
Yes, me too.  LOL


Then his breathing sounds like he needs to blow his nose or have his adenoids removed.  It's just a lot to deal with.


Davina and Ryan - that man don't want no parts of her.  The sooner she realizes that the better off she will be.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes, me too.  LOL
> 
> 
> Then his breathing sounds like he needs to blow his nose or have his adenoids removed.  It's just a lot to deal with.
> 
> 
> *Davina and Ryan - that man don't want no parts of her.  The sooner she realizes that the better off she will be.*


 
Because like I said from day one, the man is gay lol. My gaydar is always on point.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I was hoping it wouldn't be so.. But yes, he is definitely gay. Poor Davina


----------



## DC-Cutie

if my man gave me a one handed massage and then said 'feels like pizza dough', I would have knocked him off me and onto the floor with that mess!


So apparently Ryan is friends/acquaintance of Doug from last season.  I read that on another forum.  That shouldn't be allowed in my opinion, there should be ZERO connection to any other couples.


----------



## nyshopaholic

DC-Cutie said:


> So apparently Ryan is friends/acquaintance of Doug from last season.  I read that on another forum.  That shouldn't be allowed in my opinion, there should be ZERO connection to any other couples.



Jessica's Ryan or Jaclyn's Ryan?


----------



## DC-Cutie

nyshopaholic said:


> Jessica's Ryan or Jaclyn's Ryan?




Jacklyn's


----------



## nyshopaholic

DC-Cutie said:


> Jacklyn's



Thanks - that's very interesting.


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> And davina with those empty picture frames on her wall







DC-Cutie said:


> Yes, me too.  LOL
> 
> 
> Then his breathing sounds like he needs to blow his nose or have his adenoids removed.  It's just a lot to deal with.
> 
> 
> Davina and Ryan - that man don't want no parts of her.  The sooner she realizes that the better off she will be.



It is hard to watch the rejection.



Sassys said:


> Because like I said from day one, the man is gay lol. My gaydar is always on point.



He is fighting it.



Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> I was hoping it wouldn't be so.. But yes, he is definitely gay. Poor Davina


I hoped the same.


----------



## buzzytoes

Am I the only one that thinks Davina has impossible expectations? I mean sometimes she has valid points (like him staying the first night in the apartment) but it takes two to tango and she seems like she is not willing to put herself out there at all. If you know your partner is freaking out then why don't you try asking if there is anything you can do to help? I feel like she is just very one sided.

They almost all seemed to be in a better place this week. The intimacy talks and homework seemed to help a lot. Next week looks like Ryan and Jessica will get into it again. I can't imagine it is going to go over so well making fun of him in front of his friends.


----------



## Graw

buzzytoes said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Davina has impossible expectations? I mean sometimes she has valid points (like him staying the first night in the apartment) but it takes two to tango and she seems like she is not willing to put herself out there at all. If you know your partner is freaking out then why don't you try asking if there is anything you can do to help? I feel like she is just very one sided.
> 
> They almost all seemed to be in a better place this week. The intimacy talks and homework seemed to help a lot. Next week looks like Ryan and Jessica will get into it again. I can't imagine it is going to go over so well making fun of him in front of his friends.



This week it was nice to see the couples communicate.  Jess will stay with any man.  Her desire is to be a "Mrs period."  Ryan needs to do more to keep her.

Jac and Ryan were great in the beginning.  Ryan should have stated he wants wife to live in his mothers basement with him instead of moving to Queens. 

Davina seems impossible, even her comments about being gorgeous and successful in nyc ... um, lots of us here own our apartments, are successful and absolutely stunning in the city.  Her needy personality and one sided expectations ruin it for her.  She has great potential.  If she had a 6 month coach, someone to reassure her, manage her expectation so she doesn't flip out would be great.  Is she matched with the right person??? Time will tell.  Clearly something is stopping him from jumping on her!  Is he in love with someone else?  Who knows.  Do I think he will cheat on her? No.  Will she be "broken" if they do stay together and she finds out 1,2 years later they were doomed from the beginning? Yes.  Will she shame the show/therapists/counselors?  Eventually.


----------



## tweegy

Woo a thread on this show!!!

I'm late with this show. Found out about it a few weeks ago. I was a bit baffled at first.

Ryan and Jess are a mess. She is rather submissive. 

Sean and his wife seem so bland .. They barely have chemistry it seems..

I liked Jaclyn and Ryan but didn't at first.. Jaclyn was too rough and bossy. But now I like them but dude needs to let go of his fam a bit


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Davina is just not happy with anything. In the previews, she's mad at something yet again.. Ugh


----------



## Daydrmer

Ryan R. sounds like Borat.


----------



## kcf68

Davina ain't giving it up until she is in love! Apparently Sean has to put puzzles together and playgames until she decides or he sees his boyfriend as others have speculated!  Wow the nasally accent would kinda bother me from Ryan.   I still don't know about Jess and Ryan!  Lots of counseling there needed!  Dr Pepper visit was interesting!   Her suggestions will help the couples!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ryan must snore like a freight train!


----------



## Sassys

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Davina is just not happy with anything. In the previews, she's mad at something yet again.. Ugh


 
You would be mad if you were paired with a gay man too.


----------



## solange

Sassys said:


> You would be mad if you were paired with a gay man too.



Good point. :sly:


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> You would be mad if you were paired with a gay man too.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

[emoji52] wait who's gay Sean? 


I missed pieces of the show last night.. But Ryan and Jess are a real mess 

Davina and her guy... I dunno


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> [emoji52] wait who's gay Sean?
> 
> 
> I missed pieces of the show last night.. But Ryan and Jess are a real mess
> 
> Davina and her guy... I dunno


 
The guy with the grey hair is gayer than a $3 bill. I knew from episode one that man was gay and two of my gay friends agreed. You know I have good gaydar.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> The guy with the grey hair is gayer than a $3 bill. I knew from episode one that man was gay and two of my gay friends agreed. You know I have good gaydar.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]"gayer than a $3bill"

I just thought he was a bit odd.. Will have to look better


----------



## solange

In his defense, Sean was really giving it his best shot in the beginning, but Davina regaled him with tragic stories of her childhood (and her mother's childhood when she ran out) instead.  Would kill the mood for a straight guy, too.


----------



## tweegy

Good point


----------



## Sassys

solange said:


> In his defense, Sean was really giving it his best shot in the beginning, but Davina regaled him with tragic stories of her childhood (and her mother's childhood when she ran out) instead.  Would kill the mood for a straight guy, too.


 
Sean is realizing he can't fake the funk anymore. He needs to follow his heart and be with a man. My BFF did the same thing. He realized he could not fake it anymore and came out the closet (after I told him the day I met him, he was gay. He gave me the side eye, but I knew I was right). He too hid it from his family (army brat). His mother took it very well (mother's always know), his father is still in denial and he came out 5 years ago. The family refuses to tell his grandfather (yet the entire family knows )


----------



## SummerMango

solange said:


> In his defense, Sean was really giving it his best shot in the beginning, but Davina regaled him with tragic stories of her childhood (and her mother's childhood when she ran out) instead.  Would kill the mood for a straight guy, too.




So true! Davina is never happy, no matter what Sean does. I feel he tries but she is never appreciative. 

Same with Jackie and Ryan too. Jackie seems like she is trying so hard and Ryan seems so bored. 

After what Ryan did to Jessica in the beginning, I just do not trust this changed relationship of theirs.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sean can try from here to eternity!  That man don't want no parts of a WOMAN!!!!!


----------



## SummerMango

DC-Cutie said:


> Sean can try from here to eternity!  That man don't want no parts of a WOMAN!!!!!




Hehe made laugh[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## tweegy

Poor guy lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

SummerMango said:


> Hehe made laugh[emoji23][emoji23]


 
it's the truth!  What man basically turns down a naked in bed asking for a massage and you tell her 'feels like pizza dough' whilst giving some lame azz massage with ONE hand????


----------



## SummerMango

DC-Cutie said:


> it's the truth!  What man basically turns down a naked in bed asking for a massage and you tell her 'feels like pizza dough' whilst giving some lame azz massage with ONE hand????




Haha true! That was odd.


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> You would be mad if you were paired with a gay man too.





I am willing to bet that she comes back next season to marry a new man.  This must be a dreadful experience for her, she has trust issues.  She nags to no end, I hope they find a husband for her.


----------



## tweegy

Soooo what I want to know is... They go on and on how they are experts..

How come the married at first sight uk show (or somewhere can't remember) all the couples divorced ??? [emoji58]

Riiiight....


----------



## ophousewife

I wish Sean would just accept who he is and go on to live a happy life.  The man really does try to make davina happy but she's way too negative.  Makes me wonder if she knows he's not into her and she's trying to sabotage while keeping his secret.  
Jaclyn and Ryan seem to be the only couple that might work out.


----------



## Graw

tweegy said:


> Soooo what I want to know is... They go on and on how they are experts..
> 
> How come the married at first sight uk show (or somewhere can't remember) all the couples divorced ??? [emoji58]
> 
> Riiiight....



Divorced and they are struggling to film more seasons because they can't get 3 couples to agree to film for 6 weeks, forget stay married.



ophousewife said:


> I wish Sean would just accept who he is and go on to live a happy life.  The man really does try to make davina happy but she's way too negative.  Makes me wonder if she knows he's not into her and she's trying to sabotage while keeping his secret.
> Jaclyn and Ryan seem to be the only couple that might work out.



I hope Sean finds happiness.  I can't imagine what he feels reading social media.  Either way Davina needs an over the top romantic man.


----------



## Graw

We will find out tonight!  I'd be surprised If there aren't spin off shows from this group.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Any thoughts on who might stay married?  I'm guessing maybe nobody!


----------



## tweegy

My bf made a pretty spot on comment Ryan talks and resembles situation for jersey shore [emoji23]


----------



## Graw

Cavalier Girl said:


> Any thoughts on who might stay married?  I'm guessing maybe nobody!




I wouldn't be surprised!  At this point none of the couples are enchanted with one another.

Ryan and Jac don't seem like quitters this early.  I don't think they have great chemistry.

Jes is working hard talking to Ryan's mother etcetera to ensure she has family support, but if the shoe doesn't fit don't buy it! 

Davina and Sean hmm, can't wait to see the reunion! 




tweegy said:


> My bf made a pretty spot on comment Ryan talks and resembles situation for jersey shore [emoji23]




Lol!


----------



## coronita

Regardless if Sean is gay or not, Davina needs to stop acting like her stuff is made of gold! I honestly can't stand her and her needs. I can't for the life of me figure out why the experts thought these two wouuld be a great match. The only two things they have in common are their work in the medical field and the fact that they were both bullied when they were younger. I can't stand their conversations about their relationship and what love is. They are too analytical for their own good! I think they end up divorcing. Jess and Ryan may stick it out and so will Jaclyn and Ryan.


----------



## tweegy

coronita said:


> Regardless if Sean is gay or not, Davina needs to stop acting like her stuff is made of gold! I honestly can't stand her and her needs. I can't for the life of me figure out why the experts thought these two wouuld be a great match. The only two things they have in common are their work in the medical field and the fact that they were both bullied when they were younger. I can't stand their conversations about their relationship and what love is. They are too analytical for their own good! I think they end up divorcing. Jess and Ryan may stick it out and so will Jaclyn and Ryan.




To me the only thing Davina and Sean have in common is they are the two most blandest people I've ever seen on reality tv. Watching them is like watching a bowl of oatmeal try to be interesting...


----------



## DC-Cutie

all they do is talk about their relationship.  I need them to get out and do things together.  Because lets face it what man wants to come home from a long day working and commuting, walking in the house to a woman with a sour look on her face ready to complain?


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> My bf made a pretty spot on comment Ryan talks and resembles situation for jersey shore [emoji23]


 
he missed his calling for sure!  He looks like a guy looking for a girl that's DTF not marriage


----------



## buzzytoes

So did they not show the decisions on the season finale? What a bunch of crap!


----------



## Graw

buzzytoes said:


> So did they not show the decisions on the season finale? What a bunch of crap!




They made it seem like it's this week, but it's next week.


----------



## Tropigal3

So glad that Ryan is FINALLY treating Jessica as he should.  Yeah, he sure was being an a**!  I think they have a good chance providing that HE continues being kinder to Jess.  I sort of like Ryan and Jacqueline and think they will stick it out.

As for Sean and Davina, don't know if he's gay, hope not and hope that in what little time they still had till the finale that they worked things out.  I can understand why she became so negative, Sean came into the experiment stating that he would have not problem with moving.  Now he goes back on it.  On the other hand, Davina's negativity isn't a confidence booster to get Sean to WANT to move and maybe later find a position in the city.  Difficult when neither one is in love and they are bickering all the time.  

This finale looks interesting.


----------



## ophousewife

I kind of want it to end.  The couples all have their problems but this season seemed a little too phoned in.  It's like they saw how much of a hit they had with the first that they rushed the second.  After this week I'm betting two divorced couples and one married.  Such a pity.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is it bad that I want them all to divorce (well annulment for Sean and Davita)?


----------



## tweegy

ophousewife said:


> I kind of want it to end.  The couples all have their problems but this season seemed a little too phoned in.  It's like they saw how much of a hit they had with the first that they rushed the second.  After this week I'm betting two divorced couples and one married.  Such a pity.




I'll join that bet[emoji389][emoji389][emoji389]

Do we have any other takers??


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Is it bad that I want them all to divorce (well annulment for Sean and Davita)?


 
Agree. I then need a "where are they now" and hopefully Sean will have come out the closet; happily married to a man with children.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Sassys said:


> I then need a "where are they now" and hopefully Sean will have come out the closet; happily married to a man with children.



I second this!


----------



## kcf68

Sassys said:


> Agree. I then need a "where are they now" and hopefully Sean will have come out the closet; happily married to a man with children.


Well Sean has claimed to have had "Christian Gray" sex!:giggles: So obviously you are wrong on your assumption that he is gay!:lolots:


----------



## tweegy

kcf68 said:


> Well Sean has claimed to have had "Christian Gray" sex!:giggles: So obviously you are wrong on your assumption that he is gay!:lolots:




Omg I forgot that [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

I was like [emoji52]...[emoji53]serious? When he said that!!!


----------



## kcf68

tweegy said:


> Omg I forgot that [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> I was like [emoji52]...[emoji53]serious? When he said that!!!


He said that I think after Sex therapist visit!  He said that he has gone below the Mason Dixon line with Davina and she also knows that he is "Italian"! :lolots:


----------



## tweegy

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cavalier Girl

kcf68 said:


> Well Sean has claimed to have had "Christian Gray" sex!:giggles: So obviously you are wrong on your assumption that he is gay!:lolots:



Just that he knows what "Christian Gray" sex is kind of reinforces the idea that he's not as he presents himself.  I don't know one single heterosexual male who'd admit to even knowing who Christian Gray is!


----------



## kcf68

Cavalier Girl said:


> Just that he knows what "Christian Gray" sex is kind of reinforces the idea that he's not as he presents himself.  I don't know one single heterosexual male who'd admit to even knowing who Christian Gray is!


Me either! Or even wants to watch it!


----------



## tweegy

[emoji58] I'm yet to see the movie....not interested in watching it


----------



## ophousewife

tweegy said:


> [emoji58] I'm yet to see the movie....not interested in watching it



You're not missing much!  Lol.  My daughter rented it accidentally while playing with our Comcast remote.  She's 17 months old and has no idea what she did.  Since we were paying for the rental my husband and I watched it.  It was hilariously bad.  We enjoyed making fun of it so I guess it wasn't a total waste.


----------



## junqueprincess

This show has been a total bummer, I can't even watch this weeks episode. I want a diversion from my life not awkward conflict. Plus they're really boring.

Pretty sure Sean is the one that wants to be blindfolded- easier to imagine you're sexing it up with a dude.


----------



## Jesssh

ophousewife said:


> You're not missing much!  Lol.  My daughter rented it accidentally while playing with our Comcast remote.  She's 17 months old and has no idea what she did.  Since we were paying for the rental my husband and I watched it.  It was hilariously bad.  We enjoyed making fun of it so I guess it wasn't a total waste.





Hope your daughter will be ok.


----------



## Graw

They are airing reruns of the show.  Tonight is the night! 



tweegy said:


> [emoji58] I'm yet to see the movie....not interested in watching it



I thought I was the only person who didn't see the movie! 



junqueprincess said:


> This show has been a total bummer, I can't even watch this weeks episode. I want a diversion from my life not awkward conflict. Plus they're really boring.
> 
> Pretty sure Sean is the one that wants to be blindfolded- easier to imagine you're sexing it up with a dude.



Completely awkward.  I thought the participants had promise in the beginning,  now not so much.


----------



## kcf68

Okay not that I was being nosy or anything (Yes I was). I went to Davina Facebook and she has a quote about being lied to and something broken quote on her news feed!  My guess is they split!


----------



## Graw

kcf68 said:


> Okay not that I was being nosy or anything (Yes I was). I went to Davina Facebook and she has a quote about being lied to and something broken quote on her news feed!  My guess is they split!



She has had a "messy" page since the show aired.


----------



## Graw

The finale is over 2 hours!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Graw said:


> She has had a "messy" page since the show aired.


 
can you link her page?  thanks.  I'd like to ready the "messy"


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> can you link her page?  thanks.  I'd like to ready the "messy"




Sent via pm 

Her posts as well as her friends appear and then are deleted.  I read about it and saw screenshots from another message board.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Davina should have threw shade and said 'I want an annulment'...  damn a divorce since they didn't consummate the marriage


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> Davina should have threw shade and said 'I want an annulment'...  damn a divorce since they didn't consummate the marriage




They extended that for no reason and the dramatic music.  No one believed they were going to stay together.


----------



## tweegy

Ryan and Jaclyn in the final  interview anyone else found Ryan's arm looks like a prosthetic arm?


----------



## Graw

Jessica seems like an "honest, good, loyal girl."  I'm not sure Ryan is going to find that if he loses her unless he becomes a patient person and communicates better.  If he does have all of this "money" I'm sure he will meet lots of gold diggers.


----------



## tweegy

kcf68 said:


> Okay not that I was being nosy or anything (Yes I was). I went to Davina Facebook and she has a quote about being lied to and something broken quote on her news feed!  My guess is they split!




[emoji87] wwwoooooooooo drama!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ryan got a fresh eyebrow wax


----------



## tweegy

Gotta look dapper


----------



## Graw

Jessica was going to stay married even if Sean was her partner.  She is one of those women that will only be divorced if her husband divorced her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Graw said:


> Jessica was going to stay married even if Sean was her partner.  She is one of those women that will only be divorced if her husband divorced her.


 
RIGHT!!!  I think she's going to regret it, because Ryan is a jerk in and out


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jacklyn should get a divorce just so that she can sleep at night, because I know Ryan must snore like a freight train and I couldn't bear to look at his teeth or hear him sound like he's needs to blow his nose..


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> RIGHT!!!  I think she's going to regret it, because Ryan is a jerk in and out




She's loyal first and foremost 



DC-Cutie said:


> Jacklyn should get a divorce just so that she can sleep at night, because I know Ryan must snore like a freight train and I couldn't bear to look at his teeth or hear him sound like he's needs to blow his nose..




Haha!!! 

I wonder if they will address "reoccurring themes from viewers" on the show.  

This is where Andy Cohen comes into play.  Let's see if they address common comments on a reunion.


----------



## DC-Cutie

why did he say 'we are moving out'?  I thought that was her apartment


I hope Jessica learns to cook, because I love Sushi, but DAMN not everyday


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> why did he say 'we are moving out'?  I thought that was her apartment




She is renting pending moving into the apartment under renovation that she purchased.  

How could she not ever notice in her 3 decades of life that she is self centered?   I guess no one ever mentioned this to her?  She doesn't reflect on her life? 

They weren't right for one another, but I can't see any man in NYC tolerating her.


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> I hope Jessica learns to cook, because I love Sushi, but DAMN not everyday




I was perplexed because she repeatedly said she cooks, she wants him to save money and will make him lunch.  Maybe she is cooking now.


----------



## kcf68

Ooh next week is gonna be interesting!   Someone walks out!  The couples 6 months later!  Davina was really self centered in this episode! Sean was running for his life back to New Jersey!  Jessica is smitten but she could be a Lorena Bobbit if you piss her off bad enough!


----------



## Graw

Who has on a grey jacket?  Not Sean.  It's hard to tell which Ryan it is.  Both have on grey jackets.


----------



## Grace123

What's Davina's last name? I want to see if I can find her FB page. Thanks.


----------



## kcf68

Go to Married first sight facebook then you will find her link!


----------



## Grace123

kcf68 said:


> Go to Married first sight facebook then you will find her link!



Thanks!


----------



## DC-Cutie

kcf68 said:


> Ooh next week is gonna be interesting!   Someone walks out!  The couples 6 months later!  Davina was really self centered in this episode! Sean was running for his life back to New Jersey!  Jessica is smitten but she could be a Lorena Bobbit if you piss her off bad enough!


 
I hope it's Jessica...  Ryan gives me wife beater vibes.  Like the type of man that will mentally break down a woman like Jessica, that doesn't speak up for herself.


Sean couldn't WAIT to take off that ring and get back to Jersey.  He was like 'peace out you satan bish"


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I hope it's Jessica...  Ryan gives me wife beater vibes.  Like the type of man that will mentally break down a woman like Jessica, that doesn't speak up for herself.
> 
> 
> *Sean couldn't WAIT to take off that ring and get back to Jersey.  He was like 'peace out you satan bish*"


 



I am going to have to watch this on demand. I missed it. I knew that gay man was not going to put up with this front for so long.


----------



## kcf68

DC-Cutie said:


> I hope it's Jessica...  Ryan gives me wife beater vibes.  Like the type of man that will mentally break down a woman like Jessica, that doesn't speak up for herself.
> 
> 
> Sean couldn't WAIT to take off that ring and get back to Jersey.  He was like 'peace out you satan bish"


Me too something does not sit right with me about Ryan D.  However on Facebook on her page last night she posted a picture of the fish and signed it Jessica De Costa!   As to add his De name to hers! So my guess she is still with him!  Also did you all see the Professionals jumping for joy with the two other couples that worked out! Maybe even a sigh of relief! Also the Blond professional called out Davina after the divorce announcement!


----------



## Sassys

From an article in the Daily Mail

Although the two  had kind words for each other at the beginning of their meeting with the show's  resident experts, psychologist Dr Joseph Cilona and sexologist Dr Logan Levkoff,  they quickly began hurling insults at one another after they were asked to  explained what they learned. 

'I think Sean is a  great person and there has been a cultivation of a friendship, but it's a  platonic relationship,' Davina explained, while Sean added: 'Davina is a good  person with a good heart but she is not the person for me. There will be a man  someday who will find her who will be very happy.'
*But Sean quickly  grew irritated when Davina noted that learned that she needs a 'really strong  man' by her side.* 
'I am not a weak  person,' Sean maintained before he went on to say that he judged Davina for the  way she spoke to people, noting that she can be 'rude' and  'mean'. 
And while Davina  said she was frustrated that he never tried to help or support her, he called  her 'egocentric'. 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ting-rude-egocentric-bride.html#ixzz3cgq1pVvi

AKA, she figured out he is GAY.


----------



## kcf68

Although most of the Gay men, I know are sensitive and thoughtful?  Now these are just guys I know!


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Jacklyn should get a divorce just so that she can sleep at night, because I know Ryan must snore like a freight train and I couldn't bear to look at his teeth or hear him sound like he's needs to blow his nose..



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] that's no joke!!! I noticed that too!



kcf68 said:


> Ooh next week is gonna be interesting!   Someone walks out!  The couples 6 months later!  Davina was really self centered in this episode! Sean was running for his life back to New Jersey!  Jessica is smitten but she could be a Lorena Bobbit if you piss her off bad enough!




I know! I think it's Ryan and Jessica.


----------



## nyshopaholic

This article was in the New York Post today:

http://nypost.com/2015/06/09/divorc...inale-i-cant-say-i-know-who-i-was-married-to/

*Warning: This article contains spoilers from the season finale of Married at First Sight.*

Season 2 of A&Es social experiment reality series Married at First Sight ended Tuesday night with two of its arranged couples deciding to give their fledgling marriages a chance, while one couple  Davina Kullar and Sean Varricchio  opted to divorce after just six weeks together.

The newlywed strangers started out with an immediate physical chemistry when they first met at the altar (unlike the now-smitten Jaclyn Methuen and Ryan Ranellone) and didnt have the screaming fights we saw from Jessica Castro and Ryan DeNino.

But things nevertheless quickly started heading south on their honeymoon as they failed to develop an emotional or physical intimacy (they were the only couple in the experiment to never have sex during their six-week marriage).

In separate interviews  the two have not spoken since the break-up outside of filming a six-month reunion special airing June 16 and 23 at 9 p.m. on A&E  Kullar, 34, and Varricchio, 35, spoke exclusively to The Post about why things didnt work out.

I dont think the real Sean, the genuine Sean ever really showed up. I cant say that I really know who I was married to, Kullar says. I didnt have a connection at all with him.

Things were tense, Varricchio admits. I was constantly walking on eggshells, where it definitely became difficult to see how we could grow a relationship.

The single strangers were matched by the four Married at First Sight experts, who use personality profiles and interviews to arrange the blind marriages. But, facing a divorce, Kullar now says, I dont think that the boxes were checked, I dont think that necessarily the right person was matched.

I think the experts, they gave it their all to match me with someone who was compatible with me, but love is not an exact science, neither is dating, matchmaking or anything of that nature, Varricchio says. Until you really meet somebody and you try to build chemistry, you really dont know.

Varricchios anxiety about moving from New Jersey to Manhattan  a dealbreaker for Kullar  proved to be a major sticking point for the couple, who had rented an apartment on the Upper East Side. Varricchio continued to split his time in New Jersey, where he works as an ER nurse, and in the final three weeks of the experiment, things got so chilly between the spouses that they spent only a dozen or so nights together.

Im willing to compromise on so many things as long as someones willing to compromise a little bit with me and I didnt feel that at times, Varricchio says now. She came to Jersey a total of three or four times. She didnt appear to be all that comfortable being here, but I wasnt all that comfortable in Manhattan.

While the two were agreed on the decision to get divorced, when it came time to reveal their choice to the shows experts in the finale, things got heated.

I think she was surprised to hear when I called her egocentric, because I had never said that, Varricchio says. I had maybe danced around my words with her and never been as direct as I could have been because I really tried to see things from her point of view. [On decision day] I had a chance to say what I wanted to say.

Kullar calls the insult unfortunate, saying that it seemed like he was wanting to throw a bombshell out there and ruffle my feathers. It was definitely hurtful.

The exchange made for an awkward moving-out day from their shared apartment and a freeze in their communication since.

I would describe the relationship between her and I right now to be pretty non-existent, Varricchio admits.

At decision day, we had a friendship going into that and he really blindsided me with some really negative comments, Kullar says. It makes it difficult to have a friendship because a friendship is based on trust, based on components of character, and those were unfortunately laid to the side.

While she has been watching this season, calling the process cathartic, Varricchio finds it too hard to relive those moments from their failed marriage and hasnt watched a full episode.

For me, watching it, its almost like being let down again because I went into it hoping to be happy and it didnt work out that way, he says.

Despite the ultimate decision to get divorced, both admit they want to get married again.

I think Ill give it the regular vetting process this time around, though, Kullar says.


----------



## ophousewife

Well, I lost my bet.  Lol. Should've known Jessica would be too much of a doormat to leave her jerk husband.  Sean and davina never had a chance.  Seriously, he needs to come out of his glass closet and just be himself.  Does anyone else think there will be a repeat match for either of them?  I don't think the show would be hesitant to recycle the cast.


----------



## tweegy

nyshopaholic said:


> This article was in the New York Post today:
> 
> 
> 
> http://nypost.com/2015/06/09/divorc...inale-i-cant-say-i-know-who-i-was-married-to/
> 
> 
> 
> *Warning: This article contains spoilers from the season finale of Married at First Sight.*
> 
> 
> 
> Season 2 of A&Es social experiment reality series Married at First Sight ended Tuesday night with two of its arranged couples deciding to give their fledgling marriages a chance, while one couple  Davina Kullar and Sean Varricchio  opted to divorce after just six weeks together.
> 
> 
> 
> The newlywed strangers started out with an immediate physical chemistry when they first met at the altar (unlike the now-smitten Jaclyn Methuen and Ryan Ranellone) and didnt have the screaming fights we saw from Jessica Castro and Ryan DeNino.
> 
> 
> 
> But things nevertheless quickly started heading south on their honeymoon as they failed to develop an emotional or physical intimacy (they were the only couple in the experiment to never have sex during their six-week marriage).
> 
> 
> 
> In separate interviews  the two have not spoken since the break-up outside of filming a six-month reunion special airing June 16 and 23 at 9 p.m. on A&E  Kullar, 34, and Varricchio, 35, spoke exclusively to The Post about why things didnt work out.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think the real Sean, the genuine Sean ever really showed up. I cant say that I really know who I was married to, Kullar says. I didnt have a connection at all with him.
> 
> 
> 
> Things were tense, Varricchio admits. I was constantly walking on eggshells, where it definitely became difficult to see how we could grow a relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> The single strangers were matched by the four Married at First Sight experts, who use personality profiles and interviews to arrange the blind marriages. But, facing a divorce, Kullar now says, I dont think that the boxes were checked, I dont think that necessarily the right person was matched.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the experts, they gave it their all to match me with someone who was compatible with me, but love is not an exact science, neither is dating, matchmaking or anything of that nature, Varricchio says. Until you really meet somebody and you try to build chemistry, you really dont know.
> 
> 
> 
> Varricchios anxiety about moving from New Jersey to Manhattan  a dealbreaker for Kullar  proved to be a major sticking point for the couple, who had rented an apartment on the Upper East Side. Varricchio continued to split his time in New Jersey, where he works as an ER nurse, and in the final three weeks of the experiment, things got so chilly between the spouses that they spent only a dozen or so nights together.
> 
> 
> 
> Im willing to compromise on so many things as long as someones willing to compromise a little bit with me and I didnt feel that at times, Varricchio says now. She came to Jersey a total of three or four times. She didnt appear to be all that comfortable being here, but I wasnt all that comfortable in Manhattan.
> 
> 
> 
> While the two were agreed on the decision to get divorced, when it came time to reveal their choice to the shows experts in the finale, things got heated.
> 
> 
> 
> I think she was surprised to hear when I called her egocentric, because I had never said that, Varricchio says. I had maybe danced around my words with her and never been as direct as I could have been because I really tried to see things from her point of view. [On decision day] I had a chance to say what I wanted to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Kullar calls the insult unfortunate, saying that it seemed like he was wanting to throw a bombshell out there and ruffle my feathers. It was definitely hurtful.
> 
> 
> 
> The exchange made for an awkward moving-out day from their shared apartment and a freeze in their communication since.
> 
> 
> 
> I would describe the relationship between her and I right now to be pretty non-existent, Varricchio admits.
> 
> 
> 
> At decision day, we had a friendship going into that and he really blindsided me with some really negative comments, Kullar says. It makes it difficult to have a friendship because a friendship is based on trust, based on components of character, and those were unfortunately laid to the side.
> 
> 
> 
> While she has been watching this season, calling the process cathartic, Varricchio finds it too hard to relive those moments from their failed marriage and hasnt watched a full episode.
> 
> 
> 
> For me, watching it, its almost like being let down again because I went into it hoping to be happy and it didnt work out that way, he says.
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the ultimate decision to get divorced, both admit they want to get married again.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Ill give it the regular vetting process this time around, though, Kullar says.




The article should have read:

The single strangers were matched by the four Married at First Sight so-called 'experts'


----------



## anabanana745

ophousewife said:


> Well, I lost my bet.  Lol. Should've known Jessica would be too much of a doormat to leave her jerk husband.  Sean and davina never had a chance.  Seriously, he needs to come out of his glass closet and just be himself.  Does anyone else think there will be a repeat match for either of them?  I don't think the show would be hesitant to recycle the cast.




He did seem like he was really trying the last couple of episodes. Maybe it really was a communication issue. Misunderstandings can bring out the worst in people.


----------



## tweegy

anabanana745 said:


> He did seem like he was really trying the last couple of episodes. Maybe it really was a communication issue. Misunderstandings can bring out the worst in people.




Yeh they seem genuinely cool last few epis. I'm guessing they just needed to adjust. He even said they have two modes of communication and his friends called him on his mouth.. We shall see next week


----------



## Graw

ophousewife said:


> Well, I lost my bet.  Lol. Should've known Jessica would be too much of a doormat to leave her jerk husband.  Sean and davina never had a chance.  Seriously, he needs to come out of his glass closet and just be himself.  Does anyone else think there will be a repeat match for either of them?  I don't think the show would be hesitant to recycle the cast.




Yes!  I think they are going to have them repeat the process and do flash backs to the previous episodes.


----------



## coconutsboston

When Sean said, "There will be a good man..." and paused for a second, I thought he was coming out.  Then he finished with, "...for her."


----------



## coconutsboston

Graw said:


> Yes!  I think they are going to have them repeat the process and do flash backs to the previous episodes.


I'd like to see Davina and Vaughn for Season 3.  

What happens in the end if one says, "I choose to stay married" and the other one says they don't?  They still divorce because who wants to stay married to someone who doesn't want to be married to you?


----------



## Graw

coconutsboston said:


> When Sean said, "There will be a good man..." and paused for a second, I thought he was coming out.  Then he finished with, "...for her."




The show would have capitalized on that moment.


----------



## ophousewife

coconutsboston said:


> When Sean said, "There will be a good man..." and paused for a second, I thought he was coming out.  Then he finished with, "...for her."



  I thought the same thing!


----------



## Sassys

coconutsboston said:


> I'd like to see Davina and Vaughn for Season 3.
> 
> *What happens in the end if one says, "I choose to stay married" and the other one says they don't?  They still divorce because who wants to stay married to someone who doesn't want to be married to you*?


 
In Season 1 it was said, they discuss it in private before the official decision in front of the "experts"/audience.


----------



## Sassys

Clearly these people do not do background checks.

The official charges are:
#1 DUI-UNLAW BLD ALCH: DUI ALCOHOL OR DRUGS
Sean was released on a $500.00 bond.
Sean married 34-year-old *Davina Kullar*, a biopharmaceutical sales rep in New York City.
Neither Sean nor Davinas family is supportive of their marriage and this update may not help.


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> Clearly these people do not do background checks.
> 
> The official charges are:
> #1 DUI-UNLAW BLD ALCH: DUI ALCOHOL OR DRUGS
> Sean was released on a $500.00 bond.
> Sean married 34-year-old *Davina Kullar*, a biopharmaceutical sales rep in New York City.
> Neither Sean nor Davinas family is supportive of their marriage and this update may not help.




Wow, the last one you would have thought out of the 6 people to have a DUI. 

There are rumors flying around about him, the pregnancy and no one that knows him thinks he is seeing men... quite the opposite.


----------



## SummerMango

coconutsboston said:


> When Sean said, "There will be a good man..." and paused for a second, I thought he was coming out.  Then he finished with, "...for her."




Omg I thought the same thing hehe. 

Also Ryan D's eyebrows look better than mine [emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## kcf68

Graw said:


> Wow, the last one you would have thought out of the 6 people to have a DUI.
> 
> There are rumors flying around about him, the pregnancy and no one that knows him thinks he is seeing men... quite the opposite.


Ok lady spill the beans!  Where this info coming from?


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> Wow, the last one you would have thought out of the 6 people to have a DUI.
> 
> *There are rumors flying around about him, the pregnancy and no one that knows him thinks he is seeing men... quite the opposite*.


 
What are you talking about??


----------



## Sassys

If a man is in deep denial which Sean clearly is (I suspect because of his parents), they will "try" to be as straight as possible. Getting someone pregnant means nothing. Hello Elton John, Anthony Perkins, Tony Richardson, Vincente Minnelli all gay and all had children with women.

Also. plenty of closeted gay men and non closet gay men have babies with their female friends and co-parent. Doesn't mean they are straight.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Pregnancy? What?



Graw said:


> Wow, the last one you would have thought out of the 6 people to have a DUI.
> 
> There are rumors flying around about him, the pregnancy and no one that knows him thinks he is seeing men... quite the opposite.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

coconutsboston said:


> When Sean said, "There will be a good man..." and paused for a second, I thought he was coming out.  Then he finished with, "...for her."




I thought so too!!


----------



## Sassys

My BFF who is gay and believes Sean is gay (along with his boyfriend), said they should go to Sean's ER, request him to be their nurse and test him lmao.


----------



## ophousewife

Didn't Sean mention a miscarriage that an ex had? Something happened with an ex and I can't remember what episode it was.


----------



## kcf68

My ladies and maybe a a gent read this:  http://boards.weddingbee.com/topic/married-at-first-sight-gossip-serious-tea-and-spoiler-alert/


----------



## Sassys

kcf68 said:


> My ladies and maybe a a gent read this:  http://boards.weddingbee.com/topic/married-at-first-sight-gossip-serious-tea-and-spoiler-alert/



None of you will ever question my Gaydar. I posted here from episode one Sean was gay. I tell you my Gaydar is DAMN good.


----------



## kcf68

Sassys said:


> None of you will ever question my Gaydar. I posted here from episode one Sean was gay. I tell you my Gaydar is DAMN good.


We bow to your Gaydar senses!  :


----------



## Sassys

kcf68 said:


> We bow to your Gaydar senses!  :



 I am going to star charging women that bring me a man they are dating or want to date and check with me to see if they are gay


----------



## Graw

There was a site where I read more information here is the start:



kcf68 said:


> Ok lady spill the beans!  Where this info coming from?





Sassys said:


> What are you talking about??





shoppinggalnyc said:


> Pregnancy? What?



Not the wsj but it is "some" information

http://okhereisthesituation.com/2015/03/sean-varricchio-married-first-sight-arrest-record-mugshot/

So Married at First Sight season 2 just premiered and we already have our first scandal. I discovered that handsome 35-year-old trauma nurse, Sean Varricchio from New Jersey actually has an arrest record! I saw that someone with his name had a DUI in Sarasota County, Florida and naturally I said..ok well no way thats him since Sean lives in New Jersey, but then I saw the mugshot and nope, it is him.

Sean M Varricchio was arrested on 06/20/2013 at 3:19 AM for driving under the influence.


----------



## Graw

This could be false, but that would be horrible to fabricate a mug shot: 

http://okhereisthesituation.com/201...ils-on-his-ex-girlfriend-and-the-miscarriage/

Sean Varricchio and Davina Kuller decided to call it quits on the finale of season 2&#8242;s Married at First Sight last night. Things had been rocky for a while for the couple of 6 weeks and there were some clues that the 35-year-old trauma nurse may not have been ready for a lifetime commitmentand that he may not have been what he appeared to be.

When the show first aired I discovered that Sean had an arrest record and mugshot and scouring the forums I discovered some people who claim to be Seans co-workers had some interesting comments and opinions about Sean. Here is one comment that sheds some light on his alleged ex-girlfriend and the timing of the miscarriage. Remember Dr. Cilona claimed the miscarriage happened in February of 2014, but it sounds like it was even more recent.

I work with Sean in the Emergency Department. No, we have never dated. I have been married for quite some time and am a mother. I only remember that the miscarriage was late spring/early summer because we had to change around some shifts to accommodate him taking time off to deal with the loss and a couple of people had their vacations planned. I do not personally know the mother of the child. But I do know who she is. She works in the hospital. I dont know which hospital Sean worked at previously. I only know that he and I work together now. People have commented that they think he is gay. He is what you call metrosexual but I do not think he is gay. He has always been a ladies man.

Photo Source: FYI
Photo Source: FYI
And here is another scathing comment about the woman Sean allegedly got pregnant and how he was still hooking up with other girls during the pregnancy:

The reason I have watched this season is because I personally know Sean

We were all wondering if this pregnancy was going to be brought up. The person he got pregnant was NOT his girlfriend. It was someone he hooked up with from time to time. He made it clear that he would be a dad but was not willing to be anything to the mother of the child. The only reason the pregnancy was carried out was because the MOTHER of the child chose to keep the baby. He was a self proclaimed playboy.  He was still out hooking up with other people in the hospital when Baby Mamaworkers and family members. He has been bragging about this show from Day 1 and was talking about hopefully this being the building block to things like Survivor and Amazing Race.  He even told people he wanted a hot piece of you know what. That was his only requisite in finding a potential mate.



Wow! Take this information for what you will, but there are several people (at least four) claiming to work with Sean with a lot of corroborating statements about Sean, including statements about him being a pathological liar. I believe it sheds a lot of light on things.


----------



## kcf68

Maybe he is Bi-sexual?


----------



## Graw

kcf68 said:


> Maybe he is Bi-sexual?



Possible!  If he is in the rainbow roller bowling league why would he go on the tv show to marry a woman?  The woman would be humiliated.


----------



## junqueprincess

Holy crap, if ALL of this is true the ladies should sue for fraud- unbelievable! 

Rainbow Rollers- that is hysterical!


----------



## Graw

junqueprincess said:


> Holy crap, if ALL of this is true the ladies should sue for fraud- unbelievable!
> 
> Rainbow Rollers- that is hysterical!



I hope someone pulled that out of the thin air because Sean told his wife about the bowling league.  She would have had questions after learning the team name.


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow that is some good tea! I can't believe they vetted the women but not the men, looking on match.com for cast seriously?! I feel bad for the girl's they have all been douped. I knew sean was gay, that's no surprise, it was pretty obvious.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I lost interest in this show pretty quickly. Ryan is a loon.


----------



## Graw

pixiejenna said:


> Wow that is some good tea! I can't believe they vetted the women but not the men, looking on match.com for cast seriously?! I feel bad for the girl's they have all been douped. I knew sean was gay, that's no surprise, it was pretty obvious.





Once I learned Doug from season 1 and Ryan were friends I knew something was off.  This show has more drama Than a house wife franchise. 



californiaCRUSH said:


> I lost interest in this show pretty quickly. Ryan is a loon.




I'm wondering about both Ryan's now.  I hope neither would marry for publicity.


----------



## solange

I'm waiting for the six month reunion episode.  Some of this gossip ignores or denies some of my own observations.  Editing only does so much.


----------



## ophousewife

Some good tea there!  They cast a drug dealer?!  I knew Ryan was a bad guy and a liar, but damn.  I have to tell my mom this gossip, she's been watching and just thinks Ryan is a hot head and has been "really trying" the last couple weeks.  I knew they slapped this season together in a shorter amount of time but they really cut some corners.


----------



## kcf68

Ok I thought Sean and Doug were friends prior!  I thought on of the episodes showed that?


----------



## Graw

kcf68 said:


> Ok I thought Sean and Doug were friends prior!  I thought on of the episodes showed that?



Yes! I meant Sean and Doug.  If Doug is friends with him, wouldn't he know his preferences?


----------



## kcf68

Ok I am way too vested in this show and I want it to go away!   Went on vaca overseas and it was one of the things I could hardly wait to watch!


----------



## tweegy

Graw said:


> This could be false, but that would be horrible to fabricate a mug shot:
> 
> 
> 
> http://okhereisthesituation.com/201...ils-on-his-ex-girlfriend-and-the-miscarriage/
> 
> 
> 
> Sean Varricchio and Davina Kuller decided to call it quits on the finale of season 2&#8242;s Married at First Sight last night. Things had been rocky for a while for the couple of 6 weeks and there were some clues that the 35-year-old trauma nurse may not have been ready for a lifetime commitmentand that he may not have been what he appeared to be.
> 
> 
> 
> When the show first aired I discovered that Sean had an arrest record and mugshot and scouring the forums I discovered some people who claim to be Seans co-workers had some interesting comments and opinions about Sean. Here is one comment that sheds some light on his alleged ex-girlfriend and the timing of the miscarriage. Remember Dr. Cilona claimed the miscarriage happened in February of 2014, but it sounds like it was even more recent.
> 
> 
> 
> I work with Sean in the Emergency Department. No, we have never dated. I have been married for quite some time and am a mother. I only remember that the miscarriage was late spring/early summer because we had to change around some shifts to accommodate him taking time off to deal with the loss and a couple of people had their vacations planned. I do not personally know the mother of the child. But I do know who she is. She works in the hospital. I dont know which hospital Sean worked at previously. I only know that he and I work together now. People have commented that they think he is gay. He is what you call metrosexual but I do not think he is gay. He has always been a ladies man.
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Source: FYI
> 
> Photo Source: FYI
> 
> And here is another scathing comment about the woman Sean allegedly got pregnant and how he was still hooking up with other girls during the pregnancy:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I have watched this season is because I personally know Sean
> 
> 
> 
> We were all wondering if this pregnancy was going to be brought up. The person he got pregnant was NOT his girlfriend. It was someone he hooked up with from time to time. He made it clear that he would be a dad but was not willing to be anything to the mother of the child. The only reason the pregnancy was carried out was because the MOTHER of the child chose to keep the baby. He was a self proclaimed playboy.  He was still out hooking up with other people in the hospital when Baby Mamaworkers and family members. He has been bragging about this show from Day 1 and was talking about hopefully this being the building block to things like Survivor and Amazing Race.  He even told people he wanted a hot piece of you know what. That was his only requisite in finding a potential mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Take this information for what you will, but there are several people (at least four) claiming to work with Sean with a lot of corroborating statements about Sean, including statements about him being a pathological liar. I believe it sheds a lot of light on things.




What the frack?! [emoji52]


----------



## tweegy

Graw said:


> There was a site where I read more information here is the start:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the wsj but it is "some" information
> 
> 
> 
> http://okhereisthesituation.com/2015/03/sean-varricchio-married-first-sight-arrest-record-mugshot/
> 
> 
> 
> So Married at First Sight season 2 just premiered and we already have our first scandal. I discovered that handsome 35-year-old trauma nurse, Sean Varricchio from New Jersey actually has an arrest record! I saw that someone with his name had a DUI in Sarasota County, Florida and naturally I said..ok well no way thats him since Sean lives in New Jersey, but then I saw the mugshot and nope, it is him.
> 
> 
> 
> Sean M Varricchio was arrested on 06/20/2013 at 3:19 AM for driving under the influence.




But didnt the show do a background check?? I remember them saying that... [emoji53]Davian count your stars gurl


----------



## tweegy

So I dunno if this is legit buuutt....


----------



## Graw

tweegy said:


> But didnt the show do a background check?? I remember them saying that... [emoji53]Davian count your stars gurl



Exactly!


----------



## Graw

tweegy said:


> So I dunno if this is legit buuutt....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031078



What?! 

Maybe the producers knew these people were "good tv."  I doubt the therapists were aware of this.


----------



## tweegy

Saw it on what I think is his Instagram.. But apparently he wasn't expecting it... 

But to be fair the dude has his way, but Jessica did look like she had some of hers also


----------



## Graw

tweegy said:


> Saw it on what I think is his Instagram.. But apparently he wasn't expecting it...
> 
> But to be fair the dude has his way, but Jessica did look like she had some of hers also



I just did a search and read Ryan's theory that Jess created a fake IG page and substance abuse IG meme   

http://theashleysrealityroundup.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Ryan-Oehl-Instagram.jpg

Sean bowled in the international gay, bisexual league 

http://igbomidyear2014.com/images/Fall2013_3of6_Results.pdf

I wonder what the ratings will be for the finale?


----------



## tweegy

Good grief... They may have to do an after show after the reunion ... Things are rather messy


----------



## tweegy

Well now there's Ryan and Jaclyn lol who would have thunk those would have made it[emoji52]


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> Good grief... They may have to do an after show after the reunion ... Things are rather messy


 
Messy indeed!!!!


----------



## solange

Yeesh


----------



## Graw

Jerry Springerish!  Eventually, the truth will be revealed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I really, really applaud Jackly, couldn't be me dealing with Ryan's breathing and those teeth!  no sir!  We'd have to make an appointment with a dentist and breathing specialist...


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> I really, really applaud Jackly, couldn't be me dealing with Ryan's breathing and those teeth!  no sir!  We'd have to make an appointment with a dentist and breathing specialist...



Yep.. Dem teefs I dunno.

But she even said he has all the qualities she was looking for, just the looks wasnt there. Good for her.


----------



## dooneybaby

DC-Cutie said:


> I really, really applaud Jackly, couldn't be me dealing with Ryan's breathing and those teeth!  no sir!  We'd have to make an appointment with a dentist and breathing specialist...


What about Ryan's annoying accent? He needs to do something about that as well.


----------



## dooneybaby

tweegy said:


> What the frack?! [emoji52]


I don't think Davina is the uncooperative beatch that some people have made her out to be. I think she picked up some vibes from Sean that have made her very concerned about his integrity as a man.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

dooneybaby said:


> What about Ryan's annoying accent? He needs to do something about that as well.



I'm from NJ but grew up in Brooklyn and went to school on LI so I'm used to all the accents and Jacklyn has some nerve acting like her voice isn't nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## dooneybaby

californiaCRUSH said:


> I'm from NJ but grew up in Brooklyn and went to school on LI so I'm used to all the accents and Jacklyn has some nerve acting like her voice isn't nails on a chalkboard.


I'm from New England, and the accent to me is more annoying there. I'm so glad I never picked it up.


----------



## Grace123

tweegy said:


> So I dunno if this is legit buuutt....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031078



It's on the people website today: 
http://www.people.com/article/marri...tro-breakup?xid=socialflow_facebook_peoplemag


----------



## DC-Cutie

Grace123 said:


> It's on the people website today:
> http://www.people.com/article/marri...tro-breakup?xid=socialflow_facebook_peoplemag


 
drugs!!!  wow


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## tweegy

I was put on the show and followed, but honestly I strongly disagreed with it. Even got into a heated discussion with a friend who was pro this show It imo makes a total mockery of marriage. They call it an experiment, but they are legal and spiritually bound. They show said everything was legit.

Now we're seeing all this mess in the aftermath. I'd say someone should sue, but they all signed up for this show and to a certain extent knew what they were getting into.

But this show is a total mess and is why folks dont value marriage these days. 


Ok...rant over *sips moonshine*


----------



## pixiejenna

dooneybaby said:


> I don't think Davina is the uncooperative beatch that some people have made her out to be. I think she picked up some vibes from Sean that have made her very concerned about his integrity as a man.



Ya I'd be pissed too if i got married to a gay man. Sadly playing her as a beatch makes for better TV.






DC-Cutie said:


> pbs.twimg.com/media/CHeD9QsUsAEFPRJ.jpg



Good for her for standing up for her cast member!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I found it interesting at first but now that I'm seeing all of these scandalous things come out I can't believe I ever watched Or that I even contemplated trying out.


----------



## tweegy

californiaCRUSH said:


> I found it interesting at first but now that I'm seeing all of these scandalous things come out I can't believe I ever watched Or that I even contemplated trying out.



Girl, I would never advise trying anything like this out. My friend also said the samething - she would have tried it. No, no. This is unsafe on many levels imo. Fact is if they are right this is a legal marriage. Could you imagine divorcing someone you met after 6 weeks and they want all YOUR stuff cause they had other intentions or got bitter...And now it appears their back ground checks are not so secure. Sketchy on many levels.

I was routing for Jes and Ryan tho...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

tweegy said:


> Girl, I would never advise trying anything like this out. My friend also said the samething - she would have tried it. No, no. This is unsafe on many levels imo. Fact is if they are right this is a legal marriage. Could you imagine divorcing someone you met after 6 weeks and they want all YOUR stuff cause they had other intentions or got bitter...And now it appears their back ground checks are not so secure. Sketchy on many levels.
> 
> I was routing for Jes and Ryan tho...



Yeah but when you're 26 and single and feeling desperate you'll think crazy things are appropriate to do.


----------



## tweegy

californiaCRUSH said:


> Yeah but when you're 26 and single and feeling desperate you'll think crazy things are appropriate to do.



Yep. Very true. Don't worry doll, everything happens as they are supposed to. Sorry for the very annoying cliche, but there is truth to it.


----------



## 2moredeals

According tmz Jessica filed a restraining order against Ryan.  He threaten to kill her and her family.   So sad to see happened but glad she got out of this


----------



## Graw

I think it takes a certain person to go on a tv show where you are married when meeting.  It is not the same as filming serial dates.  All of the participants are adults.  

If Ryan threatened Jess, that is horrible.  As far as Davina who is void of support from her family, prefers a Ken doll in manhattan who makes a certain amount of money to cater to her   It is a two way street.  Davina never had a chance with Sean.  She should go on Millionaire match maker.  Maybe this show has given her some exposure and a guy who prefers her personality will reach out to her.  

Even if any of them try to sue, I am sure documents were signed and the show is protected.  

No one was forced and in life nothing is guaranteed. 

Did the experts do their due diligence?    It seems they missed some red flags that tpf members noticed from the very first episode.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm just saying looks like they didn't check criminal records, so I guess they don't do STD testing either.


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm just saying looks like they didn't check criminal records, so I guess they don't do STD testing either.




Background checks should be performed, we hope!  Sti testing could enter a grey territory of discrimination.  If someone is positive for hiv are they disqualified?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Graw said:


> Background checks should be performed, we hope!  Sti testing could enter a grey territory of discrimination.  If someone is positive for hiv are they disqualified?


 
They tested for STD/STIs on the bachelor and back in the day rock of love, flavor of love, etc.  


No different, IMO, than two people dating and going for testing before bumping uglies.  In this day and age, it's a MUST (it's a matter of public health).  If they are positive, the participant has to make it known.  They're putting someone in possible danger.  If they don't disclose and catch something, I imagine a suit could be filed.


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> They tested for STD/STIs on the bachelor and back in the day rock of love, flavor of love, etc.
> 
> 
> No different, IMO, than two people dating and going for testing before bumping uglies.  In this day and age, it's a MUST (it's a matter of public health).  If they are positive, the participant has to make it known.  They're putting someone in possible danger.  If they don't disclose and catch something, I imagine a suit could be filed.



Thank you for the information.  I didn't know they tested participants.

As active as some of the MAFS cast is on social media I am sure if asked about testing they will answer.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Graw said:


> Thank you for the information.  I didn't know they tested participants.
> 
> As active as some of the MAFS cast is on social media I am sure if asked about testing they will answer.


 
You're welcome.  I think they will answer


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm just saying looks like they didn't check criminal records, so I guess they don't do STD testing either.




OMG that is scary stuff


----------



## DC-Cutie

from NY Post - I truly feel sorry for Jessica, her safety is in jeopardy dealing with Ryan and the producers/'experts' don't seem to give a damn




Love at first sight is wonderful &#8212; but getting &#8220;Married at First Sight,&#8221; not so much.
 A Queens woman, who went on a cable reality show in which two strangers get hitched moments after meeting, has filed court papers saying her random groom threatened to kill her and her family.
 Jessica Castro, 30, claims her experiment in whirlwind wedding on A&E&#8217;s &#8220;Married at First Sight&#8221; went horribly wrong after her groom, Ryan De Nino, of Staten Island, made his creepy murder vow in March.
*&#8220;I will break you into f&#8212;ing pieces,&#8221; the 29-year-old business consultant raved, according to a Queens Family Court petition filed Friday. &#8220;I will break your dad into pieces. I will make your whole family disappear &#8212; and your f&#8212;ing dog-*** sister&#8217;s boyfriend.&#8221;*
Then, while taping a reunion show in May, De Nino allegedly made a slip up reminiscent of millionaire murder suspect Robert Durst&#8217;s admission that he &#8220;killed them all&#8221; on the HBO documentary &#8220;The Jinx.&#8221;
*According to the petition, De Nino was caught on a live mic saying, &#8220;She&#8217;s f&#8212;ing dead. When I get back to Brooklyn she&#8217;s f&#8212;ing dead, this girl.&#8221;*
Castro, a law firm receptionist, and De Nino appeared on Season 2 of the show. After getting married in December, they proceeded to live together for several weeks, in which the producers taped the conflicts that would naturally arise from two strangers coupling.

*They broke up in February, when Castro says she caught De Nino cheating on her on Valentine&#8217;s Day, the papers state.*
 The show&#8217;s producers took De Nino&#8217;s May reunion show death threat so seriously, that they provided Castro with security personnel, according to the filing.
 De Nino is facing Family Court charges of harassment, menacing and stalking. Court referee Julie Stanton ordered De Nino to stay away from his wife until their hearing on July 13.
 De Nino did not return calls for comment, but he posted on Instagram to say he was &#8220;disgusted&#8221; by the allegations.

 Castro&#8217;s lawyer, celebrity divorce attorney Marc Rapaport, declined to comment specifically on the order of protection but said his client is &#8220;considering all her legal options including potential claims against A&E.&#8221;
Rapaport is subpoenaing A&E because he suspects the show&#8217;s executives knew about De Nino&#8217;s volatile nature yet cast him anyway to add sensationalism to the series.
 A spokesman for the show&#8217;s producers&#8217;s Kinetic Content, said: &#8220;We don&#8217;t know all the details and can&#8217;t comment on the specifics.
&#8220;What we can say is that unfortunately, couples on the show can go through real divorces, and divorce can often be difficult.&#8221;
Love at first sight is wonderful &#8212; but getting &#8220;Married at First Sight,&#8221; not so much.
 A Queens woman, who went on a cable reality show in which two strangers get hitched moments after meeting, has filed court papers saying her random groom threatened to kill her and her family.
 Jessica Castro, 30, claims her experiment in whirlwind wedding on A&E&#8217;s &#8220;Married at First Sight&#8221; went horribly wrong after her groom, Ryan De Nino, of Staten Island, made his creepy murder vow in March.
*&#8220;I will break you into f&#8212;ing pieces,&#8221; the 29-year-old business consultant raved, according to a Queens Family Court petition filed Friday. &#8220;I will break your dad into pieces. I will make your whole family disappear &#8212; and your f&#8212;ing dog-*** sister&#8217;s boyfriend.&#8221;*
Then, while taping a reunion show in May, De Nino allegedly made a slip up reminiscent of millionaire murder suspect Robert Durst&#8217;s admission that he &#8220;killed them all&#8221; on the HBO documentary &#8220;The Jinx.&#8221;
*According to the petition, De Nino was caught on a live mic saying, &#8220;She&#8217;s f&#8212;ing dead. When I get back to Brooklyn she&#8217;s f&#8212;ing dead, this girl.&#8221;*
Castro, a law firm receptionist, and De Nino appeared on Season 2 of the show. After getting married in December, they proceeded to live together for several weeks, in which the producers taped the conflicts that would naturally arise from two strangers coupling.

*They broke up in February, when Castro says she caught De Nino cheating on her on Valentine&#8217;s Day, the papers state.*
 The show&#8217;s producers took De Nino&#8217;s May reunion show death threat so seriously, that they provided Castro with security personnel, according to the filing.
 De Nino is facing Family Court charges of harassment, menacing and stalking. Court referee Julie Stanton ordered De Nino to stay away from his wife until their hearing on July 13.
 De Nino did not return calls for comment, but he posted on Instagram to say he was &#8220;disgusted&#8221; by the allegations.

 Castro&#8217;s lawyer, celebrity divorce attorney Marc Rapaport, declined to comment specifically on the order of protection but said his client is &#8220;considering all her legal options including potential claims against A&E.&#8221;
Rapaport is subpoenaing A&E because he suspects the show&#8217;s executives knew about De Nino&#8217;s volatile nature yet cast him anyway to add sensationalism to the series.
 A spokesman for the show&#8217;s producers&#8217;s Kinetic Content, said: &#8220;We don&#8217;t know all the details and can&#8217;t comment on the specifics.
&#8220;What we can say is that unfortunately, couples on the show can go through real divorces, and divorce can often be difficult.&#8221;
*The statement added that all couples go through &#8220;extensive background and psychological checks.&#8221;
 &#8220;We can&#8217;t control how they behave or govern their actions after production,&#8221; the spokesman said.*


----------



## DrDior

Isn't this a bit like suing your drug dealer for selling you a bad batch of smack?


----------



## Graw

drdior said:


> isn't this a bit like suing your drug dealer for selling you a bad batch of smack?



+1


----------



## karylicious

Are Jaquelyn and Ryan still together of not??


----------



## DC-Cutie

karylicious said:


> Are Jaquelyn and Ryan still together of not??


 nope


----------



## solange

Writing to the producers regarding this season tomorrow. Night, ladies!  zzzzzz...


----------



## dooneybaby

As "expert" as these experts are, there's no way I would trust them to even pick a date for me, let alone a husband.
How are they to know someone's deep, dark secrets, or how someone truly behaves behind closed doors? And the fact that Ryan was so volatile with the cameras rolling should have been an immediate warning light for Jessica. She should have bailed out after his first blow up. No TV show is worth your safety. I honestly could not believe that she chose to stay with Ryan on the final episode. But just like many women, she stays with the abuser and doesn't decide to leave him until he cheats. I've never been able to understand that.

Anyway, as far as liability, I'm sure that the cast members have to sign some kind of release, so a lawsuit probably could only go through the courts in certain circumstances. But if a lawyer can prove that the screeners knew about Ryan's volatile and potentially dangerous behavior, that could be another story.  

This reminds me of the reality show "Megan Wants a Millionaire." The VH1 show had 17 wealthy men compete for the love of one woman. Interestingly, not too long after the show started airing it had to be suspended because one of the contestants, Ryan Jenkins, was wanted for the murder of his wife, swimsuit model Jasmine Fiore. A manhunt covered the U.S. and part of Canada. Jenkins was finally found in Canada, but had committed suicide.
I wonder if the show did psychological screenings on these people?


----------



## dooneybaby

And I'm sure some of you heard of this blast from the past.
A show called "The Dating Game" from 1978. One male contestant's name was Rodney Alcala. He was chosen as the winning bachelor.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKo3t9HD-q0

But the woman, Cheryl Bradshaw, ended up not going out with Rodney because she found him "strange." Turns out, Rodney appeared on the show in the midst of his killing spree. He's a convicted serial killer and rapist who was sentenced to California's death row.


----------



## dooneybaby

By the way, Tweegy, your Avatar is hysterical! :lolots:
Barbie had a rough night last night. Maybe she should stop drinking!


----------



## kcf68

Well I really like Jaclyn, she kept it classy even when she wanted to knock him in the head!  Apparently on her public facebook page she telling the true story!  He abandoned her cat! He is still living in his momma's basement!   Davina, I can't get into her! She just too self asorbed and high maintenance!  Jessica I am disappointed in her and the first time things happen she should of left and not been a doormat! I know no one really thrilled with Sean but I like him!  He really was not vested and possibly bi sexual?  Ryan Douch bag yuck!  Ryan R.  MAMA'S boy living in his basement forever! None of these men went on this show for the right reasons!


----------



## Sassys

dooneybaby said:


> As "expert" as these experts are, there's no way I would trust them to even pick a date for me, let alone a husband.
> How are they to know someone's deep, dark secrets, or how someone truly behaves behind closed doors? And the fact that Ryan was so volatile with the cameras rolling should have been an immediate warning light for Jessica. She should have bailed out after his first blow up. No TV show is worth your safety. I honestly could not believe that she chose to stay with Ryan on the final episode. But just like many women, she stays with the abuser and doesn't decide to leave him until he cheats. I've never been able to understand that.
> 
> Anyway, as far as liability, I'm sure that the cast members have to sign some kind of release, so a lawsuit probably could only go through the courts in certain circumstances. But if a lawyer can prove that the screeners knew about Ryan's volatile and potentially dangerous behavior, that could be another story.
> 
> This reminds me of the reality show "Megan Wants a Millionaire." The VH1 show had 17 wealthy men compete for the love of one woman. Interestingly, not too long after the show started airing it had to be suspended because one of the contestants, Ryan Jenkins, was wanted for the murder of his wife, swimsuit model Jasmine Fiore. A manhunt covered the U.S. and part of Canada. Jenkins was finally found in Canada, but had committed suicide.
> I wonder if the show did psychological screenings on these people?



clearly there were no psychis evaluations. I dont' have a psych degree and I knew from the first 5 minutes of the show Sean was gay. metrosexual my a$$


----------



## keodi

dooneybaby said:


> As "expert" as these experts are, there's no way I would trust them to even pick a date for me, let alone a husband.
> How are they to know someone's deep, dark secrets, or how someone truly behaves behind closed doors? And the fact that Ryan was so volatile with the cameras rolling should have been an immediate warning light for Jessica. She should have bailed out after his first blow up. No TV show is worth your safety. I honestly could not believe that she chose to stay with Ryan on the final episode. But just like many women, she stays with the abuser and doesn't decide to leave him until he cheats. I've never been able to understand that.
> 
> Anyway, as far as liability, I'm sure that the cast members have to sign some kind of release, so a lawsuit probably could only go through the courts in certain circumstances. But if a lawyer can prove that the screeners knew about Ryan's volatile and potentially dangerous behavior, that could be another story.
> 
> *This reminds me of the reality show "Megan Wants a Millionaire." The VH1 show had 17 wealthy men compete for the love of one woman. Interestingly, not too long after the show started airing it had to be suspended because one of the contestants, Ryan Jenkins, was wanted for the murder of his wife, swimsuit model Jasmine Fiore. A manhunt covered the U.S. and part of Canada. Jenkins was finally found in Canada, but had committed suicide.
> I wonder if the show did psychological screenings on these people*?



I remember this, that situation was scary! I agree with Sassys. There is no way they Vetted the guys prior to filming. Ryan is a ticking time bomb! I'm not surprised the threats he made didn't make it to air though.


----------



## Grace123

kcf68 said:


> Well I really like Jaclyn, she kept it classy even when she wanted to knock him in the head!  Apparently on her public facebook page she telling the true story!  He abandoned her cat! He is still living in his momma's basement!   Davina, I can't get into her! She just too self asorbed and high maintenance!  Jessica I am disappointed in her and the first time things happen she should of left and not been a doormat! I know no one really thrilled with Sean but I like him!  He really was not vested and possibly bi sexual?  Ryan Douch bag yuck!  Ryan R.  MAMA'S boy living in his basement forever! None of these men went on this show for the right reasons!



Would you mind sharing her FB page link? I'd like to read her stuff.  Thank you!


----------



## kcf68

Grace123 said:


> Would you mind sharing her FB page link? I'd like to read her stuff.  Thank you!


I don't how to link but go to Facebook and look up Married at first sight and there is a link to her Facebook page!  Strange all the guy's public page disappeared or I can't get on them!  Davina public is still on and I have no love for Jessica so I don't know if her page is up!  That Fbk Married at First Sight is exploding with opinions, facts and info too!


----------



## Grace123

kcf68 said:


> I don't how to link but go to Facebook and look up Married at first sight and there is a link to her Facebook page!  Strange all the guy's public page disappeared or I can't get on them!  Davina public is still on and I have no love for Jessica so I don't know if her page is up!  That Fbk Married at First Sight is exploding with opinions, facts and info too!


Ok, thanks a bunch.


----------



## dooneybaby

Sassys said:


> clearly there were no psychis evaluations. I dont' have a psych degree and I knew from the first 5 minutes of the show Sean was gay. metrosexual my a$$


Having your spouse turn out to be gay would be the least of my worries, especially when you're talking about leaving it up to someone else to pick the person you theoretically are going to spend the rest of your life with. Just because the person does not have a criminal record does not mean he hasn't committed crimes. He just hasn't been caught. He could be a rapist, a batterer, a child abuser, someone who'll walk off with all of your savings - the list is endless.
The show may be fun to watch, but if you become part of the cast you're potentially taking chances with your future, and possibly your life.
Look at the number people who get married and believe they've gotten to know their spouse very well before walking down the aisle. Then all of a sudden their spouse turns on them, and becomes violent and abusive. People have enough trouble with spouses they believe they've gotten to know before marrying.


----------



## DC-Cutie

kcf68 said:


> I don't how to link but go to Facebook and look up Married at first sight and there is a link to her Facebook page!  Strange all the guy's public page disappeared or I can't get on them!  Davina public is still on and I have no love for Jessica so I don't know if her page is up!  That Fbk Married at First Sight is exploding with opinions, facts and info too!


 
all you have to do is copy the link and paste


I have luv for Jessica - for putting up with that psychopath, he threatened to kill her and her family.  The production had to get her security.


----------



## keodi

DC-Cutie said:


> all you have to do is copy the link and paste
> 
> 
> I have luv for Jessica - for putting up with that psychopath, he threatened to kill her and her family.  The production had to get her security.



agreed!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Anyone else thought it was rather eery that Sean and Davina's photo fell to the ground as soon as she sat and started talking about Sean, and when Sean addressed the Satan comment? :weird:

And did Ryan really take Jessica's $100, and split? Again?


----------



## Grace123

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Anyone else thought it was rather eery that Sean and Davina's photo fell to the ground as soon as she sat and started talking about Sean, and when Sean addressed the Satan comment? :weird:
> 
> And did Ryan really take Jessica's $100, and split? Again?



Hahaha I loved that! I was amazed that the 'experts' so blatantly showed their dislike of one of each pair. And did I actually see in the previews for next week that Ryan 2 got down on his knees?????


----------



## kcf68

Hmm we got Part 1 and 2 last night on A&E!   Hubby said Thank god it is over!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Grace123 said:


> Hahaha I loved that! I was amazed that the 'experts' so blatantly showed their dislike of one of each pair. And did I actually see in the previews for next week that Ryan 2 got down on his knees?????



Is there a next week?  I thought it was over.  (Funny cause I thought I remembered seeing Ryan 2 get down on his knees for a coming attraction and I thought that was going to air last night.)


----------



## Grace123

DesigningStyle said:


> Is there a next week?  I thought it was over.  (Funny cause I thought I remembered seeing Ryan 2 get down on his knees for a coming attraction and I thought that was going to air last night.)



Oh no way?? Did I miss the 2d part? I just figured it'd be on next week.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Grace123 said:


> Oh no way?? Did I miss the 2d part? I just figured it'd be on next week.


 
you missed the 2nd part.  It was supposed to be shown next week, but I think with all the issues surrounding this group, they just went ahead and aired both reunioins


----------



## Grace123

DC-Cutie said:


> you missed the 2nd part.  It was supposed to be shown next week, but I think with all the issues surrounding this group, they just went ahead and aired both reunioins



Well crap!! I guess I'll have to watch for reruns to see if there was an actual proposal.


----------



## kcf68

Grace123 said:


> Well crap!! I guess I'll have to watch for reruns to see if there was an actual proposal.


They rerun on Fridays and weekends on either FyI or A&E.


----------



## Grace123

kcf68 said:


> They rerun on Fridays and weekends on either FyI or A&E.



Thank you. Off to check my guide.


----------



## junqueprincess

The episode is up on a&e website, I just watched as my DVR didn't take part 2 either. Ryan never got down on one knee?? What's up with the promo.


----------



## Grace123

junqueprincess said:


> The episode is up on a&e website, I just watched as my DVR didn't take part 2 either. Ryan never got down on one knee?? What's up with the promo.



I was just coming to post that. Here's the link:http://www.aetv.com/married-at-first-sight/video/6-months-later-part-2


----------



## Grace123

Ok so WTH? Jac and Ryan were broken up and she took him back yet again during part 2 of the finale? So when and why did the final breakup happen???? I will say, that girl did give it more than 100% try!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I really hate the way the therapist, particularly the pale blonde chick - I mean she was coming at Davina like Sean was HER man!  These therapist were not with them 24 hrs a day, nor were they filming 24 hrs a day, so of course things went on that they didn't see.  But she was making it seem like she new everything.


I also am glad that Kevin Frazier, didn't let Ryan off easily.  When he said 'but you're not the producer' I giggled so hard.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

The young blonde therapist is so pretty.

I mean Davina takes no responsibility, so she's not wrong for calling her out.


----------



## kcf68

DC-Cutie said:


> you missed the 2nd part.  It was supposed to be shown next week, but I think with all the issues surrounding this group, they just went ahead and aired both reunioins


I disagree! Sean apoligized several times to Davina and everyone for hurting her and not fully participating into the whole experiment and Davina sat there unapologetic and smug!  I think the Professional just wanted to know if she was going to take any responsibility for the experiment not working!  Fine if Davina feels she did nothing wrong but I would not want to be around her if she wasn't willing to compromise at all!  I felt she was a bit snooty and had alot of high expectations for a relationship! Most of the men felt she was high maintenance!  Hubby did not care for her at all! She pretty but stand offish!

Oops wrong quote!


----------



## pixiejenna

I can see how Davina can seem like she's demanding a lot. Like being set up with a straight guy and clearly stating she needed someone who can relocate for her job. Sean pretended to be straight maybe for tv exposure or to get his parents off his back about getting married and having kids.  He also said it would be no problem moving. You know until he actually had to do it. I get needing to compromise in a relationship but these things are deal breakers imo.


----------



## DesigningStyle

junqueprincess said:


> The episode is up on a&e website, I just watched as my DVR didn't take part 2 either. Ryan never got down on one knee?? What's up with the promo.



Yes, I will admit I am in a FB group where we chat about MAFS.  Yes, we did see that.  I thought I was losing my mind!

This is what one of the women posted:

"Yes I saw the part with Ryan on his knee. And if you listened when the host started saying what's going on here . it was out of place. I think he said that when Ryan said something to Jaclyn like got down on one knee and asked her to try again, and she said no. So they cut it out but on the commercial tape they forgot to edit it out."


----------



## DesigningStyle

Ryan^ is such a total dope.  Loser.  Full of empty words.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think they left the knee bit in to pull in views...


----------



## coconutsboston

Both reunions were fairly anti-climactic in my opinion.  I wound up fast forwarding through a lot of it, and I wish they'd delved more into everyone's "dishonesty" issues even though we all know what the supposed indiscretions were.  

I was a little shocked at the Ryan/Jaclyn break up since they seem to have stayed such good friends.


----------



## kcf68

Well apparently Sean a big ole **** man!  Some of co-workers said he has slept his way around the hospital!  Big player and got someone pregnant!  They were no men involved at least in public!


----------



## DC-Cutie

californiaCRUSH said:


> The young blonde therapist is so pretty.
> 
> I mean Davina takes no responsibility, so she's not wrong for calling her out.



the one that looks like a broke down throwback Elsa from Frozen?  Nah, she's quite unattractive.

The way she was coming for Davina would make you think Sean was HER man.  She had a certain amount of anger that as a 'therapist' you shouldn't display.  While she was telling Davina about herself she should have been talking about Sean's DUI, his sleeping with colleagues, and him not wanting to even make an effort to stay with her.


----------



## Grace123

DC-Cutie said:


> the one that looks like a broke down throwback Elsa from Frozen?  Nah, she's quite unattractive.
> 
> The way she was coming for Davina would make you think Sean was HER man.  She had a certain amount of anger that as a 'therapist' you shouldn't display.  While she was telling Davina about herself she should have been talking about Sean's DUI, his sleeping with colleagues, and him not wanting to even make an effort to stay with her.




Totally agree. I was surprised at the nasty look on her face when Davina walked on stage. At first I thought I was just blinded by her horrible makeup and outfit, but no, she really had it in for D. Davina is pretty self-confident in what she wants and it seems women are always put down for that. She's not perfect, but Miss Sexapist shouldn't judge.


----------



## coconutsboston

I came in about halfway through the first Married At First Sight: The First Year episode.  Why are Neph and Jasmine being given such a huge story line this..."season"?  I have less than 0 interest in seeing how that progresses.  

That being said, I'm glad Cortney was able to find a job and to see her and Jason doing well.  Jamie and Doug's relationship still spiraling isn't that shocking, but good thing they didn't bring a child into this.


----------



## dooneybaby

coconutsboston said:


> I came in about halfway through the first Married At First Sight: The First Year episode.  Why are Neph and Jasmine being given such a huge story line this..."season"?  I have less than 0 interest in seeing how that progresses.
> 
> That being said, I'm glad Cortney was able to find a job and to see her and Jason doing well.  *Jamie and Doug's relationship still spiraling isn't that shocking*, but good thing they didn't bring a child into this.


Doug is such an immature idiot. That fact that he's a grown man in his 30s and can't handle his finances is such a turn off. This is going to be a huge, huge problem in the future.
And what 32 year old man has his parents pay his car payment? Doug just doesn't get that his financial immaturity is a problem.


----------



## buzzytoes

dooneybaby said:


> Doug is such an immature idiot. That fact that he's a grown man in his 30s and can't handle his finances is such a turn off. This is going to be a huge, huge problem in the future.
> *And what 32 year old man has his parents pay his car payment? *Doug just doesn't get that his financial immaturity is a problem.



I work with a woman who does this, and pays the cell phone bill. But her kid is married and has two kids! I really don't understand it at all.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

A third season has just been announced - don't know who the couple are though or when it will air.


----------



## coconutsboston

It was filmed in Atlanta over the summer - comes on Dec. 1


----------



## CanuckBagLover

coconutsboston said:


> It was filmed in Atlanta over the summer - comes on Dec. 1


Thanks!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Is anyone still watching? The first year, I mean.
I just caught up on all the episodes.. Jamie is still on that pushy baby train ush: I'm super interested in Monae's dating life, I wish they featured her more


----------



## DC-Cutie

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Is anyone still watching? The first year, I mean.
> I just caught up on all the episodes.. Jamie is still on that pushy baby train ush: I'm super interested in Monae's dating life, I wish they featured her more



Monae is actually going to be on another dating show


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

DC-Cutie said:


> Monae is actually going to be on another dating show



Awesome news!! What is it/ when?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Awesome news!! What is it/ when?



not sure when it starts or what network.

i kinda want her to find love off reality tv.  the odds aren't in her favor


----------



## buzzytoes

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Awesome news!! What is it/ when?



Someone just started another thread on it. It's on FYI as well.


----------



## dooneybaby

Jamie wants Doug to meet her ex-boyfriend - the one she's always comparing Doug to. Jamie considers her ex her best friend, and she says she's hoping Doug and the ex may even become friends. I think this is the dumbest thing I've heard her say so far.


----------



## Graw

dooneybaby said:


> Jamie wants Doug to meet her ex-boyfriend - the one she's always comparing Doug to. Jamie considers her ex her best friend, and she says she's hoping Doug and the ex may even become friends. I think this is the dumbest thing I've heard her say so far.




I've only seen her in the ads and commercials... I can't w her!  This is completely silly.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Stupidest.Idea.Ever.


----------



## Graw

It is interesting to watch the matchmaking special, hearing what partners want.  I can not believe how many men will not date certain women,  the deal breakers are interesting.


----------



## buzzytoes

Graw said:


> It is interesting to watch the matchmaking special, hearing what partners want.  I can not believe how many men will not date certain women,  the deal breakers are interesting.



Was the one for the new season on last night? I saw it on the guide last night as DH was flipping through channels.


----------



## Graw

buzzytoes said:


> Was the one for the new season on last night? I saw it on the guide last night as DH was flipping through channels.



Yes, there was a "special" before the premiere.  They wanted the public to see thousands of applicants after last years debacle.  One woman said she wants a match with two eyes... several men said they are a gift to women.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Spoiler - one of the couples have already divorced


----------



## Daydrmer

DC-Cutie said:


> Spoiler - one of the couples have already divorced



Ooooo, off to look! I'm calling the couple with the nursing student. She was just, blah.


----------



## coconutsboston

dooneybaby said:


> Jamie wants Doug to meet her ex-boyfriend - the one she's always comparing Doug to. Jamie considers her ex her best friend, and she says she's hoping Doug and the ex may even become friends. I think this is the dumbest thing I've heard her say so far.


Did anyone see how this turned out?  I fell off on watching because they were all really getting on my nerves (and focused my eyebrow-raising on "Arranged").   

I'm in awe that this made it a 3rd season. It is 3rd, right?  Did any of the couples make it on Season 2?


----------



## Graw

*Strangers who wed on TV split... after he logs on to dating site! *Groom spotted on *Tinder* by bride's friend just three WEEKS after they got married for controversial show 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...split-groom-spotted-Tinder.html#ixzz3tIpwYYX0 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

What??? This is a UK couple, but this is silly.


----------



## Graw

coconutsboston said:


> Did anyone see how this turned out?  I fell off on watching because they were all really getting on my nerves (and focused my eyebrow-raising on "Arranged").
> 
> I'm in awe that this made it a 3rd season. It is 3rd, right?  Did any of the couples make it on Season 2?



Season 2:

http://nypost.com/2015/06/16/all-three-married-at-first-sight-couples-are-divorcing/


----------



## DC-Cutie

Graw said:


> *Strangers who wed on TV split... after he logs on to dating site! *Groom spotted on *Tinder* by bride's friend just three WEEKS after they got married for controversial show
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...split-groom-spotted-Tinder.html#ixzz3tIpwYYX0
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> What??? This is a UK couple, but this is silly.



He was a total jerk..  He was a total jerk, I also got abuser (emotional especially) vibes from him


----------



## Graw

Daydrmer said:


> Ooooo, off to look! I'm calling the couple with the nursing student. She was just, blah.



David would be crushed. I don't have a clue who divorced.


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> He was a total jerk..  He was a total jerk, I also got abuser (emotional especially) vibes from him



I "wonder" how they select the participants.  I know there was an hour long special, but I truly wonder how some people evade the "specialists."


----------



## DC-Cutie

Graw said:


> I "wonder" how they select the participants.  I know there was an hour long special, but I truly wonder how some people evade the "specialists."



These 'specialist' are idiots.


----------



## Daydrmer

DC-Cutie said:


> Spoiler - one of the couples have already divorced



I couldn't find anything!!

Who is it?!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Sooo.. I have a crush on David.
That's all.


----------



## ophousewife

No wonder they skipped over mentioning the marriages from season 2.  I still have to watch the rest of the premier but I'm already betting on 3 divorces by the end.  I think the only actual couple they have is Jason and Courtney from season 1. Jamie and Doug are only in it for tv time.


----------



## coconutsboston

Graw said:


> Season 2:
> 
> http://nypost.com/2015/06/16/all-three-married-at-first-sight-couples-are-divorcing/


Thank you!  Wow, after looking up some of their twitter and/or instagram accounts, I'd really like to see their most recent thoughts.  Looks like a few of them are still embroiled in some nasty fights, if not all out legal battles.

I'm catching up on the newest season now. I keep expecting to see someone I know!


----------



## Sassys

Daydrmer said:


> I couldn't find anything!!
> 
> Who is it?!



Lol, why not watch the show and wait to see.


----------



## Sassys

I didn't really watch the 2nd season, and it wasn't mentioned in the 1st season; but I am curious who has to pay for the divorce (lawyers, court fees, etc.). Pretty messed up that the "experts" got it wrong and you have to pay for their mistakes. Also, if one person is very wealthy or family money, are their pre-nup.

Also, they keep saying there is no anullment; why can't it be an anullment? I've heard about people getting an anullment, yet the marriage was consummated


----------



## Sassys

Trey's mother and what she did is SICK. You keep one child because they look white and leave the other kid. SMH


----------



## coconutsboston

I hope I'm not overstepping forum rules or not being PC (please delete if necessary, I do not want to offend), but what is the disconnect with African-American men not wanting to marry African-American women yet African-American women only want to marry their race that they were showing in the screening episode?  Is this primarily in Atlanta?  I'm genuinely curious since the producers obviously made an effort to showcase either that disparity or portray Atlanta a certain light and I don't recall having seen this before.


----------



## Sassys

coconutsboston said:


> I hope I'm not overstepping forum rules or not being PC (please delete if necessary, I do not want to offend), but what is the disconnect with African-American men not wanting to marry African-American women yet African-American women only want to marry their race that they were showing in the screening episode?  Is this primarily in Atlanta?  I'm genuinely curious since the producers obviously made an effort to showcase either that disparity or portray Atlanta a certain light and I don't recall having seen this before.



A lot of black men think black women our loud, bossy, angry and have attitudes. This is not an Atlanta thing. Black women think they do this, because they can control a non black woman. Many black men (not all), believe if they have a white woman or exotic looking woman it means they have made it in society (they are on top of their game).

Many Black women believe in that black love and want that. There have been many articles written about why black women will not date white men.But there are also many black women who will not date or marry a black man (I have a few in my family). Speaking only for the women in my family, they all have IMO issues with their skin color and have that old school mentality of "if I marry and have a child with a white man I will have pretty kids with "good hair". Again I am speaking about the 4 black women in my family who refuse to marry or date a black man and have said to me some crazy reasons for it.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sassys said:


> I didn't really watch the 2nd season, and it wasn't mentioned in the 1st season; but I am curious who has to pay for the divorce (lawyers, court fees, etc.). Pretty messed up that the "experts" got it wrong and you have to pay for their mistakes. Also, if one person is very wealthy or family money, are their pre-nup.
> 
> Also, they keep saying there is no anullment; why can't it be an anullment? I've heard about people getting an anullment, yet the marriage was consummated



The second season was a disaster. Its really making me hesitate about watching the 3rd.  It seemed that all of the couples suffered emotionally to some degree (more so than others) and that this wasn't a positive experience for them no matter how the show tried to spin it as a learning and personal growth experience.   I certainly wouldn't trust these so called experts to "match" me.   And I can't help but think after 2 seasons, you are getting primarily people who want their 15 minutes of fame.

I'm assuming the show would pay for the costs of divorce (seems only fair) but I"m not sure.  I'm also curious as to whether the couples get any kind of remuneration for appearing (I'm assuming they do) but its never talked about.

As for annulment, I'm no expert but my impression was annulments are generally given for religious grounds and different religions have different grounds for granting annulments but basically because the marriage contradicted some tenet of the religion.  I think annulments can be given by the state in certain circumstances - for example if one party was drunk and didn't understand what they were doing.  I always thought the main difference between annulments and divorce was that an annulment was retroactive - basically the marriage never legally existed while a divorce doesn't invalidate the original marriage just dissolves it.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

CanuckBagLover said:


> The second season was a disaster. Its really making me hesitate about watching the 3rd.  It seemed that all of the couples suffered emotionally to some degree (more so than others) and that this wasn't a positive experience for them no matter how the show tried to spin it as a learning and personal growth experience.   I certainly wouldn't trust these so called experts to "match" me.   And I can't help but think after 2 seasons, you are getting primarily people who want their 15 minutes of fame.
> 
> I'm assuming the show would pay for the costs of divorce (seems only fair) but I"m not sure.  I'm also curious as to whether the couples get any kind of remuneration for appearing (I'm assuming they do) but its never talked about.
> 
> As for annulment, I'm no expert but my impression was annulments are generally given for religious grounds and different religions have different grounds for granting annulments but basically because the marriage contradicted some tenet of the religion.  I think annulments can be given by the state in certain circumstances - for example if one party was drunk and didn't understand what they were doing.  I always thought the main difference between annulments and divorce was that an annulment was retroactive - basically the marriage never legally existed while a divorce doesn't invalidate the original marriage just dissolves it.



should have added that non consummation of the marriage has historically been grounds for annulment so I guess if a couple didn't consummate the marriage they could get an annulment instead of a divorce. But in season 2 - my recollection is that every couple did eventually have sex.


----------



## tweegy

So I've never seen the first season so I'm watching it now. I like the two couples that stayed together. Monet and Vaughn were a no Bueno, when that man asked her for a ménage I nearly died laughing but was still shocking.


----------



## DC-Cutie

If I was a full time nursing student, an arranged marriage would be the LAST thing on my mind...


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> If I was a full time nursing student, an arranged marriage would be the LAST thing on my mind...


No doubt!


----------



## coconutsboston

Sassys said:


> A lot of black men think black women our loud, bossy, angry and have attitudes. This is not an Atlanta thing. Black women think they do this, because they can control a non black woman. Many black men (not all), believe if they have a white woman or exotic looking woman it means they have made it in society (they are on top of their game).
> 
> Many Black women believe in that black love and want that. There have been many articles written about why black women will not date white men.But there are also many black women who will not date or marry a black man (I have a few in my family). Speaking only for the women in my family, they all have IMO issues with their skin color and have that old school mentality of "if I marry and have a child with a white man I will have pretty kids with "good hair". Again I am speaking about the 4 black women in my family who refuse to marry or date a black man and have said to me some crazy reasons for it.



Thank you for the explanation!  I have only ever heard a man say he wouldn't date his own race once and since it was a co-worker, it was left at that.  

I found some of the articles when I was looking up the lawyer that didn't get chosen, but they all seemingly made it sound Atlanta-centric.


----------



## anabanana745

This week's episode was very entertaining. Two of the women obviously think they are god's gift to the world complaining their husbands aren't hot enough. Helooo what were they expecting being matched with a stranger?


----------



## kcf68

Okay, there is nothing g eles on so I caved and watched it after the last fiasco!

Wow the Glamazon couple are beautiful together!  I loved her blush colored dress!

I don't think Alisha is into the whole wedding thing!  His family was lighthearted and happy, hers not so much!

Last couple, He is not easy on the eyes!  She is kinda strange!  Well it is an iffy!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

An acquaintance went to college with Vanessa. Said she dated a gay man throughout.

She isn't sure if they are still married. Her friend was in the wedding party.


----------



## ophousewife

Why is this show not on Comcast on demand now?  Seriously.  I caught up last week and was all ready to watch the latest episode and it wasn't on!  I need my weekly train wreck tv.  Lol.


----------



## Jesssh

ophousewife said:


> Why is this show not on Comcast on demand now?  Seriously.  I caught up last week and was all ready to watch the latest episode and it wasn't on!  I need my weekly train wreck tv.  Lol.



Bummer! I was about to go check On Demand for this.

Not TV, but check out the strip club thread in R&F to tide you over.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Tres has serious abandonment issues. Between the first 2 shows it must have been mentioned 5-7 times that his mother left. But who knows how many hours of footage they spliced together.

I didn't realize the mother left with his sister. Was the sister at the wedding? I wasn't fully paying attention.


----------



## DC-Cutie

the dramatics of the wedding have me cracking up - especially Tre, proposing and everybody screaming!!!  I love my people and we can be so lively - LOL  I loved Vanessa's dress, absolutely beautiful.  They make a cute couple.  

I want his Aunt, to be my Aunt - she cares so much for Tre, it's adorable


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yes, her dress was gorgeous.


----------



## ophousewife

Finally caught up on the show.  It's on fyi.com for anyone else that needs to catch it.  Does anyone else get weird vibes from the red headed guy?  He seems like he looks like a nice guy but is a cheater.  I actually like Neil and Sam and I hope to see them get along.
And am I the only person who can't remember names of people on tv? It's starting to feel like I have a problem.  Lol.


----------



## Graw

anabanana745 said:


> This week's episode was very entertaining. Two of the women obviously think they are god's gift to the world complaining their husbands aren't hot enough. Helooo what were they expecting being matched with a stranger?



I couldn't believe they said that.  They are clearly at their wits end.



BagOuttaHell said:


> An acquaintance went to college with Vanessa. Said she dated a gay man throughout.
> 
> She isn't sure if they are still married. Her friend was in the wedding party.



She was a beard, that had to be harsh when she found out. 



Sassys said:


> Trey's mother and what she did is SICK. You keep one child because they look white and leave the other kid. SMH


I was waiting to hear she was 14 and confused, although nothing can justify that.  I'm sure her family is embarrassed and she regrets her decision.


----------



## buzzytoes

Tres and Vanessa seem to have a good connection, but as many times as he mentioned his Mom I worry that he may have some issues there. Their wedding was the best I thought though. Everyone seemed happy for them.

Ashley needs to work on her Resting ***** Face cuz she just looked pissed the whole time! Also, I hate it when the bride refuses to cooperate for wedding photos. I totally understand not wanting to kiss on the lips, but not even a kiss on the cheek? You have one chance to take wedding photos, you shouldn't want them to look crazy awkward. The chick that married Ryan last year was the same way. 

I find Samantha a little annoying but I am assuming that is just nerves. It would have been nice if she was serious for at least part of the ceremony! They seem to have the same types of personalities so I wonder if that will work for or against them.


----------



## Graw

BagOuttaHell said:


> Tres has serious abandonment issues. Between the first 2 shows it must have been mentioned 5-7 times that his mother left. But who knows how many hours of footage they spliced together.
> 
> I didn't realize the mother left with his sister. Was the sister at the wedding? I wasn't fully paying attention.



His sister wasn't in the family prayer with his grandma, father and aunts.  There is a woman on his facebook page that looks exactly like him, but a shade lighter.  She has pictures with Tres and his wife from from the summer.


----------



## Graw

Graw said:


> His sister wasn't in the family prayer with his grandma, father and aunts.  There is a woman on his facebook page that looks exactly like him, but a shade lighter.  She has pictures with Tres and his wife from from the summer.



I think his sister is at the wedding in the dark purple dress w red hair. I didn't watch th episode, I saw clips here and there.


----------



## wifeyb

I'm hooked on this show. I didn't even know a season 1 was done! I'm rooting for Tres & Vanessa, they both seemed bubbly and were attracted to each other. 

Sam was dreadful at the wedding and reception, clearly was her nerves but wowza, it seemed like she was appalled by him.

Ashley, in me head, with her description of her guy was a guido from jersey shore and she got this ginger guy. at least she acknowledges they were paired for a reason but I don't see if lasting with them...she seems embarrassed of him


----------



## Sassys

I wonder if they are allowed not to go through with the wedding. I forget there names, but the two women (not Vanessa) who said they are not attracted to their grooms; why bother marrying the men? If the show is paying for the wedding, you are not loosing any money, so might as well bounce.


----------



## Graw

wifeyb said:


> I'm hooked on this show. I didn't even know a season 1 was done! I'm rooting for Tres & Vanessa, they both seemed bubbly and were attracted to each other.
> 
> Sam was dreadful at the wedding and reception, clearly was her nerves but wowza, it seemed like she was appalled by him.
> 
> Ashley, in me head, with her description of her guy was a guido from jersey shore and she got this ginger guy. at least she acknowledges they were paired for a reason but I don't see if lasting with them...she seems embarrassed of him



Ashley was definitely looking for the Jersey Shore guys!


----------



## coconutsboston

Sassys said:


> I wonder if they are allowed not to go through with the wedding. I forget there names, but the two women (not Vanessa) who said they are not attracted to their grooms; why bother marrying the men? If the show is paying for the wedding, you are not loosing any money, so might as well bounce.


I think it's in their contract that they can't, although it would make an interesting episode.  It would probably be too big of a soul-crusher to let them see one another and have one party go, "Eeh, yeah he's unfortunate", lace up the Nikes and head out the door.


----------



## wifeyb

what is up with the 2 couples going somewhere tropical like St. John, and the 3rd couple is Arizona?!


----------



## wifeyb

omgg....is anyone watching this right now?


----------



## anabanana745

wifeyb said:


> what is up with the 2 couples going somewhere tropical like St. John, and the 3rd couple is Arizona?!




Lol I thought the same thing. They got screwed.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Hasn't aired here in California yet..
But they did that with Cortney and Jason last season, while the others went to a beach destination.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Sam is the biggest debbie downer ever. I thought Jamie was dramatic last season, but this girl takes the cake. He should just leave her there..


----------



## Sassys

Arizona for your honeymoon is some bullsh$t.


----------



## coconutsboston

Do they not have any input on their honeymoon, or is the AZ couple the one they most expect to fail?


----------



## Sassys

coconutsboston said:


> Do they not have any input on their honeymoon, or is the AZ couple the one they most expect to fail?



Why in the world would anyone choose to go to Arizona for their honeymoon. I would think if you marry a stranger, you would at least want to go somewhere that you can enjoy; regardless of who you are there with.


----------



## buzzytoes

I thought the same thing about Davina and Sean going to CO last year. They already lived in a cold state - why would you send them to a colder one for the honeymoon???


----------



## Sassys

So, a friend of mine told me, she read David has a warrant out and that is why their honeymoon was in AZ and not out of the states like the other couple. He has a DUI and a judgment against him for unpaid attorney&#8217;s fees and has/had warrants out for his arrest by former employers.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sassys said:


> Why in the world would anyone choose to go to Arizona for their honeymoon. I would think if you marry a stranger, you would at least want to go somewhere that you can enjoy; regardless of who you are there with.


No doubt!


----------



## DiorT

I was going to say, there probably is a reason they stayed in the US. I remember for Jason and Courtney they said his mother was very sick at the time and he wanted to stay close in case something happened.  So I think they had some input on where they went.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> So, a friend of mine told me, she read David has a warrant out and that is why their honeymoon was in AZ and not out of the states like the other couple. He has a DUI and a judgment against him for unpaid attorneys fees and has/had warrants out for his arrest by former employers.



This is something I HOPE (but highly doubt) the producers shared with her.  Can you imagine you and your new man getting up for breakfast and the police are at the door, arresting him on an outstanding warrant!!!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> This is something I HOPE (but highly doubt) the producers shared with her.  Can you imagine you and your new man getting up for breakfast and the police are at the door, arresting him on an outstanding warrant!!!



LMAO! But why marry him if she knows? Unless, she is only in for the money, since she is not working.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> LMAO! But why marry him if she knows? Unless, she is only in for the money, since she is not working.



I don't think she knew


----------



## Daydrmer

I'm not going to knocked these folks because they signed up for this before the disaster of season 2 ended. Just looking at season 1, this "experiment" appeared to have been a success. 

But anybody coming on season 4 and thereafter...evaluate yourselves.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Daydrmer said:


> I'm not going to knocked these folks because they signed up for this before the disaster of season 2 ended. Just looking at season 1, this "experiment" appeared to have been a success.
> 
> But anybody coming on season 4 and thereafter...evaluate yourselves.



OK..  get cha head checked!!!!


----------



## Sassys

Daydrmer said:


> I'm not going to knocked these folks because they signed up for this before the disaster of season 2 ended. Just looking at season 1, this "experiment" appeared to have been a success.
> 
> But anybody coming on season 4 and thereafter...evaluate yourselves.



Agree! I have to go back and watch season two. I think I only saw the first 3 episodes.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sassys said:


> So, a friend of mine told me, she read David has a warrant out and that is why their honeymoon was in AZ and not out of the states like the other couple. He has a DUI and a judgment against him for unpaid attorneys fees and has/had warrants out for his arrest by former employers.


Are you serious? Does this show not do background checks?  You think they'd learn after last season.

I watched first season out of curiousity.  It wasn't a complete disaster and interesting.  The second season was awful.  Wasn't sure about coming back for the third, but I've been watching with a lot of cynicism - both in terms of the participants and the so called experts who matched them.  Can't help but feel these couples, if they now anything about the show from prior seasons, are in it for something other than love and these experts have no ethics - its all about what makes a good TV.


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> So, a friend of mine told me, she read David has a warrant out and that is why their honeymoon was in AZ and not out of the states like the other couple. He has a DUI and a judgment against him for unpaid attorneys fees and has/had warrants out for his arrest by former employers.



The experts are interesting ...


----------



## coconutsboston

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Sam is the biggest debbie downer ever. I thought Jamie was dramatic last season, but this girl takes the cake. He should just leave her there..



She seems all around strange.  In the clip for the next episode, her husband called her "fake" and she had the weirdest reaction.  Not sure what to think is going on with her.


----------



## buzzytoes

Just caught up on last week's episode. Sam is kind of an a$$hole. There is really no need to straight up tell the guy you are not attracted to him. Glad he seems to set her straight this week while playing tetherball.

Kind of surprised that Vanessa (was that her name? With Tres?) Seems to have done a 180 on Tres. Just because he didn't come straight out of a serious relationship does not mean he isn't ready to get married. 

Glad to see David and his wife seem to be getting closer, but not so much if he really has arrest warrants out! So weird cuz he seems like such a nice guy. Hope she gets out of there unscathed!


----------



## Graw

If Ashley keeps treating David as if he has rabies it will not work.  She dated her ex for 9 years (high school to grad school)  and has only been single for a year.  She doesn't seem like a good candidate for this experiment.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sam is miserable. Period!


----------



## coconutsboston

She really is.


----------



## dooneybaby

I find Neil extremely annoying. They way he communicates just bothers me.


----------



## junqueprincess

Sam is a really immature bully. She has zero self awareness.

Watching Ashley is painful. I give her husband a lot of credit. She gave him cold, dead fish.


----------



## DC-Cutie

dooneybaby said:


> I find Neil extremely annoying. They way he communicates just bothers me.



well shoot her form of communication isn't better.  I actually think Neil is being quite calm.  Because most men would have snapped on her!

She is acting like someone put a gun to her head forcing her to go on the show


----------



## dooneybaby

DC-Cutie said:


> well shoot her form of communication isn't better.  I actually think Neil is being quite calm.  Because most men would have snapped on her!
> 
> She is acting like someone put a gun to her head forcing her to go on the show


Oh, I'm just done with her all together. Like you said, no one put a gun to her head and said get married. Frankly, she's so ridiculous that it's not worth my time talking about her. But with Neil, I'm sensing a passive-aggressiveness. He was a little too calm.


----------



## DC-Cutie

dooneybaby said:


> Oh, I'm just done with her all together. Like you said, no one put a gun to her head and said get married. Frankly, she's so ridiculous that it's not worth my time talking about her. But with Neil, I'm sensing a passive-aggressiveness. He was a little too calm.



he is passive aggressive, for sure.


----------



## coconutsboston

This season is just painful.  Sam and Ashley are emotionally stunted, like neither have ever spent much time around people.  Ashley may want to reassess her career choice as a nurse because there's a difference between being able to check your emotions and being unfeeling.  

I wish I could fast-forward to the end and see if they all divorce.


----------



## ophousewife

I caught up on the show yesterday and I'm not surprised to see how these couples are doing.  They're all so miserable.  I don't think any of the participants were ready for marriage or even considered the commitments of being on the show.  You don't just snap your fingers and become matched to the hottest person, who thinks and acts exactly like you, and skip out of fairy land with a butt load of money.  Where do they find these people?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still can't understand why a nursing student would want to sign up for a show like this.  As if nursing school isn't stressful enough, now you have to get to know a complete stranger, set up house, film, and oh decide if you want to stay together or divorce.

set up for complete failure


----------



## buzzytoes

Sam just irks me beyond belief. You don't get to pick and when someone brings up that you are being an a$$hole. Then you apologize for being an a$$hole, not for the fact that it was brought up. It really is hard to see why they were matched since she flat out said she needs someone to take charge in a relationship. 

Glad to see nursing student (I swear I can only remember one name per couple) opened up some to David. They seemed to be in a bit of a better spot by the end of the honeymoon. Although I have to agree with being in nursing school and taking on this adventure. Seems like added stress to me!

Tres and whatshername seem to be doing well, but I have to wonder if the couples with the strongest physical attraction are always the ones to explode like last season. 

I am dying to know who stays togethet but am trying to convince myself not to look up spoilers.


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> Sam just irks me beyond belief. You don't get to pick and when someone brings up that you are being an a$$hole. Then you apologize for being an a$$hole, not for the fact that it was brought up. It really is hard to see why they were matched since she flat out said she needs someone to take charge in a relationship.
> 
> Glad to see nursing student (I swear I can only remember one name per couple) opened up some to David. They seemed to be in a bit of a better spot by the end of the honeymoon. Although I have to agree with being in nursing school and taking on this adventure. Seems like added stress to me!
> 
> Tres and whatshername seem to be doing well, but I have to wonder if the couples with the strongest physical attraction are always the ones to explode like last season.
> 
> I am dying to know who stays togethet but am trying to convince myself not to look up spoilers.



I found spoilers. Lol. Couldn't help myself


----------



## coconutsboston

Haha I couldn't find spoilers. I'm definitely going to look again!


----------



## Graw

^SPOILERS

Unverified

An anonymous commenter on another website said things werent looking great for Tres Russell and Vanessa Nelson, either. That person said, One of the guys is a mixed man from Alpharetta who only dates white women but he was matched with a black woman (who is absolutely stunning by the way) and his b**ch a** has been complaining the whole time. Im hopeful that isnt true, because Tres (and his family) looked really smitten with Vanessa when she walked down the aisle at the end of the first episode  although the big teaser was about whether he walked away before saying I do. (He doesnt, based on honeymoon clips. And the rest of the season.)


After the shows premiere, a person commenting on another site shared a completely different story about David, saying he is known as a pathological liar and con man in the Atlanta area. The person added that David has burned at least five peopleincluding the commenterfor various amounts of money, and has had trouble with the law. Of how things worked out with Ashley, the person said, David and Ashley are already divorced. David was only on this show for the money.Again, thats just an unverified comment from an anonymous person. But another person on another website said that an unnamed contestant from the show has/had warrants out for his arrest by former employers. He has a DUI and a judgment against him for unpaid attorneys fees. Hes been terminated by nearly every employer hes ever had. He stole $2700 from his football club hes a complete sociopath. Thats bad news for the fans who hoped casting was going to be a bit more scrupulous this season than in the second season of Married At First Sight.
http://starcasm.net/archives/335998
--
Starcasm reported that a woman stating to be David's mother commented on a fan forum, saying that her son was "tricked to be on the show" and that Ashley only joined for the money.

"My son was tricked to be on the show. He was on Tinder and met this girl. When they met in person, she confessed that she was really a producer and asked him to be on the show," the woman posted. "David refused until they told him how much they would pay him. My son really wanted to be married and settle down, but I have a feeling Ashley did it for the money because she was unemployed."

The woman added that David will be paid $100,000 after the show airs, but will lose the money if they break the non-disclosure agreement.  

"I don't know how it ends because my son and his wife have to stay apart until it airs, kind of like ['The Bachelor']," she wrote. "If they break secrecy then they don't get paid and they would be out $100,000."

Before "Married at First Sight" aired, David spoke with Daily Mail and confirmed the woman's claim that he was using social media to meet a mate.  

"We live in a society now where everything is instantaneous," he said of online dating. "You can have a fantastic date and then you go home and you have six new matches."

Meanwhile, Movie News Guide reported that an anonymous person is revealing other scandalous details about David. The source said that David "is a pathological liar and a con man" who has several legal troubles. Another person reportedly claims that David, who is portrayed in the show as a software accounts executive, has not held a permanent job and joined the reality show to get some cash.

http://www.realtytoday.com/articles...al-david-tricked-show-ashley-money-davids.htm


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Graw said:


> ^SPOILERS
> 
> Unverified
> 
> An anonymous commenter on another website said things werent looking great for Tres Russell and Vanessa Nelson, either. That person said, One of the guys is a mixed man from Alpharetta who only dates white women but he was matched with a black woman (who is absolutely stunning by the way) and his b**ch a** has been complaining the whole time. Im hopeful that isnt true, because Tres (and his family) looked really smitten with Vanessa when she walked down the aisle at the end of the first episode  although the big teaser was about whether he walked away before saying I do. (He doesnt, based on honeymoon clips. And the rest of the season.)
> 
> 
> After the shows premiere, a person commenting on another site shared a completely different story about David, saying he is known as a pathological liar and con man in the Atlanta area. The person added that David has burned at least five peopleincluding the commenterfor various amounts of money, and has had trouble with the law. Of how things worked out with Ashley, the person said, David and Ashley are already divorced. David was only on this show for the money.Again, thats just an unverified comment from an anonymous person. But another person on another website said that an unnamed contestant from the show has/had warrants out for his arrest by former employers. He has a DUI and a judgment against him for unpaid attorneys fees. Hes been terminated by nearly every employer hes ever had. He stole $2700 from his football club hes a complete sociopath. Thats bad news for the fans who hoped casting was going to be a bit more scrupulous this season than in the second season of Married At First Sight.
> http://starcasm.net/archives/335998
> --
> Starcasm reported that a woman stating to be David's mother commented on a fan forum, saying that her son was "tricked to be on the show" and that Ashley only joined for the money.
> 
> "My son was tricked to be on the show. He was on Tinder and met this girl. When they met in person, she confessed that she was really a producer and asked him to be on the show," the woman posted. "David refused until they told him how much they would pay him. My son really wanted to be married and settle down, but I have a feeling Ashley did it for the money because she was unemployed."
> 
> The woman added that David will be paid $100,000 after the show airs, but will lose the money if they break the non-disclosure agreement.
> 
> "I don't know how it ends because my son and his wife have to stay apart until it airs, kind of like ['The Bachelor']," she wrote. "If they break secrecy then they don't get paid and they would be out $100,000."
> 
> Before "Married at First Sight" aired, David spoke with Daily Mail and confirmed the woman's claim that he was using social media to meet a mate.
> 
> "We live in a society now where everything is instantaneous," he said of online dating. "You can have a fantastic date and then you go home and you have six new matches."
> 
> Meanwhile, Movie News Guide reported that an anonymous person is revealing other scandalous details about David. The source said that David "is a pathological liar and a con man" who has several legal troubles. Another person reportedly claims that David, who is portrayed in the show as a software accounts executive, has not held a permanent job and joined the reality show to get some cash.
> 
> http://www.realtytoday.com/articles...al-david-tricked-show-ashley-money-davids.htm




Wow!  Given what happened last year, I thought they would be more scrupulous too in terms of background checks and matching people appropriately, and not just for ratings.

I was really torn in coming back for season 3 because I thought what the producers of the show did in Season 2 was really wrong.  If all of this is true, I can't understand how the so called experts ethically participate in the show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CanuckBagLover said:


> Wow!  Given what happened last year, I thought they would be more scrupulous too in terms of background checks and matching people appropriately, and not just for ratings.
> 
> I was really torn in coming back for season 3 because I thought what the producers of the show did in Season 2 was really wrong.  If all of this is true, I can't understand how the so called experts ethically participate in the show.



They must do minimal background checks.


----------



## buzzytoes

$100,000 sounds like an awful lot for unestablished reality TV stars. I mean maybe they get paid a little more since they are actually marrying someone, but that number sounds really high to me.


----------



## Graw

CanuckBagLover said:


> Wow!  Given what happened last year, I thought they would be more scrupulous too in terms of background checks and matching people appropriately, and not just for ratings.
> 
> I was really torn in coming back for season 3 because I thought what the producers of the show did in Season 2 was really wrong.  If all of this is true, I can't understand how the so called experts ethically participate in the show.



We hope licensed professionals are doing their due diligence, but tv producers are not bound by the same ethics.  The first episode of season 3 focused on recruitment.  Perhaps the experts were provided with deceptive intel!


----------



## Graw

buzzytoes said:


> $100,000 sounds like an awful lot for unestablished reality TV stars. I mean maybe they get paid a little more since they are actually marrying someone, but that number sounds really high to me.



It depends on the show that casts someone.  Reality tv "stars" /"participants" actually do make a substantial salary. 

--
Unverified

Dont you often wonder why in the world regularly people would allow cameras to follow them around and film their relationship? For example the 3 couples on A&Es show Married at First Sight  who in their right mind would volunteer for this and is their monetary compensation?

Answer: YES!

According to a production insider the contestants are paidand paid quite well. She says:

I will try to answer some questions however I have to watch to not give my identity away..

Single people receive $5000 an episode. Marry couples get $20,000 an episode which is a very big incentive to stay together.

Last I heard none of the women are signing the contract to continue as it is a 5 year commitment that they can film you whenever they want up to five years and you do not get paid unless you are actually in an episode.

For second year of marriage Jamie & Doug/ Courtney & Jason are getting $40,000 per episode.

So you know these season 2 women are serious if they are walking away from that $ instead of faking it.

Unfortunately all 3 women are walking away from their chosen partners. I think the people in charge of picking the men have some hell to pay. More on that to come.

http://okhereisthesituation.com/2015/06/much-married-first-sight-contestants-paid/


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Graw said:


> We hope licensed professionals are doing their due diligence, but tv producers are not bound by the same ethics.  The first episode of season 3 focused on recruitment.  Perhaps the experts were provided with deceptive intel!


That may be true but I still wonder how the experts missed on last season, Ryan's (I think that's his name) anger issues. He was emotionally and verbally abusive to Jessica and clearly had serious anger issues and I don't understand how all the screening and psychological testing  by the experts missed that.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

buzzytoes said:


> Sam just irks me beyond belief. You don't get to pick and when someone brings up that you are being an a$$hole. Then you apologize for being an a$$hole, not for the fact that it was brought up. It really is hard to see why they were matched since she flat out said she needs someone to take charge in a relationship.
> 
> Glad to see nursing student (I swear I can only remember one name per couple) opened up some to David. They seemed to be in a bit of a better spot by the end of the honeymoon. Although I have to agree with being in nursing school and taking on this adventure. Seems like added stress to me!
> 
> Tres and whatshername seem to be doing well, but I have to wonder if the couples with the strongest physical attraction are always the ones to explode like last season.
> 
> I am dying to know who stays togethet but am trying to convince myself not to look up spoilers.



I was behind and episode and just caught up.

I agree with you on Sam - she is a real nasty piece of work and needs to get over herself.  Neil may not be the man of her dreams but he doesn't deserve to be disrepected and have his manhood questioned.  Neil is passive aggressive but so far he seems to be genuinely trying to make an effort and is coming across much more reasonable and mature of the two.  It does beg the question why these 2 were matched since Sam has made it clear she wants a traditional more dominant male when it comes to partners.  

The nursing student - Ashley I think her name is - just puts me to sleep.  She is so low energy (hate to use that phrase since its become Trumpified). But honestly, she has the same flat monotone voice and expression in practically every scene.  She just gives the vibe that she really doesn't want to be there and is just going through the motions until this "marriage" is over.  Their scenes are so painfully  awkward together.  If its true that they really do get $100,000 for appearing, maybe she is doing this for the money - that would certainly help with the cost of nursing school.  David seems very charming and sincere which is disturbing given all the nasty gossip floating around on the internet. 

Tre and his wife (I forget her name too) are the only couple that seem to enjoy each other's company and for that reason are the only couple that I enjoy watching.


----------



## Graw

CanuckBagLover said:


> I was behind and episode and just caught up.
> 
> I agree with you on Sam - she is a real nasty piece of work and needs to get over herself.  Neil may not be the man of her dreams but he doesn't deserve to be disrepected and have his manhood questioned.  Neil is passive aggressive but so far he seems to be genuinely trying to make an effort and is coming across much more reasonable and mature of the two.  It does beg the question why these 2 were matched since Sam has made it clear she wants a traditional more dominant male when it comes to partners.
> 
> The nursing student - Ashley I think her name is - just puts me to sleep.  She is so low energy (hate to use that phrase since its become Trumpified). But honestly, she has the same flat monotone voice and expression in practically every scene.  She just gives the vibe that she really doesn't want to be there and is just going through the motions until this "marriage" is over.  Their scenes are so painfully  awkward together.  If its true that they really do get $100,000 for appearing, maybe she is doing this for the money - that would certainly help with the cost of nursing school.  David seems very charming and sincere which is disturbing given all the nasty gossip floating around on the internet.
> 
> Tre and his wife (I forget her name too) are the only couple that seem to enjoy each other's company and for that reason are the only couple that I enjoy watching.




I definitely prefer watching the fairytale couple as opposed to bickering and awkwardness. 

Reading this, when I saw low energy Carson and Bush immediately popped into my head [emoji23] 

Is this her behavior with David or is this who she is when the cameras are rolling? At her bachelorette party her friends had tasty men and she wouldn't let them stay in the room.  Were they even strippers or servers?  Who knows?  She seems uncultured, immature and perception-less if she believes being silent and cold is being polite. I wonder how long she was a social worker because, not to stereotype, but most social workers I know are warm, caring, have depth and take note of other people's feelings.  Is she suffering from bad editing?  Who knows?


----------



## Tropigal3

Man I'm glad I'm not the only one questioning these people and in particular Sam.  She and her family say she's up front and isn't afraid to say what she's thinking.  But she has absolutely no tact at all.  I know people who say what they thing but choose their words as not to sound mean and nasty.  If she's really a "Bank Manager", yikes!  She seems pretty immature.  And Ashley seems so *****y and cold.  I mean sure you don't know the guy, he's basically a stranger you married but still, doesn't she know how to be just a little friendly?  

I read the spoilers, don't know how accurate they are but I don't care for any of these couples at all.  I can't even imagine anyone who would stay together for the sake of money.  Ugh!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Graw said:


> I definitely prefer watching the fairytale couple as opposed to bickering and awkwardness.
> 
> Reading this, when I saw low energy Carson and Bush immediately popped into my head [emoji23]
> 
> Is this her behavior with David or is this who she is when the cameras are rolling? At her bachelorette party her friends had tasty men and she wouldn't let them stay in the room.  Were they even strippers or servers?  Who knows?  She seems uncultured, immature and perception-less if she believes being silent and cold is being polite. I wonder how long she was a social worker because, not to stereotype, but most social workers I know are warm, caring, have depth and take note of other people's feelings.  Is she suffering from bad editing?  Who knows?



I forgot about that bachelorette party. It wasn't clear if they were strippers or just servers but in any event she wasn't having any part of it.  I think she's talked about her Christian beliefs so maybe presence of these men offended her religious senses.  Personally, I wouldn't want male strippers at my bachelorette  party (so I will give her a pass on that), but some sexy servers could be innocent fun. I forgot she was a social worker - that's interesting.  Anyways, I just don't get her.


----------



## coconutsboston

Graw said:


> It depends on the show that casts someone.  Reality tv "stars" /"participants" actually do make a substantial salary.
> 
> --
> Unverified
> 
> Dont you often wonder why in the world regularly people would allow cameras to follow them around and film their relationship? For example the 3 couples on A&Es show Married at First Sight  who in their right mind would volunteer for this and is their monetary compensation?
> 
> Answer: YES!
> 
> According to a production insider the contestants are paidand paid quite well. She says:
> 
> I will try to answer some questions however I have to watch to not give my identity away..
> 
> Single people receive $5000 an episode. Marry couples get $20,000 an episode which is a very big incentive to stay together.
> 
> Last I heard none of the women are signing the contract to continue as it is a 5 year commitment that they can film you whenever they want up to five years and you do not get paid unless you are actually in an episode.
> 
> For second year of marriage Jamie & Doug/ Courtney & Jason are getting $40,000 per episode.
> 
> So you know these season 2 women are serious if they are walking away from that $ instead of faking it.
> 
> Unfortunately all 3 women are walking away from their chosen partners. I think the people in charge of picking the men have some hell to pay. More on that to come.
> 
> http://okhereisthesituation.com/2015/06/much-married-first-sight-contestants-paid/


Very interesting! Thank you for the spoilers as well.  Those confirm that the couples are also not in Atlanta-proper.  The show could have been fodder for the local gossip rags but very few people have even heard of the show.


----------



## coconutsboston

CanuckBagLover said:


> That may be true but I still wonder how the experts missed on last season, Ryan's (I think that's his name) anger issues. He was emotionally and verbally abusive to Jessica and clearly had serious anger issues and I don't understand how all the screening and psychological testing  by the experts missed that.


Maybe not a lot of men were rushing to the casting and they found him on Tinder as well?  For them to have grossly missed his huge anger problem says to me that they only spent an 30 minutes to an hour casting him.


----------



## coconutsboston

CanuckBagLover said:


> I was behind and episode and just caught up.
> 
> I agree with you on Sam - she is a real nasty piece of work and needs to get over herself.  Neil may not be the man of her dreams but he doesn't deserve to be disrepected and have his manhood questioned.  Neil is passive aggressive but so far he seems to be genuinely trying to make an effort and is coming across much more reasonable and mature of the two.  It does beg the question why these 2 were matched since Sam has made it clear she wants a traditional more dominant male when it comes to partners.
> 
> The nursing student - Ashley I think her name is - just puts me to sleep.  She is so low energy (hate to use that phrase since its become Trumpified). But honestly, she has the same flat monotone voice and expression in practically every scene.  She just gives the vibe that she really doesn't want to be there and is just going through the motions until this "marriage" is over.  Their scenes are so painfully  awkward together.  If its true that they really do get $100,000 for appearing, maybe she is doing this for the money - that would certainly help with the cost of nursing school.  *David seems very charming and sincere which is disturbing given all the nasty gossip floating around on the internet. *
> 
> Tre and his wife (I forget her name too) are the only couple that seem to enjoy each other's company and for that reason are the only couple that I enjoy watching.



That's exactly what I think about David but during his talking heads, I always do a head tilt because I've always thought there was something "off" in his eyes.  I watch and think to myself that he is hiding something.


----------



## coconutsboston

Graw said:


> I definitely prefer watching the fairytale couple as opposed to bickering and awkwardness.
> 
> Reading this, when I saw low energy Carson and Bush immediately popped into my head [emoji23]
> 
> Is this her behavior with David or is this who she is when the cameras are rolling? At her bachelorette party her friends had tasty men and she wouldn't let them stay in the room.  Were they even strippers or servers?  Who knows?  She seems uncultured, immature and perception-less if she believes being silent and cold is being polite. I wonder how long she was a social worker because, not to stereotype, but most social workers I know are warm, caring, have depth and take note of other people's feelings.  Is she suffering from bad editing?  Who knows?



All.Of.This.  She seems devoid of any concept of social morays.  On one hand it could be editing and production trickery re: the bachelorette party, but on the other hand let's assume it isn't.  If that's taken out of the equation then why would her friends even do something like that for her if they know and have known she's a total stick in the mud?  I have a feeling the producers aren't having to do much to make her come off as callous.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

coconutsboston said:


> All.Of.This.  She seems devoid of any concept of social morays.  On one hand it could be editing and production trickery re: the bachelorette party, but on the other hand let's assume it isn't.  If that's taken out of the equation then why would her friends even do something like that for her if they know and have known she's a total stick in the mud?  I have a feeling the producers aren't having to do much to make her come off as callous.



I was thinking more about the Bachelorette party and thinking the same thing that it is surprising that her friends would throw a party involving male strippers/servers that she would find objectionable. So I do kind of wonder if that was a set up by producers and they asked her friends to go along with it (some friends).  But I agree, the producers don't have to do much to make her look bad.

And as for your previous post about David, isn't always said that con men are the best at being likeable and sympathetic (at least on the surface?).


----------



## coconutsboston

CanuckBagLover said:


> I was thinking more about the Bachelorette party and thinking the same thing that it is surprising that her friends would throw a party involving male strippers/servers that she would find objectionable. So I do kind of wonder if that was a set up by producers and they asked her friends to go along with it (some friends).  But I agree, the producers don't have to do much to make her look bad.
> 
> And as for your previous post about David, isn't always said that con men are the best at being likeable and sympathetic (at least on the surface?).


Yep, Ted Bundy was likable and considered attractive.  It will really be interesting to see how everything pans out with David if everything is true.


----------



## Graw

coconutsboston said:


> All.Of.This.  She seems devoid of any concept of social morays.  On one hand it could be editing and production trickery re: the bachelorette party, but on the other hand let's assume it isn't.  If that's taken out of the equation then why would her friends even do something like that for her if they know and have known she's a total stick in the mud?  I have a feeling the producers aren't having to do much to make her come off as callous.







CanuckBagLover said:


> I was thinking more about the Bachelorette party and thinking the same thing that it is surprising that her friends would throw a party involving male strippers/servers that she would find objectionable. So I do kind of wonder if that was a set up by producers and they asked her friends to go along with it (some friends).  But I agree, the producers don't have to do much to make her look bad.
> 
> And as for your previous post about David, isn't always said that con men are the best at being likeable and sympathetic (at least on the surface?).





Yes and yes!  I was thinking the same thing with the sexy men.  If her friends planned her bachelorette party why would they have them there?  They know her.  Unless, it was the producers after all!  Who knows!  I can't wait until the truth is revealed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think Sam is a druggie or alcoholic...


----------



## coconutsboston

^^Sam definitely doesn't have all the lights on in the attic for one reason or another!


----------



## buzzytoes

So I don't ever watch The First Year version but there's nothing on so I am watching it now. Why is the guy on there that is not married? It is an episode where he is house hunting with a girl that moved to NY from TX but he said they aren't married?? Why is he still on the show?


----------



## coconutsboston

buzzytoes said:


> So I don't ever watch The First Year version but there's nothing on so I am watching it now. Why is the guy on there that is not married? It is an episode where he is house hunting with a girl that moved to NY from TX but he said they aren't married?? Why is he still on the show?




I have no idea. I wondered this too. He's a friend of Courtney & Jason.


----------



## buzzytoes

coconutsboston said:


> I have no idea. I wondered this too. He's a friend of Courtney & Jason.



So he wasn't even part of an original Married At First Sight couple? That is so dumb!


----------



## coconutsboston

buzzytoes said:


> So he wasn't even part of an original Married At First Sight couple? That is so dumb!


Nope, the guy just went on that renew the vows vacation with them to Vegas if I'm understanding this correctly, met the girl there and next thing you know he/they had a place on the show.  It doesn't fit in with the show at all, so perhaps the producers are going to spin it that they met because of the show?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

So just finished catching up on the latest episode.  With respect to Sam, definitely agree with you DC Cutie and CoconutsBoston - something is not right with her.  I kept thinking the entire episode "she's nuts!" 

Found it interesting that Ashely finally showed some spark of life when she saw the beautiful house that David was prepared to rent for them.  But this also made me suspect David.  He had a modest apartment but all of sudden he can afford to more than double his rent?  I think he is doing this to impress Ashley and try to win her over but also can't help but wonder if he is in over his head financially (especially with all the internet rumors about him being a conman.)  Despite the house, Ashley still looks likes she's mentally counting the minutes in her head as to when this 6 weeks will be over and she can collect her paycheck and run from the guy.  The house makes it just a little more tolerable for her in the interim.

Tre and his wife (I don't know why I can never remember her name) seem to be doing well and so far seem to be fairly reasonable people with genuine affection for each other. I hope they make it, though I can see conflict with her being too serious and he being a  too "live for the moment" kind of guy.  Her dog is cute.


----------



## Tropigal3

CanuckBagLover said:


> Found it interesting that Ashely finally showed some spark of life when she saw the beautiful house that David was prepared to rent for them.  But this also made me suspect David.  He had a modest apartment but all of sudden he can afford to more than double his rent?  I think he is doing this to impress Ashley and try to win her over but also can't help but wonder if he is in over his head financially (especially with all the internet rumors about him being a conman.)  Despite the house, Ashley still looks likes she's mentally counting the minutes in her head as to when this 6 weeks will be over and she can collect her paycheck and run from the guy.  The house makes it just a little more tolerable for her in the interim.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I'll have to do a catch up on that episode.
> 
> Sometimes people get a modest place even though they could afford more because they don't need it OR they'd prefer to use their money on other things.  I'm sure David is trying to get Ashley to warm up to him a bit.  In any case, I certainly hope the rumors are not true.  But if last season is any indication of how the "experts" selects individuals then it's sad and scary!


----------



## coconutsboston

They're casting for the next season! Any takers?  

All joking aside, I can't believe they're continuing this charade for another season.


----------



## lovely

I'll still watch next season even though it's a total train wreck haha. I just can't turn away from it...


----------



## coconutsboston

Oh let's face it, I probably will too.  I like trash TV/background noise after a long day at work.


----------



## buzzytoes

coconutsboston said:


> They're casting for the next season! Any takers?
> 
> All joking aside, I can't believe they're continuing this charade for another season.



The sad thing is I would totally do it (provided I were younger and single) if they hadn't been casting people with criminal backgrounds the last two seasons! I mean thereotically, this could be better than any match you may ever make on your own.


----------



## Graw

coconutsboston said:


> They're casting for the next season! Any takers?
> 
> All joking aside, I can't believe they're continuing this charade for another season.





buzzytoes said:


> The sad thing is I would totally do it (provided I were younger and single) if they hadn't been casting people with criminal backgrounds the last two seasons! I mean thereotically, this could be better than any match you may ever make on your own.


  You should!  Even if you are 75, there is someone out there for you! 

I don't know about this show, but I'd encourage my friends and family if they went on married by mom and dad.  Someone actually meets the guy obtains his name and cane perform a background check.


----------



## buzzytoes

Graw said:


> You should!  Even if you are 75, there is someone out there for you!
> 
> I don't know about this show, but I'd encourage my friends and family if they went on married by mom and dad.  Someone actually meets the guy obtains his name and cane perform a background check.



And as a parent, they are probably doing a better background check than someone who has no interest in whether your marriage survives or fails!


----------



## Graw

buzzytoes said:


> And as a parent, they are probably doing a better background check than someone who has no interest in whether your marriage survives or fails!




Exactly!  The premise of married at first sight doesn't feel right, they have the same show in Europe ... Are 75% of the couples still together? 

I'd much rather see a couple matched, date for 3 months which is still absurd, then decide if they are going to marry one another.  I think the ratings would be even higher as well as the couple "satisfaction."  Why should someone who divorces feel like a failure after an ill fitting match?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm just glad all these folks are single with no kids!  can't even imagine doing something like this if you have a child.


----------



## coconutsboston

^^Good lord that would be a doozie!


----------



## buzzytoes

Do you think FYI pays for their temporary housing? I can't imagine they actually move permanently out of their old places, but I also can't imagine who would be able to pay for rent/mortgage on two places at once? I can't figure out if FYI pays or if they get an advance on their payment for the show and use that money.


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> Do you think FYI pays for their temporary housing? I can't imagine they actually move permanently out of their old places, but I also can't imagine who would be able to pay for rent/mortgage on two places at once? I can't figure out if FYI pays or if they get an advance on their payment for the show and use that money.



I read on another forum that they get an allowance by FYI for the housing


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I read on another forum that they get an allowance by FYI for the housing



I haven't seen the latest episode, but based on previous seasons, wonder why some get nice apartments and some are crap.


----------



## coconutsboston

buzzytoes said:


> Do you think FYI pays for their temporary housing? I can't imagine they actually move permanently out of their old places, but I also can't imagine who would be able to pay for rent/mortgage on two places at once? I can't figure out if FYI pays or if they get an advance on their payment for the show and use that money.




FYI pays for housing - they were scouting for it before this last season started filming. If I'm not mistaken it was before it was even casted.


----------



## Tropigal3

coconutsboston said:


> FYI pays for housing - they were scouting for it before this last season started filming. If I'm not mistaken it was before it was even casted.



HmmmI wonder why Monet and what's his name moved into HER apartment.  I think it's a good idea for these couples to start fresh in a new place instead of "his" or "hers"  

Oh, and regarding the post that suggest the couples NOT get married but date for a few months instead.  That wouldn't be a dramatic.  Plus there's a different feel to having a piece of paper which makes it legal and binding between two strangers.  Having them date is too easy and some might not take it as seriously.  I like the premise of the show but they really need to do a MUCH better job of keeping all parties safe.


----------



## kcf68

They must get housing stipend from FYI because last season because 2 of the guys did not live in the houses provided for them and only showed up for camera scenes! They stayed at their own house!


----------



## buzzytoes

I totally don't understand why Sam and Neil are matched. At Sam's very base she wants someone who is dominant and that is not even close to what Neil is. He is self professed passive, and even the experts have said he is passive! Someone can be calm natured and still be dominant but that is not what Neil is. On the flip side, I find it completely annoying that she gets mad at him because his personality is not enough for her. She needs to get over herself.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sassys said:


> I haven't seen the latest episode, but based on previous seasons, wonder why some get nice apartments and some are crap.



they probably get a stipend towards housing and if they exceed that they have to pick up the difference. so some will fork over more for a better place and some won't. my guess.


----------



## Sassys

Tropigal3 said:


> HmmmI wonder why Monet and what's his name moved into HER apartment.  I think it's a good idea for these couples to start fresh in a new place instead of "his" or "hers"
> 
> Oh, and regarding the post that suggest the couples NOT get married but date for a few months instead.  That wouldn't be a dramatic.  Plus there's a different feel to having a piece of paper which makes it legal and binding between two strangers.  Having them date is too easy and some might not take it as seriously.  I like the premise of the show but they really need to do a MUCH better job of keeping all parties safe.



Monet would have been a damn fool to give up a 2 bedroom in Harlem (I recall she said her rent was dirt cheap).She was smart not to give up her apartment. Also, the production company may not have had the resources for the first season, like they do now.


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm just glad all these folks are single with no kids!  can't even imagine doing something like this if you have a child.




Oh, don't give them any ideas!  There will be a show for single parents getting married at first sight!


----------



## coconutsboston

Tropigal3 said:


> HmmmI wonder why Monet and what's his name moved into HER apartment.  I think it's a good idea for these couples to start fresh in a new place instead of "his" or "hers"
> 
> Oh, and regarding the post that suggest the couples NOT get married but date for a few months instead.  That wouldn't be a dramatic.  Plus there's a different feel to having a piece of paper which makes it legal and binding between two strangers.  Having them date is too easy and some might not take it as seriously.  I like the premise of the show but they really need to do a MUCH better job of keeping all parties safe.


Come to think of it, in Season 1 didn't they all move into one or the other's apartment instead of getting a new one?  I could be totally wrong, I only watched the first and last episode of it.  

I probably should have said they are definitely paying for housing for this season. I can't honestly speak to the other seasons.


----------



## Sassys

coconutsboston said:


> Come to think of it, in Season 1 didn't they all move into one or the other's apartment instead of getting a new one?  I could be totally wrong, I only watched the first and last episode of it.
> 
> I probably should have said they are definitely paying for housing for this season. I can't honestly speak to the other seasons.



In season one monet, Vaughn, Jamie and Doug kept their apartments. Vaughn moved in with Monet, Jamie and Doug got a new place but both kept their places. Courtney and Jason got a new place.


----------



## tweegy

Lol anyone watched the last epi?  

I think Sam wanted to move in her place to give her control. She behaved so ridiculously.


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> Lol anyone watched the last epi?
> 
> I think Sam wanted to move in her place to give her control. She behaved so ridiculously.



Missed the last two episodes. Caught 5min of the last epi. Why did they move into her place and not his place (he has no roommates)?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

tweegy said:


> Lol anyone watched the last epi?
> 
> I think Sam wanted to move in her place to give her control. She behaved so ridiculously.




You called it.  I wish Neil would put his foot down and not let her walk all over him.


----------



## buzzytoes

Sassys said:


> Missed the last two episodes. Caught 5min of the last epi. Why did they move into her place and not his place (he has no roommates)?



I think basically because he didn't care. I haven't seen last night's but at the end of last week's episode they decided where to go. She mentioned her house and he agreed.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Missed the last two episodes. Caught 5min of the last epi. Why did they move into her place and not his place (he has no roommates)?




They moved out of their place cause it was creepy or something and moved to hers at first for convenience to her I think. But she flipped the switch. They're living with her pets and roommate. The guy doesn't have a key, he has to coordinate with her and the roommate to get in or out. I mean, how hard to give him a key... And she flipped out on him and kicked him out for some comment. 

She cray.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She doesn't want to be married to him and is just playing this out. She was just looking for an excuse to go off on him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sam is one weird chick...  and I think she's sleeping with her roommate


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Sam is one weird chick...  and I think she's sleeping with her roommate




Aye! When she said her roommate is her sanctuary or whatever I was like [emoji102]?!


----------



## coconutsboston

Sam has some mental issues she needs to see someone about.  I stumbled upon her Twitter several weeks ago and it is a whine-fest about how the show is making her out to be a villain, she's not a bad person, it's not all her fault... Hun, you signed up to do a reality TV show. End of discussion.


----------



## buzzytoes

I hope Neil decides to get divorced cuz Sam is just a *****. She just basically uses every excuse she can to treat him like crap. I wish he would call her out on her behavior more often.


----------



## DC-Cutie

coconutsboston said:


> Sam has some mental issues she needs to see someone about.  I stumbled upon her Twitter several weeks ago and it is a whine-fest about how the show is making her out to be a villain, she's not a bad person, it's not all her fault... Hun, you signed up to do a reality TV show. End of discussion.



there is something not quite right with her.  When she stormed off for the joke (truth in jest) that Neil made, I was like 'wtf just happened?'.  Because like he said, she can say things to him, but he can't say things to her.



buzzytoes said:


> I hope Neil decides to get divorced cuz Sam is just a *****. She just basically uses every excuse she can to treat him like crap. I wish he would call her out on her behavior more often.



I hope so too.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

buzzytoes said:


> I hope Neil decides to get divorced cuz Sam is just a *****. She just basically uses every excuse she can to treat him like crap. I wish he would call her out on her behavior more often.




I do think Neil is passive aggressive - I don't think he was joking when he called her fake - I think he was getting irritated with her and throwing her own words back at her.

However, I find it ironic that in an earlier episode she said she wanted her partner  to be dominant and "put in her in place" from time to time, yet she can diss Neil all the  time, but the minute he says something to her she has a hissy fit and  kicks him out. 

What bugs me though is some how Sam always turns it around and makes it Neil's fault. And I think the so called "counsellors" need to call her behaviour out and I don't think they have.  

Ashley and what's his name are another pair.  Something is not right with Ashley either. I can understand that she is not physically attracted to her match but she said in prior relationships it normally takes her a couple of months before she is comfortable getting physically intimate.  I thought was an unusually long time.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CanuckBagLover said:


> I do think Neil is passive aggressive - I don't think he was joking when he called her fake - I think he was getting irritated with her and throwing her own words back at her.
> 
> However, I find it ironic that in an earlier episode she said she wanted her partner  to be dominant and "put in her in place" from time to time, yet she can diss Neil all the  time, but the minute he says something to her she has a hissy fit and  kicks him out.
> 
> What bugs me though is some how Sam always turns it around and makes it Neil's fault. And I think the so called "counsellors" need to call her behaviour out and I don't think they have.
> 
> Ashley and what's his name are another pair.  Something is not right with Ashley either. I can understand that she is not physically attracted to her match but she said in prior relationships it normally takes her a couple of months before she is comfortable getting physically intimate.  I thought was an unusually long time.



This may be a reach in my thinking and trying to figure Ashley out, but I wonder if Ashley has been sexually assaulted in a relationship or sometime in her life.  She seems very very cautious when it comes to getting close to, physically or otherwise with her mates.

She acts like he has the plague or something.

Neil may be passive aggressive, I can handle that over bi-polar behavior of Sam


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> This may be a reach in my thinking and trying to figure Ashley out, but I wonder if Ashley has been sexually assaulted in a relationship or sometime in her life.  She seems very very cautious when it comes to getting close to, physically or otherwise with her mates.
> 
> She acts like he has the plague or something.
> 
> Neil may be passive aggressive, I can handle that over bi-polar behavior of Sam


Interesting theory about Ashley. As for Neil, definitely! Sam is not working with full playing deck.


----------



## Crystalina

DC-Cutie said:


> This may be a reach in my thinking and trying to figure Ashley out, but I wonder if Ashley has been sexually assaulted in a relationship or sometime in her life.  She seems very very cautious when it comes to getting close to, physically or otherwise with her mates.
> 
> 
> 
> She acts like he has the plague or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Neil may be passive aggressive, I can handle that over bi-polar behavior of Sam




I think you are on to something about Ashley!!!


----------



## wifeyb

How awkward was reading the fishbowl questions with Ashley and David?!!! And same who is so outgoing couldn't break out of her shell to answer either


----------



## Tropigal3

Gosh, I just don't understand why they pick some of these people!  Ashley is a cold fish.  I mean she can't even allow him to kiss her check without looking like she want's to say "yuck".  And Sam?  Geez, what a piece of work.  For a "bank manager" she sure seems pretty darned immature.  I really feel sorry for the two men who married these two.


----------



## Sassys

Ashley is clearly there for a check and can't even fake it. Damn, at least try to pretend for the camera. Sam is a nut job and Neil should just bounce. How you going to tell the man he can't have keys??? How hard is it to go to get keys copied? Couldn't be me...


----------



## Sassys

Married at First Sight star is devastated after the wife who labeled him 'unattractive' says she can't name ONE thing she likes about him - after a whole month of marriage
Ashley Doherty, 30, and her husband David Norton, 29, struggled with intimacy exercises on Tuesday's episode of the FYI reality series
David was frustrated that he had to find out from the show's psychologist that Ashley finds him 'unattractive' and accused her of not giving '100%' 
Meanwhile, Samantha Role, 30, hurt her husband Neil Bowlus, 31, when she goofed off during a marriage-building exercise 
Sam admitted she was only comfortable touching her husband as a friend 
Vanessa Nelson, 26, accidentally told her 27-year-old husband Tres Russell's grandmother that she doesn't think their relationship will last


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...turn-insists-perfect-match.html#ixzz3yTEsz19f


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Ashley is clearly there for a check and can't even fake it. Damn, at least try to pretend for the camera. Sam is a nut job and Neil should just bounce. How you going to tell the man he can't have keys??? How hard is it to go to get keys copied? Couldn't be me...



Ashley is trying to get those nursing school bills paid!!!  she's not slick 



Sassys said:


> Married at First Sight star is devastated after the wife who labeled him 'unattractive' says she can't name ONE thing she likes about him - after a whole month of marriage
> Ashley Doherty, 30, and her husband David Norton, 29, struggled with intimacy exercises on Tuesday's episode of the FYI reality series
> David was frustrated that he had to find out from the show's psychologist that Ashley finds him 'unattractive' and accused her of not giving '100%'
> Meanwhile, Samantha Role, 30, hurt her husband Neil Bowlus, 31, when she goofed off during a marriage-building exercise
> Sam admitted she was only comfortable touching her husband as a friend
> Vanessa Nelson, 26, accidentally told her 27-year-old husband Tres Russell's grandmother that she doesn't think their relationship will last
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...turn-insists-perfect-match.html#ixzz3yTEsz19f



I think Tre and Vanessa could work IF she would stop forcing him to be a husband.  I know she's married, therefore he is her husband, but she needs to give it time.  Stop forcing a situation

I have ZERO hope for the other couples. none whatsoever!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Ashley is trying to get those nursing school bills paid!!!  she's not slick
> 
> 
> 
> I think Tre and Vanessa could work IF she would stop forcing him to be a husband.  I know she's married, therefore he is her husband, but she needs to give it time.  Stop forcing a situation
> 
> I have ZERO hope for the other couples. none whatsoever!



Agree with all of this. Vanessa needs to lighten up a bit. A man going to have drinks with his Dad and uncle is not that damn serious. So he got drunk; not that serious. Ashley definitely wants the money for school. Even her damn dog, is NOT having it lol

I still can't get over Sam telling Neil he can't have a set of keys.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still can't get over that sad looking Matzo ball soup she called dinner...


----------



## ophousewife

DC-Cutie said:


> I still can't get over that sad looking Matzo ball soup she called dinner...


Lol. Apparently adding water and stirring something together is cooking a meal. I don't make much from scratch but if I was told to make a meal I'd put some effort in.


----------



## kcf68

Yes I noticed the Boxes for the  Matzo balls and Latkes!  Is it not easy to make from scratch?   I have made potato latkes from scratch!

I just think that Trey and Vanessa are a lovely couple and it is so nice to see this couple set such a good example versus the other crazy couples!


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Ashley is trying to get those nursing school bills paid!!!  she's not slick
> 
> 
> 
> I think Tre and Vanessa could work IF she would stop forcing him to be a husband.  I know she's married, therefore he is her husband, but she needs to give it time.  Stop forcing a situation
> 
> I have ZERO hope for the other couples. none whatsoever!



I agree,

The other couples are just mess.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> This may be a reach in my thinking and trying to figure Ashley out, but I wonder if Ashley has been sexually assaulted in a relationship or sometime in her life.  She seems very very cautious when it comes to getting close to, physically or otherwise with her mates.
> 
> She acts like he has the plague or something.
> 
> Neil may be passive aggressive, I can handle that over bi-polar behavior of Sam



I'm now catching this week's epi. I don't think so. She LIT up when he sprung for a nice place so she knows how to wake up when she wants to. 

She just thought she was gonna get a hottie. I personally think the guy is cool and nice and he is tryin poor kid. But she's like a damn bag of narcoleptic wet sand.


Sam and Neil are a next mess. Sam is just -.....there's something wrong with that girl...


----------



## DC-Cutie

she is making David seem like he's Quasimodo 2.0...  I mean let's be real, she's not what anyone would call a 10 herself


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> she is making David seem like he's Quasimodo 2.0...  I mean let's be real, she's not what anyone would call a 10 herself




This is what I've been saying. Honestly, the dude isn't bad looking and like I said he seems cool.

I would LOVE to see the hotties she's racking in to have that attitude, cause she has as much personality as a sheet of white paper...


----------



## kcf68

tweegy said:


> This is what I've been saying. Honestly, the dude isn't bad looking and like I said he seems cool.
> 
> I would LOVE to see the hotties she's racking in to have that attitude, cause she has as much personality as a sheet of white paper...


 Sheet of white paper!


----------



## wifeyb

perfect comparison for Ashley! I had high hopes for them, but the fact she couldn't even name 3 qualities for David that she liked....his passion for the relationship, him supporting her so she can focus on school....I mean I could go on for this poor guy!! she's totally just riding this out until the 6 weeks ends. I hope she watches this later and sees what a ***** she is. clearly the guidos she was dating that were so attractive to her weren't working out for a reason but it's still not clicking for her....

Sam and Neil, ugh she pisses me off. I'm still confused when the matchmaker came to see them they just talked about her religion...what about why they aren't living together?! why is that ok? she wanted to have control of the living situation so she could kick him out when she was having a manic day. she couldn't even stare at him for ONE minute without falling back into her 9 year old self making funny faces. get a clue the man actually likes you and you've. it run him off from any tricks yet.


----------



## buzzytoes

Sam confuses me  - she treats Neil like crap but apparently off camera she is giving him crap about his ex girlfriend being at the wedding? I caught their "diary entries" after a rerun and that's what they were talking about. I think she is just in it for the paycheck as well. Clearly she has no desire to do any serious work, but Neil is not helping the situation by not speaking up for himself either. 

I just can't even with Ashley. David gives her three things that aren't even physical attributes, which I though completely kept the pressure off her, and she can't even come up with ONE thing, let alone three! So lame.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Just saw the last episode.

Tre and Vanessa are nice together. I do question the wisdom of the "experts" (and I use that term loosely) in pairing two people together who have abandonment issues - seems its more likely to drive them apart then bring them together.  I thought the party scene where Tre introduces his friend who is a girl but not his "girl friend" awkward - seemed like a producer set up to throw some drama in this couple (why can't we have one couple that seems happy and is enjoyable to watch?).  I have to agree with Vanessa on this though - I too am very skeptical about men and women being able to have strictly platonic friendships and I can understand how she felt threatened. That being said, she was immature walking out on Tre after their argument. She is also very passive aggressive which bugs me - I hate when she gets these moods where she just sulks and won't talk.  

Sam is just nuts. It was very disrepectful how she kept goofing around while she and Neil were doing their intimacy exercises but honestly I don't understand why Neil didn't say something right then and there that it bugged him?  He needs to stand up for himself.

Ashley is another nut job.  She can't come up with 3 nice things to say about David? She didn't want to have a party because it was too overwhelming and then was upset because she felt alone and abandoned by him?  I can't believe this woman is a social worker and is studying to be a nurse - both jobs are people jobs!  And she looked seriously scary psycho when she confronted David about going out for drinks with another woman at the end.


----------



## Tropigal3

CanuckBagLover said:


> Ashley is another nut job.  She can't come up with 3 nice things to say about David? She didn't want to have a party because it was too overwhelming and then was upset because she felt alone and abandoned by him?  I can't believe this woman is a social worker and is studying to be a nurse - both jobs are people jobs!  And she looked seriously scary psycho when she confronted David about going out for drinks with another woman at the end.



Yes, seems strange that she is so uncomfortable ALL THE TIME with David.  And the way she was telling him that she felt like a guest, well that's HER fault.  Good grief she can't even be a good hostess and be comfortable in her own home?  This is a losing battle for David and won't' last.


----------



## wifeyb

ok so....Sam and Neil....I felt the picnic he talked to her roommate more than her did her the whole time! but I'm glad to see the acrobat thing bring them together..

tre and venessa: I think tre was being silly when he mentioned "that's a strong word" and she took it seriously because Jenna was there, then the next morning when she wanted to talk, he's asking her what he's not doing so he can work in and and she's facing the other way the whole time!! the next day it was him doing all the talking again when it was her who ran off to think about things! 

Ashley and David: train wreck. kinda odd ALL of her friends just didn't show up? I know this girl isn't putting her all into the marriage, she doesn't even want to bring her friends around him because she doesn't plan on them needing to know him for the long run. then she finds something, the party to have something in him saying she felt alone and not married....PLEASE he's trying to make you feel in this marriage daily and the one time he sees his friends in a month and isn't cauddling you, you're mad?? now she's got motive so she doesn't look bad when she "doesn't want to put in effort" but wait. now he wants to have drinks with a girl? busted....how do we know she wasn't having drinks with a guy the night he waited hours for her and had dinner ready....I dunno she's horrid and a waste of air time


----------



## JLJRN

I think Neil and Sams roommate would make a better couple.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I low key kinda hope David did ask s girl out for drinks....  I mean she doesn't give him the time a day


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> I low key kinda hope David did ask s girl out for drinks....  I mean she doesn't give him the time a day


I know what you mean - I hate to blame "women" for men's infidelity or wandering,  but honestly Ashley's given the guy nothing to work with - not even a crumb.  He's not perfect, but he is not a troll that she makes him out to be and at least on camera he seems to be making a genuine effort to connect with her (setting aside all the rumors about him being a con artist for the time being).


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> I low key kinda hope David did ask s girl out for drinks....  I mean she doesn't give him the time a day


I hope he did too. And I don't blame him if he did.


----------



## coconutsboston

The look on Neil's face when Sam said she thought they were matched because they were BOTH nice people!   It sucks that even at the BBQ Neil couldn't get away from hanging out with Sammy, or Sam telling him to be honest.  It's also sad that he has to finish every sentence with "kidding" so Sam doesn't fly off her broom again.  

Vanessa was making it super awkward for that poor Jenna girl.  Saying she didn't feel any vibe with her, her body language was screaming "you need to leave".  

Ashley's favorite word must be "like". I wouldn't mind if they'd just get rid of her and show her dog for all of her segments.


----------



## tweegy

Caught the last epi. I believe Sam is mentally imbalanced, there is just sumtin off with this chick.

&#128580; Ashley.... [emoji19]


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> Caught the last epi. I believe Sam is mentally imbalanced, there is just sumtin off with this chick.
> 
> &#128580; Ashley.... [emoji19]



Sam escaped the mental ward


----------



## DC-Cutie

And Ashley was also in the mental ward. She's telling David to ask her about herself. Uh, that's what he's been trying to do and she just shuts down, doesn't open up and is just cold.


----------



## Crystalina

Team David!!!


----------



## kcf68

Sheet of White paper makes me mad !  David needs a real person that likes him!  How many women would want a nice guy like him!  Sorry he has friends that support him and none of her friends bothered to come!


----------



## berta

I am watching that last episode with David trying to give her time and Ashley carrying on about how he lied, he is treating her poorly, that she talked to the girl and blah blah blah... Seriously she is in it to pay for her schooling and free rent.  She is looking under rocks that don't exist so she can have her way, as if she wrote the book on lame excuses no one can see through.  Can we say shallow?  

The experts should really have a conversation with some of their ex's as to why they are still single.


----------



## Tropigal3

DC-Cutie said:


> And Ashley was also in the mental ward. She's telling David to ask her about herself. Uh, that's what he's been trying to do and she just shuts down, doesn't open up and is just cold.



Right?!  I just don't get Ashley, she needs some serious help.  At least Sam is trying to have fun.  Ashley continually looks like she hates life.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

berta said:


> I am watching that last episode with David trying to give her time and Ashley carrying on about how he lied, he is treating her poorly, that she talked to the girl and blah blah blah... Seriously she is in it to pay for her schooling and free rent.  She is looking under rocks that don't exist so she can have her way, as if she wrote the book on lame excuses no one can see through.  Can we say shallow?
> 
> The experts should really have a conversation with some of their ex's as to why they are still single.




Ashley always looks to me like she is mentally counting down the minutes till this show and "trial marriage" is over and she collect her pay check.


----------



## buzzytoes

Ashley seems more into David's friends than she is into him.


----------



## Pinkalicious

buzzytoes said:


> Ashley seems more into David's friends than she is into him.




I agree. That's the most life I've seen out of her.

Her grilling David about the texts rubbed me the wrong way. She never shows that she's into him so her reaction seems unwarranted.


----------



## coconutsboston

CanuckBagLover said:


> Ashley always looks to me like she is mentally counting down the minutes till this show and "trial marriage" is over and she collect her pay check.




Because she is. 


She strikes me as someone whose hobby in her alone time is biting the heads off bats.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

coconutsboston said:


> Because she is.
> 
> 
> She strikes me as someone whose hobby in her alone time is biting the heads off bats.


Yeah  - she and  Sam could make excellent roomies.


----------



## coconutsboston

The entire bit about Ashley freaking out that David supposedly asked the girl out for drinks is laughable.  Ashley just wanted a reason to flip out and unleash the fury because she didn't get the spouse she thought she deserved.  

I'd rather have some student loans to pay off than allow half the free world to see my truly awful personality.  This "experiment" is a great way for Ashley to NEVER get married again after this.


----------



## tweegy

Ashley needs to get over herself #teamwhatshisface ...oh yeh-  David..


----------



## Sassys

I noticed Ashley almost always has her purse right by her side. Who carries their purse inside the house and keeps it on their nightstand. Tells me she doesn't really stay at that house.


----------



## berta

I did notice her packing that purple bag everywhere she went.  On the counter, in the bedroom, when she was snarky on the back porch.


----------



## Crystalina

Ashley is a very strange person who probably should not have gotten married.

Poor David!


----------



## Graw

It seems as if something awful happen to her.  I can not beleive it is her lack of attraction to David.  If she wanted to stop the experiment, she could and probably should at this point.  I hope David doesn't change as a result.  We might see him next season with a new wife and he is withdrawn.


----------



## ophousewife

I noticed the purse thing too.  I wondered why she constantly had to tote it around all over the house.  I thought maybe she just doesn't trust David. But then again what does she have in there that's so important?


----------



## tweegy

ophousewife said:


> I noticed the purse thing too.  I wondered why she constantly had to tote it around all over the house.  I thought maybe she just doesn't trust David. But then again what does she have in there that's so important?




Her personality?


----------



## coconutsboston

tweegy said:


> Her personality?




HAAAAAHAHAHHAHHAHAHA!!! Yes! Her "purse-onality"! [emoji16]


----------



## tweegy

coconutsboston said:


> HAAAAAHAHAHHAHHAHAHA!!! Yes! Her "purse-onality"! [emoji16]




Ba-dum-pum-ching!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Hahaha! I thought I was the only one that noticed she carries that coach bag everywhere, like a pet. What a weirdo.


----------



## coconutsboston

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Hahaha! I thought I was the only one that noticed she carries that coach bag everywhere, like a pet. What a weirdo.


So did I, until berta posted the pictures!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Hahaha! I thought I was the only one that noticed she carries that coach bag everywhere, like a pet. What a weirdo.



I always think people that carry their purses so tightly guarded, even in their own homes, must have drugs in it


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> I always think people that carry their purses so tightly guarded, even in their own homes, must have drugs in it




The way Ashley behaves, that could be a reasonable explanation


----------



## buzzytoes

DC-Cutie said:


> I always think people that carry their purses so tightly guarded, even in their own homes, must have drugs in it



If that's the case she needs to change to uppers instead of downers.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I was a little disappointed that Ashley's pet purse didn't make an appearance in last night's episode 
And all of a sudden crazy pants is coming around to Neil  The over excitement over the souvenirs he brought back was a bit much.. Too little too late, crazy pants.

Tres romancing Vanessa was super cute. I hope they stay together.

David has yet to realize that Ashley has already found true love.. In her purple purse.


----------



## buzzytoes

Tried to watch last night and I couldn't. Was so bummed because in the description it was saying how Sam was finally seeing Neil in a new light. Shocking! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tweegy

[emoji23] when Sam asked Neil if he missed her and said no. I was like well dayum when he was being serious. She got very awkward lol


----------



## tweegy

I can't tell if david is delusional, needy, or a very optimistic person...

When he got that apron and how he talks like they're married for a while is like he's building himself up and when Ashley leaves him after she's been having an affair with her purse ... I dunno if he could handle it..


----------



## ophousewife

tweegy said:


> [emoji23] when Sam asked Neil if he missed her and said no. I was like well dayum when he was being serious. She got very awkward lol



I found that part so hilarious.  I think he's over her and just getting through the last bit of time they have.  Even when they're out having fun he seems like he's side eyeing her and waiting for her to go off for some reason.


----------



## kcf68

I die with the Purple purse theories!   Made me giggle!


----------



## Crystalina

kcf68 said:


> I die with the Purple purse theories!   Made me giggle!




Me too!

Now I come to this thread SOLELY for the purple purse comments!!!![emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## wifeyb

I'm thankful for this thread, so the hatred for Ashley is normal. her saying multiple times they had built a relationship and how he doesn't know her, BISH really?!!! he's basically obsessed with you trying to ask questions all the time and she is offended and won't answer any of them. and the minute he leaves for days is when she actually has a real life friend Come around...weird? yes. I'm to the point where I can't stand her resting b face anymore....at all. she took this reason and ran with it, so she doesn't look like the shallow flake that she is not being physically attracted to him. so she's going to use this as her out so she's not the bad guy. Poor David deserves soooo much better. did I mention she stayed in the house he's paying for while he left? Um bye Felicia.

I'm kind of excited for Sam saying she had a crush on Neil.....finally. I think she's realizing finding a mate to accept her bi-polar outbursts isn't as easy as she hoped. but I did chuckle when he said he didn't miss her [emoji23] he was so blunt! Thats something she would of totally done to him!!! she was very about the hugs and smooches too! I'm almost wondering if it will be Nail to say he doesn't want to stay with her because she's unstable and she get her heart broke....can we recall her behavior at the wedding? and the couple exercise? smh....

Vanessa and tres, they seem cute I hope they make it. it's obvious Tres was a party boy and to jump into a serious relationship ship is a huge step. but when he mentioned they shouldn't break their leases after the trail, made me think he's wanting to go back home and continue to date another living seperatly....they are the one couple I'm rooting for.....


----------



## Tropigal3

Glad that Sam is finally realizing that Neil is a good guy and is appreciating him.  I will totally not miss Ashley and David.  Poor guy will probably be a bit heartbroken but she should never have been selected as a match for anyone.  Yeah and her non personality was so painful to watch.  I like Tres and Vanessa, we shall see what happens with them all.


----------



## buzzytoes

wifeyb said:


> I'm thankful for this thread, so the hatred for Ashley is normal. her saying multiple times they had built a relationship and how he doesn't know her, BISH really?!!! he's basically obsessed with you trying to ask questions all the time and she is offended and won't answer any of them. and the minute he leaves for days is when she actually has a real life friend Come around...weird? yes. I'm to the point where I can't stand her resting b face anymore....at all. she took this reason and ran with it, so she doesn't look like the shallow flake that she is not being physically attracted to him. so she's going to use this as her out so she's not the bad guy. Poor David deserves soooo much better. did I mention she stayed in the house he's paying for while he left? Um bye Felicia.
> 
> I'm kind of excited for Sam saying she had a crush on Neil.....finally. I think she's realizing finding a mate to accept her bi-polar outbursts isn't as easy as she hoped. but I did chuckle when he said he didn't miss her [emoji23] he was so blunt! Thats something she would of totally done to him!!! she was very about the hugs and smooches too! I'm almost wondering if it will be Nail to say he doesn't want to stay with her because she's unstable and she get her heart broke....can we recall her behavior at the wedding? and the couple exercise? smh....
> 
> Vanessa and tres, they seem cute I hope they make it. it's obvious Tres was a party boy and to jump into a serious relationship ship is a huge step. but when he mentioned they shouldn't break their leases after the trail, made me think he's wanting to go back home and continue to date another living seperatly....they are the one couple I'm rooting for.....


I don't think Neil will be the one to leave unless Sam does something really outrageous. Given that his grandparents had an arranged marriage and he has come into this not expecting to be in love at first sight, I think he is probably the most committed out of all of the couples. If she keeps being an a$$hole then he might, but I think he is pretty okay with being friends and taking it slow for quite awhile.


----------



## coconutsboston

Is this week the season finale?


----------



## buzzytoes

coconutsboston said:


> Is this week the season finale?


Part one of the finale. I am guessing by the end of it we will see David and Ashley split, and the other two will be left for next week. 

Finally got caught up and I am quite surprised at Sam's turn around. I am guessing that Neil's cool attitude is ending up to be just as much a turn on for her as someone who takes control. The fact that he is not panting and fawning over her is probably keeping her guessing, which in turn makes her desperate to know if he really does like her. 

I watched the "unfiltered" episode and they talked about the whole FB message asking the girl out for drinks, but David said - word for word - the same thing he said on the show. No new info at all. I was kind of expecting more proof but there was nada.


----------



## lovely

I'm so over David and Ashley. I'll be interested to see what happens with the other 2 couples. I'm a little embarrassed to admit I have a tiny crush on Neil haha


----------



## Pinkalicious

I just watched Season 1 of this show after getting into it this season only. Season 1 was soooo much better! Ashley is a piece of work. I get a kick out of David acting like their relationship has gone to sh*t yet they never really had one to begin with hahaha. I mean him crying about it and stressing about it was strange to me.


----------



## ophousewife

Pinkalicious said:


> I just watched Season 1 of this show after getting into it this season only. Season 1 was soooo much better! Ashley is a piece of work. I get a kick out of David acting like their relationship has gone to sh*t yet they never really had one to begin with hahaha. I mean him crying about it and stressing about it was strange to me.



He's acting just as much as she is.  I think they're both in it for the paycheck.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

ophousewife said:


> He's acting just as much as she is.  I think they're both in it for the paycheck.


I agree - didn't buy his explanation for why he asked that girl out for drinks  either.  That was total bs.


----------



## Pinkalicious

CanuckBagLover said:


> I agree - didn't buy his explanation for why he asked that girl out for drinks  either.  That was total bs.



He's a bad liar. Ashley's a bad actress. It's just a bore watching them..

In all fairness I suppose I would do the same if I were in David's position. Why miss out on other opportunities when the "relationship" he's in clearly isn't working?


----------



## buzzytoes

He has to be some kind of stupid to ask someone who is a mutual friend though. How do you even think you would get away with that?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Pinkalicious said:


> He's a bad liar. Ashley's a bad actress. It's just a bore watching them..
> 
> In all fairness I suppose I would do the same if I were in David's position. Why miss out on other opportunities when the "relationship" he's in clearly isn't working?


I don't blame either but I wish he had the balls to be up front with Ashley about it.


----------



## Sassys

Married at First Sight star is forced to deny allegations he abused an ex-girlfriend - but admits he WAS arrested after they got into a 'fight' when he caught her with his brother
David Norton, 29, stars on the current season of the hit FYI reality show
In recent weeks, the software accounts executive has been accused online of physically abusing his ex-girlfriend, after an arrest record surfaced
He has now spoken out to deny the reports, but revealed that he was cited for disorderly conduct after finding her and his brother together in 2007
In December, David told Daily Mail Online that he had planned to propose to 'an ex-girlfriend' when she 'picked a fight and broke up with him'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...d-got-fight-caught-brother.html#ixzz411oFcdEs


----------



## Crystalina

As I'm watching the "Final Decision" episode, I almost thing the producers either set-up or made-up the whole "Davis contacting another girl for a drink" scenario.

I think once the producers realized there was no chemistry between the two and there was no way to make it work, they concocted that story!


----------



## anabanana745

Crystalina said:


> As I'm watching the "Final Decision" episode, I almost thing the producers either set-up or made-up the whole "Davis contacting another girl for a drink" scenario.
> 
> I think once the producers realized there was no chemistry between the two and there was no way to make it work, they concocted that story!




+1

The whole thing is only 6 weeks and they are filming probably most of that time. When would he have even had time to try and date someone else.


----------



## berta

ullhair: she is so frustrating!


----------



## buzzytoes

So did we get anyone's decision last night? I probably won't get to watch until this weekend.


----------



## Sassys

buzzytoes said:


> So did we get anyone's decision last night? I probably won't get to watch until this weekend.



Yes. Ashley and David


----------



## ophousewife

Such an annoying episode. I hate recap episodes just because they're a waste of time. And of course they only got to Ashley and David's decision. Everyone saw that coming a mile away.


----------



## buzzytoes

ophousewife said:


> Such an annoying episode. I hate recap episodes just because they're a waste of time. And of course they only got to Ashley and David's decision. Everyone saw that coming a mile away.


I figured that would happen for exactly that reason. Just a way to keep people sucked in for the second part.


----------



## coconutsboston

ophousewife said:


> Such an annoying episode. I hate recap episodes just because they're a waste of time. And of course they only got to Ashley and David's decision. Everyone saw that coming a mile away.




He was having an affair with the purple purse the whole time?


----------



## ophousewife

coconutsboston said:


> He was having an affair with the purple purse the whole time?


Yep! If only the purse could talk. Too bad ashley won't let it. Lol.


----------



## Tropigal3

ophousewife said:


> Such an annoying episode. I hate recap episodes just because they're a waste of time. And of course they only got to Ashley and David's decision. Everyone saw that coming a mile away.



Yep, the recap was so unnecessary.  I actually turned the channel for most of the show so I mostly watched the end with David and Ashley.


----------



## berta

Recorded it so I could fast forward through most of it.


----------



## coronita

Late to the party, but I'm so glad Ashley and David are not together. I didn't even watch their decision because the last episode was so boring! I always chuckle to myself when I think of something David said about Ashley at that house party. He said her smile lights up a room. What?! What smile?


Also, I think this season was not a good one. I didn't watch the first, but I thought last season was much better.


----------



## tweegy

coconutsboston said:


> He was having an affair with the purple purse the whole time?







ophousewife said:


> Yep! If only the purse could talk. Too bad ashley won't let it. Lol.




The leather did look supple [emoji81]

I haven't seen the epi yet


----------



## tweegy

coronita said:


> Late to the party, but I'm so glad Ashley and David are not together. I didn't even watch their decision because the last episode was so boring! I always chuckle to myself when I think of something David said about Ashley at that house party. He said her smile lights up a room. What?! What smile?
> 
> 
> Also, I think this season was not a good one. I didn't watch the first, but I thought last season was much better.




Yeh I was baffled when he said that too... I think David should seek a therapist tho.. At first I thought he was a sweet guy, still do... But he loved that girl a bit tooo much given she was repulsed by him and gave him zip. He was just not getting it and kept trying to make fetch happen with her... I dunno if his dad's death had something to do with it. But 2+2 just don't quiet make 4 with that guy lol


----------



## coronita

tweegy said:


> Yeh I was baffled when he said that too... I think David should seek a therapist tho.. At first I thought he was a sweet guy, still do... But he loved that girl a bit tooo much given she was repulsed by him and gave him zip. He was just not getting it and kept trying to make fetch happen with her... I dunno if his dad's death had something to do with it. But 2+2 just don't quiet make 4 with that guy lol




I thought he wasn't horrible looking and actually seemed kind of nice. I even thought the other Ryan, not the hotheaded one, was kind of cute too last season. I'm not sure why Ashley finds him repulsing. I think David has this idea set up of a perfect family life and marriage because he feels like his parents had that. I also think he was too young to realize what, if any, issues his parents may have had. Didn't his dad die when he was 6 or so?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i saw it via amazon prime... they had all 3 decisions in my episode. you guys only saw 1 on tv?? i won't spoil it, then. but lame show.. not sure why i keep watching this type of stuff


----------



## kcf68

tweegy said:


> Yeh I was baffled when he said that too... I think David should seek a therapist tho.. At first I thought he was a sweet guy, still do... But he loved that girl a bit tooo much given she was repulsed by him and gave him zip. He was just not getting it and kept trying to make fetch happen with her... I dunno if his dad's death had something to do with it. But 2+2 just don't quiet make 4 with that guy lol


Mmm! Me thinks the show's $$ had something to do with it!  I am sure women are lining up for him right now as the ink drying on the divorce papers!


----------



## kcf68

coronita said:


> I thought he wasn't horrible looking and actually seemed kind of nice. I even thought the other Ryan, not the hotheaded one, was kind of cute too last season. I'm not sure why Ashley finds him repulsing. I think David has this idea set up of a perfect family life and marriage because he feels like his parents had that. I also think he was too young to realize what, if any, issues his parents may have had. Didn't his dad die when he was 6 or so?


According to the gossip which I can not confirm Ashey only did this to get her former Guido(hope I spelled it right)  I guess she is back with him!


----------



## tweegy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i saw it via amazon prime... they had all 3 decisions in my episode. you guys only saw 1 on tv?? i won't spoil it, then. but lame show.. not sure why i keep watching this type of stuff




Me too, It consists of my junk tv watching lol.  But then if we missed this season we would not have seen the greatest love story ever told....Ashley and the purple purse [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## tweegy

coronita said:


> I thought he wasn't horrible looking and actually seemed kind of nice. I even thought the other Ryan, not the hotheaded one, was kind of cute too last season. I'm not sure why Ashley finds him repulsing. I think David has this idea set up of a perfect family life and marriage because he feels like his parents had that. I also think he was too young to realize what, if any, issues his parents may have had. Didn't his dad die when he was 6 or so?




Same I thought that guy was cool... Then as the season progressed I started side eyeing him with suspicion .... Same with David ...


----------



## ccbaggirl89

tweegy said:


> Me too, It consists of my junk tv watching lol.  But then if we missed this season we would not have seen the greatest love story ever told....Ashley and the purple purse [emoji5]&#65039;



at first i thought it was a Bal bag and i'd like Ashley, but alas... it wasn't. either her bff has the exact same purse or they share handbags b/c in one episode the bff was holding the purple purse and Ashley had another.


----------



## wifeyb

I've never seen Ashley smile as big as she did sitting on that decision couch tonight....literally may have been the first time for her. it made me want to smack her and I KNEW she would use the trust issue as a crutch. good riddance, go back to being shallow with your handsome men.....they really seem to be working out for you. next!!!


----------



## wifeyb

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i saw it via amazon prime... they had all 3 decisions in my episode. you guys only saw 1 on tv?? i won't spoil it, then. but lame show.. not sure why i keep watching this type of stuff




no way....I even went on my prime and it's only showing part one.....i knew Ashley and David were donezo but I'm on the edge of my seat for the others!


----------



## Graw

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i saw it via amazon prime... they had all 3 decisions in my episode. you guys only saw 1 on tv?? i won't spoil it, then. but lame show.. not sure why i keep watching this type of stuff




It's ok to spill the beans, put the spoiler alert on!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

wifeyb said:


> no way....I even went on my prime and it's only showing part one.....i knew Ashley and David were donezo but I'm on the edge of my seat for the others!





Graw said:


> It's ok to spill the beans, put the spoiler alert on!



no! maybe not everyone wants to know!! 

i go to work at 5am so it was up very early wednesday for me to watch and when i went back to let my mom rewatch it in the afternoon, they had pulled the episode and replaced it with just part 1.


----------



## buzzytoes

wifeyb said:


> I've never seen Ashley smile as big as she did sitting on that decision couch tonight....literally may have been the first time for her. it made me want to smack her and I KNEW she would use the trust issue as a crutch. good riddance, go back to being shallow with your handsome men.....they really seem to be working out for you. next!!!


I had that thought the other day when I was watching her interact with her dog. It was like "Oh wow you really do know how to smile."


----------



## buzzytoes

ccbaggirl89 said:


> no! maybe not everyone wants to know!!
> 
> i go to work at 5am so it was up very early wednesday for me to watch and when i went back to let my mom rewatch it in the afternoon, they had pulled the episode and replaced it with just part 1.


Did they show a preview for the reunion? I am more curious about that, cuz I am pretty sure the other two couples will stay together on decision day.


----------



## Sassys

ccbaggirl89 said:


> no! maybe not everyone wants to know!!
> 
> i go to work at 5am so it was up very early wednesday for me to watch and when i went back to let my mom rewatch it in the afternoon, they had pulled the episode and replaced it with just part 1.



My friend watched the prime episode as soon as it was up and said they only showed what was on tv. Not sure what you watched. Please post in spoilers tag



Spoiler



.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sassys said:


> My friend watched the prime episode as soon as it was up and said they only showed what was on tv. Not sure what you watched. Please post in spoilers tag
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> .



i don't know how to post with a spoilers tag... but my episode on prime was 1 hour and 40 minutes, the full episode with all 3 decisions. many people saw the full episode too - before amazon took it down and replaced it, and the news outlets are all posting the 'results' lol... just go to google and type it in... it's spoiled everywhere already!


----------



## Sassys

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i don't know how to post with a spoilers tag... but my episode on prime was 1 hour and 40 minutes, the full episode with all 3 decisions. many people saw the full episode too - before amazon took it down and replaced it, and the news outlets are all posting the 'results' lol... just go to google and type it in... it's spoiled everywhere already!



Found it!



Spoiler



http://starcasm.net/archives/343338


----------



## tweegy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> at first i thought it was a Bal bag and i'd like Ashley, but alas... it wasn't. either her bff has the exact same purse or they share handbags b/c in one episode the bff was holding the purple purse and Ashley had another.




I thought it was a coach


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Found it!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://starcasm.net/archives/343338



  Lawd!!!  I just hollered at Sam's reaction!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> I thought it was a coach



It was Coach


----------



## coconutsboston

Should I be sadder that they took the video down before I saw it?  Surely Sam has a minimum amount of social morays and read his body language in the car coming back from SAV - wait, what am I even saying.


----------



## coconutsboston

tweegy said:


> Me too, It consists of my junk tv watching lol.  But then if we missed this season we would not have seen the greatest love story ever told....Ashley and the purple purse [emoji5]&#65039;


+1

I suppose Ashley was rewarded sole custody of the purse? 
(As a random off-topic note, I got an e-mail from Kate Spade this morning regarding a relationship with a purse. True story!)

Like sands through the hourglass...so are the days of our lives


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

ccbaggirl89 said:


> at first i thought it was a Bal bag and i'd like Ashley, but alas... it wasn't. either her bff has the exact same purse or they share handbags b/c in one episode the bff was holding the purple purse and Ashley had another.




It's a Coach bag. The exact name is Sabrina


----------



## tweegy

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> It's a Coach bag. The exact name is Sabrina




Lol I thought correct then [emoji16]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

buzzytoes said:


> Did they show a preview for the reunion? I am more curious about that, cuz I am pretty sure the other two couples will stay together on decision day.



no, no preview. i didn't even realize there would be a reunion show. do you know when it airs?


----------



## buzzytoes

ccbaggirl89 said:


> no, no preview. i didn't even realize there would be a reunion show. do you know when it airs?



I just skimmed something that said they would have a six month follow up. I think it was maybe based on them having one for the first season? So I don't know for sure that they will have one for this season.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

buzzytoes said:


> I just skimmed something that said they would have a six month follow up. I think it was maybe based on them having one for the first season? So I don't know for sure that they will have one for this season.



ok. the episode actually ended with stuff that happened after the decision was made (for one couple) so i thought that was it, following up with them like 2 days after their decision. perhaps more to come... we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## ophousewife

If any couple remains together I'd like to see a follow up. I know who opted to stay married but I'm not sure they'll last 6 months.


----------



## erseey

ophousewife said:


> if any couple remains together i'd like to see a follow up. I know who opted to stay married but i'm not sure they'll last 6 months.



+1


----------



## rainrowan

I just watched the final decision, part 2 episode. Too many commercials, not enough substance or analysis   At the end there was a short preview of 6 months later episode. I rarely watch these types of shows but this is the one season I've followed every week on DVR.

Ashley has two different looks going on especially from what I could discern from the preview. One she showed to David, and one she never showed for the camera until the 6 months later episode. Was she just faking during the whole six weeks, then? I liked David enough but at the end he showed more of his darker side. 

There was an article in the Daily Mail UK that he had caught his former girlfriend with his own brother, did anyone catch that ?


----------



## tweegy

rainrowan said:


> I just watched the final decision, part 2 episode. Too many commercials, not enough substance or analysis   At the end there was a short preview of 6 months later episode. I rarely watch these types of shows but this is the one season I've followed every week on DVR.
> 
> Ashley has two different looks going on especially from what I could discern from the preview. One she showed to David, and one she never showed for the camera until the 6 months later episode. Was she just faking during the whole six weeks, then? I liked David enough but at the end he showed more of his darker side.
> 
> There was an article in the Daily Mail UK that he had caught his former girlfriend with his own brother, did anyone catch that ?




[emoji102] say whaaaaaaat? I didn't see that. 

I agree with you tho, but not darker- I'd call it more delusional and desperate. 

But then again he could have had his eye on the purple purse and that was what he was actually gushing about. Ashley, knowing this, kept the purse at arms length so David won't get bright ideas. 

&#129300; yes, I think that theory holds substance.


----------



## buzzytoes

rainrowan said:


> I just watched the final decision, part 2 episode. Too many commercials, not enough substance or analysis   At the end there was a short preview of 6 months later episode. I rarely watch these types of shows but this is the one season I've followed every week on DVR.
> 
> Ashley has two different looks going on especially from what I could discern from the preview. One she showed to David, and one she never showed for the camera until the 6 months later episode. Was she just faking during the whole six weeks, then? I liked David enough but at the end he showed more of his darker side.
> 
> There was an article in the Daily Mail UK that he had caught his former girlfriend with his own brother, did anyone catch that ?


Someone posted that article in here I am pretty sure. I read it somewhere at any rate. Can't say I would still be speaking to my brother if I were him!


----------



## ExBagHag

I did not find David appealing at all.  While Ashley came off as cold, I will refrain from making any final judgments because David would annoy the heck out of me.  They were a horrible match.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I really want to see pics of Ashley's ex-BFs, because looks are so important to her I wondered if she dated Brad Pitt or Leo on the low-low.

She really made David seem just unbearable to even look at.  But her attitude made her even more unattractive.

Sure David may have SEEMED a bit much, but he was doing the activities the 'experts' gave them.  She was so defensive and didn't want to engage at all.


----------



## Sassys

ExBagHag said:


> I did not find David appealing at all.  While Ashley came off as cold, I will refrain from making any final judgments because David would annoy the heck out of me.  They were a horrible match.



You don't sign up for this experiment if looks are the end all deal breaker. It is clear to me, Ashley signed up for the paycheck.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> You don't sign up for this experiment if looks are the end all deal breaker. It is clear to me, Ashley signed up for the paycheck.



OK!!! Ashley gotta get those Nursing School loans PAID!

She had a smile on her face, never seen before during the whole experiment


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> OK!!! Ashley gotta get those Nursing School loans PAID!
> 
> She had a smile on her face, never seen before during the whole experiment



She was damn near dancing a jig when they sat down to make the decision.


----------



## Sassys

Sam is damn near having a nervous breakdown on twitter.

I hope Neil doesn't not change his mind.


----------



## DiorT

Sassys said:


> Sam is damn near having a nervous breakdown on twitter.
> 
> I hope Neil doesn't not change his mind.



Me too...I looked at her Twitter and someone mentioned them being back together for the reunion and she said something that you can construe as possibly they are.  Hope not!


----------



## kcf68

DC-Cutie said:


> I really want to see pics of Ashley's ex-BFs, because looks are so important to her I wondered if she dated Brad Pitt or Leo on the low-low.
> 
> She really made David seem just unbearable to even look at.  But her attitude made her even more unattractive.
> 
> Sure David may have SEEMED a bit much, but he was doing the activities the 'experts' gave them.  She was so defensive and didn't want to engage at all.


Someone said she is back with her former Guido on the chat!  Apparently,  she likes Italian men!  Jersey shore type!


----------



## Tropigal3

tweegy said:


> [emoji102]
> But then again he could have had his eye on the purple purse and that was what he was actually gushing about. Ashley, knowing this, kept the purse at arms length so David won't get bright ideas.



Yep, I think you hit the nail on the head.  That damned purse was sitting right there on the bed just tempting David again.  It was so obvious!  



kcf68 said:


> Someone said she is back with _her former Guido_ on the chat!  Apparently,  she likes Italian men!  Jersey shore type!


----------



## rainrowan

kcf68 said:


> Someone said she is back with her former Guido on the chat!  Apparently,  she likes Italian men!  Jersey shore type!



I'm snoopy and wanna know what her former/current beau looks like, LOL I suppose Ashley could pass for Italian herself...  her surname is Scottish origin tho.


----------



## tweegy

Lol I'm just seeing the epi and yeh they just couldn't axe Ashley and David fast enough. How can David say there's love there? Dude where?


----------



## tweegy

[emoji23]oh gosh the Neil and Sam bit is hilarious aw man he just had this sarcastic   'good for you' to sam's erratic rants 

And I'm glad David appears to have smarted up and realized that  Ashley didn't give a hoot about him. And her wanting to talk &#128580; girl bye, you had enough time to.

But that was a funny episode I just smiled when I saw Ashley walk in the house with the purple purse that wale all know ruined the marriage [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> I really want to see pics of Ashley's ex-BFs, because looks are so important to her I wondered if she dated Brad Pitt or Leo on the low-low.
> 
> She really made David seem just unbearable to even look at.  But her attitude made her even more unattractive.
> 
> Sure David may have SEEMED a bit much, but he was doing the activities the 'experts' gave them.  She was so defensive and didn't want to engage at all.



There are some pics of a couple of them floating around.  One looks like an ex-Backstreet Boy, puka shell necklace and all.  If you squinted, he could have been David's younger brother.


----------



## pixiejenna

Next season might be filmed in the Chi. It was on the news that they are doing auditions for the show lol.


----------



## coconutsboston

The way the announcer/doctor/whomever pronounced "Sam & Neil" sounded like he said Salmonella.  Apropos, if you ask me.

In the last seasons they never dragged it out by showing both sides of the decision.  It was one of them saying "I'd like to divorce/stay married'.  Why now on the longest, worst season? AGH.


----------



## tweegy

coconutsboston said:


> The way the announcer/doctor/whomever pronounced "Sam & Neil" sounded like he said Salmonella.  Apropos, if you ask me.
> 
> In the last seasons they never dragged it out by showing both sides of the decision.  It was one of them saying "I'd like to divorce/stay married'.  Why now on the longest, worst season? AGH.




I know! 

....[emoji58] I'd probably still watch the next season if I catch it tho... I'm a masochist like that ....


----------



## coconutsboston

tweegy said:


> I know!
> 
> ....[emoji58] I'd probably still watch the next season if I catch it tho... I'm a masochist like that ....




I will, and tell myself it can't be worse than this season. [emoji23]


----------



## berta

Well that was a downer.  Six months after show - Ashley still obnoxious.  Oh my did you see her little superficial 'pat pat pat' hug to Dr Pepper when she got up to leave.  Ugh.


----------



## kcf68

Yes Ashley was in it for the money!  Honestly that was the first time she seem to have personality!   Who figure?  Well Tre and Vanessa so sad!  I don't think Tre wanted to be married and Vanessa was insecure and had certain expectations for marriage! Sam and Neil hmmm!


----------



## Sassys

What was up with the drag queen makeup on Ashley and Vanessa???

Vanessa was talking to Tre, but not once looked at him. WTF?? Who talks to someone, but looks directly straight ahead at another person???


----------



## tweegy

Aw man I gotta watch it lol sounds like all kinds of mess took place


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> What was up with the drag queen makeup on Ashley and Vanessa???
> 
> Vanessa was talking to Tre, but not once looked at him. WTF?? Who talks to someone, but looks directly straight ahead at another person???



a person that is pissed!  he was barely looking at her as well.

I don't think Tre was really ready to be a HUSBAND, married perhaps, but not a husband.  He didn't deny saying those things to Vanessa, so I can only imagine how hurt she is.

But uh, dr pepper wanted them to get a meal afterwards!!! chile, they would needed to remove all knifes and glasses, I would have cut his throat 

Ashley looked like an old washed up hooker with all that makeup!  Still an ugly individual


----------



## buzzytoes

I need a spoiler summary - Tres and Vanessa split up and Sam and Neil are giving it another shot? Are they still married? I just let you all watch so I don't have to sit through the boring stuff.


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> I need a spoiler summary - Tres and Vanessa split up and Sam and Neil are giving it another shot? Are they still married? I just let you all watch so I don't have to sit through the boring stuff.



no, Neil ain't having it with Sam, they are DONE!

Tre and Vanessa are done


----------



## DC-Cutie

berta said:


> Well that was a downer.  Six months after show - Ashley still obnoxious.  Oh my did you see her little superficial 'pat pat pat' hug to Dr Pepper when she got up to leave.  Ugh.



that was the 'now this crap is over, give me my final check' hug


----------



## berta

Sassys said:


> What was up with the drag queen makeup on Ashley???



Sorry must disagree, drag queens look a whole lot better:sunnies

Not only that but smug about how she was doing better.  Sure she got her money and ran.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> no, Neil ain't having it with Sam, they are DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> Tre and Vanessa are done




Damn only couple that looked like they had any hope was tre and Vanessa....

Oh well on to the next set of victims


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> a person that is pissed!  he was barely looking at her as well.
> 
> I don't think Tre was really ready to be a HUSBAND, married perhaps, but not a husband.  He didn't deny saying those things to Vanessa, so I can only imagine how hurt she is.
> 
> *But uh, dr pepper wanted them to get a meal afterwards!!! chile, they would needed to remove all knifes and glasses, I would have cut his throat :laugh*:
> 
> Ashley looked like an old washed up hooker with all that makeup!  Still an ugly individual



:lolots: I wish my man would come home at some damn 5am. The chains would have been on the door and the alarm activated.


----------



## buzzytoes

Kinda bummed for Tres and Vanessa but physical attraction is not gonna save a marriage. 

So what have they had two couples stay together so far out of three seasons? Or only one couple?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

buzzytoes said:


> Kinda bummed for Tres and Vanessa but physical attraction is not gonna save a marriage.
> 
> So what have they had two couples stay together so far out of three seasons? Or only one couple?



2 of 9 couples and both from season 1. and 3 of the 4 'experts' have bailed on the show now. only Dr. Pepper is staying on for whatever they have going next season. i'm out from this show. i had hopes it'd be different, but it's just another reality show.


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> no, Neil ain't having it with Sam, they are DONE!
> 
> Tre and Vanessa are done


I'm still debating watching or taking the spoilers and running!   How worth it is to watch for whatever Neil says to Sam and the Tres/Vanessa drama?


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Sam is just desperate now. Should have been nicer to Neil, instead of being such a b!tch..
And that bish, Ashley, rolling up to the interview like she's about to see her pimp... Girl no.


----------



## Tropigal3

I still had hopes for Neil and Sam.  It's too bad she was so awful to him in the beginning making it difficult for Neil to get over.  

Ashley, still with her ugly heart.  All that makeup didn't help her ugliness.

Tres and Vanessa.  She was just so insecure so much of the time.  

Sad season all around but I'm glad that Sam and Neil are still friendly.


----------



## rainrowan

The way Vanessa was looking ahead while talking to Tre, you know she's already emotionally disconnected from him. I think the guy was spending so much time coming up with elaborate ways to please Vanessa, I think he just burned out from it all. Vanessa probably should get some therapy to help her, her hurts from her past got in the way.

Tre, Vanessa and David the three of them look like they've taken a major emotional beating. They really invested themselves. 

The other three are already moving on, Ashley being the coldest of all.


----------



## coronita

Have to watch the episode, but I guess they are 0 for 3. Seems like this season they just slapped people together that didn't have much of a connection. Tres and Vanessa were matched because of their backgrounds. Hey, these two had really crappy childhoods -- they would make a great couple!


----------



## anabanana745

Tropigal3 said:


> I still had hopes for Neil and Sam.  It's too bad she was so awful to him in the beginning making it difficult for Neil to get over.




I actually think there might still be hope for them. Neil is an introvert so it's hard to tell what he is thinking. I definitely felt a real change in Sam, and she is now actually tolerable.


----------



## ophousewife

Neil seemed over it with Sam and like he was friend zoning her hard. She seems to really want him though.  It's almost sad how she seems to really be falling for him but he's so over her.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sam lives on Twitter for the most part, and according to her there's slim-to-no chance of Neil changing his mind.  One of her posts said he won't even entertain it or talk about it.


----------



## erseey

I've been watching this reality show since season 1, so far season 3 is the worst. I'm expecting too much that all of the couple will stay married after the program, too much reading fairy tales


----------



## Sassys

Parents at first sight! Reality stars Jamie Otis and Doug Hehner are expecting their first child together

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-expecting-child-together.html#ixzz4DYLbgK1G


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Parents at first sight! Reality stars Jamie Otis and Doug Hehner are expecting their first child together
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-expecting-child-together.html#ixzz4DYLbgK1G


Thats real nice. They're the only one that genuinely made it it seems


----------



## coconutsboston

Well, let's hope Jamie is finally over the ex if she's having Doug's baby...


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

New season starts in 2 weeks..


----------



## Graw

I hope they start with an update on the past.


----------



## tweegy

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> New season starts in 2 weeks..


Lord, They actually got MORE victims??!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

tweegy said:


> Lord, They actually got MORE victims??!


If you can believe it!


----------



## coconutsboston

I hope the women have more substance than Psycho Sam and Wet Blanket Ashley this time!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

They looked very.. Hopeful in the snippets.
I can't imagine how anyone still wants to try this after the lackluster results we've seen thus far.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> They looked very.. Hopeful in the snippets.
> I can't imagine how anyone still wants to try this after the lackluster results we've seen thus far.



The last season was soooooo bad, really anything would be better this season [emoji23]

I would rather watch Jamie and Doug again as they navigate pregnancy and new parenthood.


----------



## Sassys

*Married at First Sight‘s Doug Hehner and Jamie Otis Lose Baby: Our Son Was ‘Too Beautiful For Earth’

http://celebritybabies.people.com/2016/07/13/jamie-otis-doug-hehner-lose-baby-boy/*


----------



## coconutsboston

Aw, I hate that for them. They seemed so excited about having a little boy. RIP little guy.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Sassys said:


> *Married at First Sight‘s Doug Hehner and Jamie Otis Lose Baby: Our Son Was ‘Too Beautiful For Earth’
> 
> http://celebritybabies.people.com/2016/07/13/jamie-otis-doug-hehner-lose-baby-boy/*



Oh no.... They just announced it too... How heartbreaking


----------



## coconutsboston

Davina got remarried in Vegas. No link since I saw it on her Insta. The rock is enormous and the guy is pretty cute.


----------



## buzzytoes

Interesting. Hope this one works!


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> *Married at First Sight‘s Doug Hehner and Jamie Otis Lose Baby: Our Son Was ‘Too Beautiful For Earth’
> 
> http://celebritybabies.people.com/2016/07/13/jamie-otis-doug-hehner-lose-baby-boy/*


Aww sorry to read this.


----------



## kcf68

Okay got roped in again!  My dibs , #1 couple might work!   #2, and #3 No!


----------



## Sassys

That's messed up they made them get married in the rain. As a guest, I am not sitting in the rain for anything.


----------



## kcf68

Sissys said:


> That's messed up they made them get married in the rain. As a guest, I am not sitting in the rain for anything.


Yup move inside!


----------



## coconutsboston

Sassys said:


> That's messed up they made them get married in the rain. As a guest, I am not sitting in the rain for anything.



Especially for the marriage you may not be in for more than a couple of months!


----------



## tweegy

Sooo that one chick is really serious about her bad omens lol 

NO PEARLS!


----------



## coconutsboston

That made me giggle! I wonder how many divorcees are saying, "Well, I wore pearls at my wedding..."


----------



## tweegy

coconutsboston said:


> That made me giggle! I wonder how many divorcees are saying, "Well, I wore pearls at my wedding..."



Lol right!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Who watched the weddings?!
I really like Lily, the Nicaraguan girl. She seems really sweet. It was not cool that they had to be married in the rain.. But hey, they say is good luck? I hope it works out for her.


----------



## coconutsboston

I missed it somehow! I'll see if I can catch up tonight.


----------



## tweegy

Me too I'll torture myself and watch it tonight


----------



## coconutsboston

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Who watched the weddings?!
> I really like Lily, the Nicaraguan girl. She seems really sweet. It was not cool that they had to be married in the rain.. But hey, they say is good luck? I hope it works out for her.



She was adamant about the good luck charm(s) and no pearls!  

The poor reverend! He was just soaked. 

I would have broken my neck in a heavy, wet wedding gown on those stairs and bricks!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I'm 100% Peruvian, born and partly raised in Lima - Yes, the old school ways/ traditions/ superstitions are serious business. Even more so in weddings 

I'm a little sad no one got the poor Reverend under an umbrella  lol


----------



## buzzytoes

Shockingly, I think they might have done a pretty good job matching the couples this time! I am not sure if any will make it forever, but they at least seem like maybe they won't hate each other by the end of the show. At least every one is attracted to each other, unlike the last two seasons!


----------



## kcf68

buzzytoes said:


> Shockingly, I think they might have done a pretty good job matching the couples this time! I am not sure if any will make it forever, but they at least seem like maybe they won't hate each other by the end of the show. At least every one is attracted to each other, unlike the last two seasons!


True that!


----------



## coconutsboston

buzzytoes said:


> Shockingly, I think they might have done a pretty good job matching the couples this time! I am not sure if any will make it forever, but they at least seem like maybe they won't hate each other by the end of the show. At least every one is attracted to each other, unlike the last two seasons!


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## kcf68

Wow the Blonde is gonna crash and burn her new husband!  She starting to pick at him and she said that was what sabotaged her past relationships!   The gal from Costa Rica is a bit emotional and her husband not so much!


----------



## LaAgradecida

What do you guys think of Nick and Sonia (the Costa Rican girl)?

I really like Sonia, she seems like a sweetheart, but I can't figure Nick out. Something seems off with him, but I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## anabanana745

LaAgradecida said:


> What do you guys think of Nick and Sonia (the Costa Rican girl)?
> 
> I really like Sonia, she seems like a sweetheart, but I can't figure Nick out. Something seems off with him, but I can't put my finger on it.



It's like he is thinking one thing and saying another. His body language doesn't match his mouth. Very odd and I'm always suspicious of people like that.


----------



## LaAgradecida

anabanana745 said:


> It's like he is thinking one thing and saying another. His body language doesn't match his mouth. Very odd and I'm always suspicious of people like that.



You are right!!! That's exactly what it is!

I'm just worried he will break Sonia's heart. It seems like he's not that into her but doesn't want to hurt her feelings.


----------



## coconutsboston

anabanana745 said:


> It's like he is thinking one thing and saying another. His body language doesn't match his mouth. Very odd and I'm always suspicious of people like that.


Yes! That is an accurate description of him.


----------



## tweegy

Nick just seems weird period.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Can't believe I've allowed myself to get sucked into this show again.
Interesting how they emphasized all the detailed background checks they claimed to do when they first started screening couples (I guess an attempt to make up for the past epic failures on this)

I agree Nick seems off. To me, Nick and Sonia have zero chemistry and seem to have nothing in common. He is such an introvert and she is emotional and insecure and seems to need constant reassurance. Just can't see how this is going to work.  Also think the matchmakers dropped the ball again in matching a person who loves dogs with someone who is afraid of dogs.  Pets are normally a deal breaker.

Can't see Lilly living on a bus and Tom needs to grow up. To me he uses this as an emotional crutch for not being married or in a long term relationship. (Keep the bus as a hobby or recreational vehicle but find a proper place to live).  I don't think the chemistry they have is going to over come the practical realities of living together but maybe I'll be wrong.  

Heather and Derek so far seem to be the most normal ones to me and they are the one's I'm cheering for but again I think the matchmakers missed on the whole smoking issue.  "Occasional" is highly subjective and they should have pinned it down more objectively (by asking how often). Smoking once a week to me is not occasional so I can understand how Heather is a little upset by this.  In any event I hope Heather gives him a chance, so far he seems to be a pretty easy going, respectful guy (and I like Heather too - she seems level headed though more demanding).  I think their personalities could balance each other off well.  Sad to see the previews showing them fighting next episode.


----------



## tweegy

CanuckBagLover said:


> Can't believe I've allowed myself to get sucked into this show again.
> Interesting how they emphasized all the detailed background checks they claimed to do when they first started screening couples (I guess an attempt to make up for the past epic failures on this)
> 
> I agree Nick seems off. To me, Nick and Sonia have zero chemistry and seem to have nothing in common. He is such an introvert and she is emotional and insecure and seems to need constant reassurance. Just can't see how this is going to work.  Also think the matchmakers dropped the ball again in matching a person who loves dogs with someone who is afraid of dogs.  Pets are normally a deal breaker.
> 
> Can't see Lilly living on a bus and Tom needs to grow up. To me he uses this as an emotional crutch for not being married or in a long term relationship. (Keep the bus as a hobby or recreational vehicle but find a proper place to live).  I don't think the chemistry they have is going to over come the practical realities of living together but maybe I'll be wrong.
> 
> Heather and Derek so far seem to be the most normal ones to me and they are the one's I'm cheering for but again I think the matchmakers missed on the whole smoking issue.  "Occasional" is highly subjective and they should have pinned it down more objectively (by asking how often). Smoking once a week to me is not occasional so I can understand how Heather is a little upset by this.  In any event I hope Heather gives him a chance, so far he seems to be a pretty easy going, respectful guy (and I like Heather too - she seems level headed though more demanding).  I think their personalities could balance each other off well.  Sad to see the previews showing them fighting next episode.


Girl,... I can't believe I got sucked in too *le sigh* 

I agree with Nick and Sonia match. Pets are like one of the dealbreakers. I learned about that in a relationship workshop years ago. Sonia seems all nervous and giggly then you have a glub Nick lol

I agree with the bus drama. Like not everyone will want to live in a bus. Simple. Also, I feel the "experts" should have match better in that aspect cause they should be sure that Lilly would be ok living that lifestyle. She seems very traditional so I dont see how that will play off. Or maybe she will love it and not be a big deal 

Heather and Derek seems just as off as the others. She seems a bit like she likes a fight or a dispute.


----------



## LaAgradecida

Isn't Lilly a realtor?

I find it hard to believe that's s seemingly traditional girl who sells real estate would want to live in a "van down by the river!" LOL


----------



## CanuckBagLover

LaAgradecida said:


> Isn't Lilly a realtor?
> 
> I find it hard to believe that's s seemingly traditional girl who sells real estate would want to live in a "van down by the river!" LOL


Yes she is a realtor and she seem pretty ambitious career wise  - so exactly!!


----------



## kcf68

Heather is all up his Derek about his issues apparently getting a DUI is okay.  It was on another board that she got one!  Nick is really introverted and maybe this was not the best ideal to come on this show!  Sonia is cute!  Lillian is falling fast and maybe she will visit him at the Bus!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

kcf68 said:


> Heather is all up his Derek about his issues apparently getting a DUI is okay.  It was on another board that she got one!  Nick is really introverted and maybe this was not the best ideal to come on this show!  Sonia is cute!  Lillian is falling fast and maybe she will visit him at the Bus!



Heather had a DUI? I missed the beginning of last night's episode but did catch them fighting and her going on him about smoking a cigarette a day while on their honeymoon and  Derek shooting back something to the effect - well at least I'm not an alcoholic.  Pretty nasty fight on both sides.  I understand why Heather would be upset by his smoking but she should be really angry with these so called matchmakers (so I think some of the anger is misdirected and she's taking it out on him because she feels let down by them and he's there and they are not).   The problem is her tone as she does come off critical and judgemental but that alcoholic comment from Derek I thought was low - showed a darker side to him.

I like Sonia but she is too needy and sensitive - that is going to drive an introverted guy like Nick nuts and ultimately away.  

Lillian is falling way to quickly and is going to get hurt (frankly I don't see what she sees in him but that's just me).


----------



## Sassys

Smoking is a huge no no for me. Either he lied about being a smoker on his "application", or she never mentioned no smokers for me.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sassys said:


> Smoking is a huge no no for me. Either he lied about being a smoker on his "application", or she never mentioned no smokers for me.


From what I gather she told the matchmakers that someone who smokes "occasionly" would be ok - and therein lies the problem - every person has their own definition of "occasional".  A non-smoker probably has a more stricter interpretation of the definition.   I believe Derek told the matchmakers he smoked occasionly (I think there was a scene where he talked about his smoking) and he may very well honestly believe that he is an occasional smoker, (or in denial about his habit) particularly compared to a regular or heavy smokers.  The matchmakers failed them both - they should have specifically asked how often Derek smokes (and we all have a tendency to under report) and Heather what she considers an occasional smoker - once week? the party smoker?  etc.


----------



## DiorT

I wonder if he just said he smokes occasionally and everyone just assumed he meant cigs not pot.  And now she is seeing occasionally smoking is pot!  I kinda agree with her.  That would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Sassys

DiorT said:


> I wonder if he just said he smokes occasionally and everyone just assumed he meant cigs not pot.  And now she is seeing occasionally smoking is pot!  I kinda agree with her.  That would be a deal breaker for me.



It was pot!?!?!?! Oh, I missed that part (was cleaning while watching). Then, that is even more of a deal breaker for me. NOPE, I would bounce.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sassys said:


> It was pot!?!?!?! Oh, I missed that part (was cleaning while watching). Then, that is even more of a deal breaker for me. NOPE, I would bounce.


IS that what she meant?! That would be a big deal breaker for me, too.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DiorT said:


> I wonder if he just said he smokes occasionally and everyone just assumed he meant cigs not pot.  And now she is seeing occasionally smoking is pot!  I kinda agree with her.  That would be a deal breaker for me.


It was pot???  How did I miss that?


----------



## LaAgradecida

How do we know it was pot???


----------



## LaAgradecida

I just found this:

http://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/...tz-married-at-first-sight-drug-scandal-109728


----------



## CanuckBagLover

LaAgradecida said:


> I just found this:
> 
> http://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/...tz-married-at-first-sight-drug-scandal-109728


Thanks for posting - wow - sounds like the matchmakers did  another great job.   It makes you really wonder how much background checks they do.  They could easily contractually require drug testing of participants and I'm actually surprised they don't and rule out those who test positive for any illegal substance.  I'm also surprised that they allowed someone yet again to go on the show with a DUI. Someone having a DUI bothers me as much as someone who regularly smokes pot.


----------



## coconutsboston

Isn't this much emphasis on him smoking pot being shown on TV going to negatively affect his job? Maybe I'm stuck in the 40s too.


----------



## LaAgradecida

coconutsboston said:


> Isn't this much emphasis on him smoking pot being shown on TV going to negatively affect his job? Maybe I'm stuck in the 40s too.



I was wondering the exact same thing!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

coconutsboston said:


> Isn't this much emphasis on him smoking pot being shown on TV going to negatively affect his job? Maybe I'm stuck in the 40s too.


It certainly doesn't look good. Depends on his employment contract and labour laws in Florida.  If Florida is a employment at will state - where employers are pretty much free to fire anyone for any reason other than a prohibited ground of discrimination then they can.   I don't think in Canada he could be fired for smoking pot (at least not easily).

But I also thought that about Heather with it coming out her having a DUI.  Maybe she only flies in the US but many countries won't allow someone in with a DUI. Canada won't.


----------



## tweegy

This show is just a train wreck you can't look away from and not for the reasons they want you to watch. It should be described as strangers believe strangers are experts and will find them a soul mate but actually have no clue what they are doing and its all for the show.

But that chick seemed to pick at him tho.

I just saw the fight they had and he was being difficult. Weed should have a person mellow. This dude was not mellow lol. She handled it well tho.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

tweegy said:


> This show is just a train wreck you can't look away from and not for the reasons they want you to watch. It should be described as strangers believe strangers are experts and will find them a soul mate but actually have no clue what they are doing and its all for the show.
> 
> But that chick seemed to pick at him tho.
> 
> I just saw the fight they had and he was being difficult. Weed should have a person mellow. This dude was not mellow lol. She handled it well tho.



Interesting - you're right - he is not mellow.  I wonder why the series is being so coy about not mentioning that he's smoking pot.  That made their argument alot more sense when he started going after her drinking.  He is coming across very immature and selfish. I can understand how "she's done".  
And I thought he seemed ok at first.

What surprised me is how well Sonia (the social worker) and what's -his -name is doing on the honeymoon.  I thought that they had zero chemistry at first and he had the personality of wet dishcloth but they actually seemed to be generally getting along.

Still think Lilly is going to get her heart broken.


----------



## Graw

It's not typical for a man to live in a bus, yet the matchmakers felt they should match someone who is a real estate agent, incredibly ambitious and will likely want something larger with him.  Lily is not superficial for having a new car or if she wants to live in an apartment/ house.  I think she will try to work it out with him and not run away because of his bus life, but I wouldn't blame her if she does. 

Derek smoking marijuana would be a deal breaker for me too, but I wouldn't walk around like a sour grape.  I'd discuss it with him letting him know. 

Derek making comments about her not being a spring chicken was nasty.  It's not her age holding her back, it's her personality. 

Sonia and Nick are adorable.


----------



## mari_merry

Wow, Derek's "spring chicken" comment was uncalled for..


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Graw said:


> It's not typical for a man to live in a bus, yet the matchmakers felt they should match someone who is a real estate agent, incredibly ambitious and will likely want something larger with him.  Lily is not superficial for having a new car or if she wants to live in an apartment/ house.  I think she will try to work it out with him and not run away because of his bus life, but I wouldn't blame her if she does.
> 
> Derek smoking marijuana would be a deal breaker for me too, but I wouldn't walk around like a sour grape.  I'd discuss it with him letting him know.
> 
> Derek making comments about her not being a spring chicken was nasty.  It's not her age holding her back, it's her personality.
> 
> Sonia and Nick are adorable.



Agree with you on Lily

We haven't seen everything that's happened between Derek and her, (I forget her name).  My friend made the point that she is very passive aggressive - while Derek is direct in communicating, but maybe she did try to talk to him off camera about his pot use and didn't get anywhere so now we are seeing her passive aggressive behaviour.  

I also think she is angry with the matchmakers (and rightly so) for setting herself up with a habitual pot smoker. I thought her wine chugging scene was a big F.U. to Derek, to the producers, to the matchmakers and to the show.  She is done.

I hope Sonia and Nick are the real thing.  My friend thought Nick isn't really into her but has decided to make the best of it and doesn't want to appear to be the mean guy on TV (and maybe in real life he is a decent guy and wants to treat Sonia decently as she is sweet).  My friend is usually very perceptive on people's relationship, so her comments made me pause - though I do think Sonia and Nick end up sleeping together which is a sleazy thing to do if you really aren't committed. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Pinkalicious

CanuckBagLover said:


> Agree with you on Lily
> 
> We haven't seen everything that's happened between Derek and her, (I forget her name).  My friend made the point that she is very passive aggressive - while Derek is direct in communicating, but maybe she did try to talk to him off camera about his pot use and didn't get anywhere so now we are seeing her passive aggressive behaviour.
> 
> I also think she is angry with the matchmakers (and rightly so) for setting herself up with a habitual pot smoker. I thought her wine chugging scene was a big F.U. to Derek, to the producers, to the matchmakers and to the show.  She is done.
> 
> I hope Sonia and Nick are the real thing.  My friend thought Nick isn't really into her but has decided to make the best of it and doesn't want to appear to be the mean guy on TV (and maybe in real life he is a decent guy and wants to treat Sonia decently as she is sweet).  My friend is usually very perceptive on people's relationship, so her comments made me pause - though I do think Sonia and Nick end up sleeping together which is a sleazy thing to do if you really aren't committed. I guess we'll see.



I got the same vibe with Nick, but after the latest episode he at least seems like he's warming up to the idea of being in a romantic relationship with Sonia. Def didn't think he was too attracted to her at first but they both seem stand-offish so it oddly might work. 

That one girl (blonde)..what is her name? Lol. She has the meanest face ever. She really seems cold and she doesn't seem to voice her emotions well. Not like I'd feel comfortable with doing that with a stranger that I didn't really like anyway..so can't blame her.


----------



## simplyhappy

I am hooked on this show! I saw season 4 thinking I wouldn't like it, but I watched all available episodes in two days. Then I've gone back and watched S. 1-3. [emoji85][emoji85] Don't judge lol. 

Plus, now I have TPF to read as more indulgence into this show, yippee! At first I thought it was a true reality show, and compared to the Bachelor had more genuine people, not fame seekers. But after reading more behind the scenes gossip, I realize these people aren't entirely genuine and probably in it for the money or fame as well. Ahh well, still hooked on this season.


----------



## Graw

Pinkalicious said:


> I got the same vibe with Nick, but after the latest episode he at least seems like he's warming up to the idea of being in a romantic relationship with Sonia. Def didn't think he was too attracted to her at first but they both seem stand-offish so it oddly might work.
> 
> That one girl (blonde)..what is her name? Lol. She has the meanest face ever. She really seems cold and she doesn't seem to voice her emotions well. Not like I'd feel comfortable with doing that with a stranger that I didn't really like anyway..so can't blame her.



They haven't had a conversation about it on camera.  Derek could also quit smoking marijuana.  Is that not an option? 

I don't see Lillian and Tom working out long term/ more than 3 years.  Their core is different.  I could see him with Sonia not Lillan log term.


----------



## Tropigal3

Pinkalicious said:


> That one girl (blonde)..what is her name? Lol. She has the meanest face ever. She really seems cold and she doesn't seem to voice her emotions well. Not like I'd feel comfortable with doing that with a stranger that I didn't really like anyway..so can't blame her.



That's exactly what I thought.  Heather is pretty expressionless most of the time.  Very cold.  When they were in the cave and she just left him behind, I thought that was not nice at all.  Doesn't seem like she's even trying.  Yeah Derek can be a bit much but at least he's trying to talk about things.  Not discussing things is a relationship killer.  

Also, I tend to take magazine articles with a grain of salt.  So many of them twist things and/or embellish.  Who really knows if was pot or cigs.  In any case, they are an awful couple.  

Nick and Sonia seem to have a good chance.  I like that they're taking things slow and seem to be building up to a stronger relationship.


----------



## Graw

In all seriousness, it is better that they find out now.  If he was smoking tobacco, marijuana or crack her pouting is immature.  If she felt that strongly about it she should have packed up and left.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Graw said:


> In all seriousness, it is better that they find out now.  If he was smoking tobacco, marijuana or crack her pouting is immature.  If she felt that strongly about it she should have packed up and left.


Smoking tobacco is one thing = pot  or crack another. I do think he was smoking something other than tobacco (probably pot) because for me their argument doesn't make sense otherwise (just thinking about his comments about her drinking and her attitude like this was the 1940s).
I really felt she was emotionally done on the last episode. But who knows what contractual obligations they are under. Plus they do get money - I forget how much - $100,000?  She's probably trying to put in the time for the paycheck.


----------



## Graw

CanuckBagLover said:


> Smoking tobacco is one thing = pot  or crack another. I do think he was smoking something other than tobacco (probably pot) because for me their argument doesn't make sense otherwise (just thinking about his comments about her drinking and her attitude like this was the 1940s).
> I really felt she was emotionally done on the last episode. But who knows what contractual obligations they are under. Plus they do get money - I forget how much - $100,000?  She's probably trying to put in the time for the paycheck.



Smoking is definitely different.  She could have handled it better.  I'm not a fan of either of them.  Her for her attitude and him for calling her "no spring chicken."


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Graw said:


> Smoking is definitely different.  She could have handled it better.  I'm not a fan of either of them.  Her for her attitude and him for calling her "no spring chicken."


That was really nasty of him. My opinion of him has fallen drastically.


----------



## coconutsboston

Why is the one couple so wound up about living in a bus? Are they not doing the house shopping & move in bit that all the past seasons did?


----------



## mari_merry

Anybody watching Australian version? 
I'm one the 2nd episode.
Link: make sure you have ad block --- http://watchseries-online.se/episode/married-at-first-sight-au-s03e01


----------



## Tropigal3

coconutsboston said:


> Why is the one couple so wound up about living in a bus? Are they not doing the house shopping & move in bit that all the past seasons did?



So true!  I wonder if they're doing that for the drama.  In any case, they could compromise and maybe her place M-T and the bus F,S,S.?  I wouldn't be happy in any space  THAT small.


----------



## Sassys

coconutsboston said:


> Why is the one couple so wound up about living in a bus? Are they not doing the house shopping & move in bit that all the past seasons did?



They only move into a new place, when the commute to work, doesn't work for them from each others home. Each season they had the choice of getting a new place, or just staying in one anthers place.


----------



## Sassys

No way in hell, am I living in a bus.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Sassys said:


> No way in hell, am I living in a bus.


Right?!!
I forgot she had a dog too. How could he possibly think all three of them could live there?


----------



## Graw

coconutsboston said:


> Why is the one couple so wound up about living in a bus? Are they not doing the house shopping & move in bit that all the past seasons did?


  Tom and Lillian have great physical chemistry.  I wonder if Heather and Derek are contractually obligated to complete 6 weeks.  Nick is introverted and is missing all of Sonia's cues.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Graw said:


> Tom and Lillian have great physical chemistry.  I wonder if Heather and Derek are contractually obligated to complete 6 weeks.  Nick is introverted and is missing all of Sonia's cues.



I agree with you on Tom and Lillian - I think they still have some long term thinking to do to make sure they are really on the same page.  Glad to see they actually rented a house and not living in that stupid bus.
I don't know if Heather and Derek are contractually obligated to complete 6 weeks - but I don't they are forced to live together if they don't want to.  I think they have to agree to appear on camera in order to get paid.  So I expect we will see them.
Sonia is obviously more into Nick than he is into her.  She's too needy. Its only been a couple of weeks, and needs to slow down.  Nick is clueless. He came out of  his shell a bit on the honeymoon, but he seems to have retreated once they were back  home - like the reality of moving in was overwhelming for him.  He seems way more comfortable with his dogs than Sonia. I think he just isn't physically attracted to her but thinks she is a nice person and that's why he's trying to keep things slow and in the friends zone.  I don't see these two together.


----------



## Graw

CanuckBagLover said:


> Sonia is obviously more into Nick than he is into her.  She's too needy. Its only been a couple of weeks, and needs to slow down.  Nick is clueless. He came out of  his shell a bit on the honeymoon, but he seems to have retreated once they were back  home - like the reality of moving in was overwhelming for him.  He seems way more comfortable with his dogs than Sonia. I think he just isn't physically attracted to her but thinks she is a nice person and that's why he's trying to keep things slow and in the friends zone.  I don't see these two together.



I want to see what Nick's last 3 girlfriends looked like.  It's hard to tell if her neediness is pushing him away or something physical.  Her neediness is strong enough to repel any guy.  Her dislike of the dogs that he loves is also a turn off for him.  I wish he would allow the dogs to stay with his mom for a week while They become acclimated to one another.  He is easily/naturally closed off.  Initially I thought why are they on this show?  But, after this episode it became clear.  He can't keep a woman after a few dates if he doesn't show interest and her constant need of reassurance will not be fulfilled by any guy.  With individual counseling they may work. She needs to realize he is there, no need to feel insecure.  He needs to learn the value of touch. 

Lillian and Tom both want to be married and are fairly easy people to get along with.  Her ambition and his simplicity seem incongruous.  When she starts making enough money for expensive bags, a 6 bedroom 4 bathroom home - that is when they will find out. 

To find out Derek smoked 1 day and she was done even though he stopped ... Let it go.  She's prickly.  I wouldn't want to have a partner who gets cold like that.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Graw said:


> I want to see what Nick's last 3 girlfriends looked like.  It's hard to tell if her neediness is pushing him away or something physical.  Her neediness is strong enough to repel any guy.  Her dislike of the dogs that he loves is also a turn off for him.  I wish he would allow the dogs to stay with his mom for a week while They become acclimated to one another.  He is easily/naturally closed off.  Initially I thought why are they on this show?  But, after this episode it became clear.  He can't keep a woman after a few dates if he doesn't show interest and her constant need of reassurance will not be fulfilled by any guy.  With individual counseling they may work. She needs to realize he is there, no need to feel insecure.  He needs to learn the value of touch.
> 
> Lillian and Tom both want to be married and are fairly easy people to get along with.  Her ambition and his simplicity seem incongruous.  When she starts making enough money for expensive bags, a 6 bedroom 4 bathroom home - that is when they will find out.
> 
> To find out Derek smoked 1 day and she was done even though he stopped ... Let it go.  She's prickly.  I wouldn't want to have a partner who gets cold like that.



You make good points about Sonia and Nick and Lillian and Tom.  I thought Sonia said at some point her previous boyfriend cheated on her - that could partially explain her constant need for reassurance.
As for Derek and Heather, I don't know the whole story - there were earlier comments about pot smoking and that reputedly he was doing that daily while on vacation and that's what upset her. If that's is true I can understand Heather's reaction. But even if  this isn't the case, their communication styles are a disaster- she's passive/aggressive and he's direct but also goes for the low blows (like her comment about her age).  He strikes me as immature.  

I don't mind watching the other two couples but I don't want to suffer through the Heather and Derek trainwreck.  Neither of them have turned out to be very likeable.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Sonia got more action from the temptress (I think that's what she called her?) lady, than she's gotten from her husband in her entire marriage.

I say she should run away with her, and call it a day.


----------



## tweegy

Graw said:


> I want to see what Nick's last 3 girlfriends looked like.  It's hard to tell if her neediness is pushing him away or something physical.  Her neediness is strong enough to repel any guy.  Her dislike of the dogs that he loves is also a turn off for him.  I wish he would allow the dogs to stay with his mom for a week while They become acclimated to one another.  He is easily/naturally closed off.  Initially I thought why are they on this show?  But, after this episode it became clear.  He can't keep a woman after a few dates if he doesn't show interest and her constant need of reassurance will not be fulfilled by any guy.  With individual counseling they may work. She needs to realize he is there, no need to feel insecure.  He needs to learn the value of touch.
> 
> Lillian and Tom both want to be married and are fairly easy people to get along with.  Her ambition and his simplicity seem incongruous.  When she starts making enough money for expensive bags, a 6 bedroom 4 bathroom home - that is when they will find out.
> 
> To find out Derek smoked 1 day and she was done even though he stopped ... Let it go.  She's prickly.  I wouldn't want to have a partner who gets cold like that.



I can't understand why the frack the 'experts' would pair someone deathly afraid of dogs with someone with two and not think that would be an issue... [emoji849]

I think Tom has some money no? Someone of them was talking postnup... 

Dereck imo acted ridiculous on their honeymoon.. When he started up on her supposed drinking and how she's old I felt bad for her


----------



## Graw

Nick essentially said Sonia isn't his type.  She is not the girl who he would pick so the connection and attraction isn't as strong.  That is sad to hear, but it explains everything.


----------



## buzzytoes

Graw said:


> Nick essentially said Sonia isn't his type.  She is not the girl who he would pick so the connection and attraction isn't as strong.  That is sad to hear, but it explains everything.



I love when they use that excuse. And how have your choices worked out for you so far?? I know you can't make yourself attracted to someone but the shallowness of these people when they are going on a show to get married sometimes amazes me.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

When Derek told Heather that he wanted to stay married, she looked at him like she was gonna say "nope," right to his face.
Her resting b!tch face is on point.


----------



## Graw

buzzytoes said:


> I love when they use that excuse. And how have your choices worked out for you so far?? I know you can't make yourself attracted to someone but the shallowness of these people when they are going on a show to get married sometimes amazes me.


They should either: 
1. Pick people who don't care about looks or are open minded  
or 
2. Show them pictures of 100 girls and ensure they are matched with one they are attracted to.


----------



## mari_merry

Sleeping with a dog crate on the bed? Are you joking...


----------



## Graw

And holding the dogs paw in the crate.  I have mixed feelings about this.  I want her to be comfortable, but I wouldn't want the dog locked in a tiny cage.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Graw said:


> They should either:
> 1. Pick people who don't care about looks or are open minded
> or
> 2. Show them pictures of 100 girls and ensure they are matched with one they are attracted to.



I think these people have to be more open minded (people are always going to care about looks and physical attraction) and be more realistic and also realize things are going to take time.  I just wonder how much behind the scenes pressure there are for these couples to "bond" for a lack of a better word.


----------



## Sassys

*Married at First Sight's David Norton and Vanessa Nelson Get a Second Chance at Love on Spin-Off Series

Married at First Sight's David Norton and Vanessa Nelson are getting another shot at happily ever after. 
The fan favorites – who both married strangers in season 3 of FYI's hit reality show – will be starring in the new spin-off series Married at First Sight: Second Chances. 

Currently being filmed in Atlanta, the show (produced by Kinetic Content) will follow the two singles as they date multiple suitors with the guidance ofMAFS's experts, including Dr. Pepper Schwartz, Pastor Calvin Roberson and Rachel DeAlto. 

"I am grateful to be given a second chance at finding love and can't wait to share my journey with the fans of Married at First Sight," Norton tells PEOPLE exclusively. "I'm excited to experience this next chapter in the story of finding 'Mrs. Right.' Hopefully this next chapter will be the last!"
On the third season of MAFS, Norton and his wife Ashley decided to divorce after they were unable to connect emotionally and physically throughout their weeks-long marriage. Meanwhile, Nelson's marriage to her husband Tres appeared to be pretty smooth sailing, but the relationship quickly fell apart after filming concluded. 

http://www.people.com/article/married-first-sight-david-vanessa-spinoff-series*


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

^^Interesting..
Sure, I'll watch.


----------



## tweegy

Nick just aint normal...


----------



## Graw

Can't wait to see Vanessa!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sassys said:


> *Married at First Sight's David Norton and Vanessa Nelson Get a Second Chance at Love on Spin-Off Series
> 
> Married at First Sight's David Norton and Vanessa Nelson are getting another shot at happily ever after.
> The fan favorites – who both married strangers in season 3 of FYI's hit reality show – will be starring in the new spin-off series Married at First Sight: Second Chances.
> 
> Currently being filmed in Atlanta, the show (produced by Kinetic Content) will follow the two singles as they date multiple suitors with the guidance ofMAFS's experts, including Dr. Pepper Schwartz, Pastor Calvin Roberson and Rachel DeAlto.
> 
> "I am grateful to be given a second chance at finding love and can't wait to share my journey with the fans of Married at First Sight," Norton tells PEOPLE exclusively. "I'm excited to experience this next chapter in the story of finding 'Mrs. Right.' Hopefully this next chapter will be the last!"
> On the third season of MAFS, Norton and his wife Ashley decided to divorce after they were unable to connect emotionally and physically throughout their weeks-long marriage. Meanwhile, Nelson's marriage to her husband Tres appeared to be pretty smooth sailing, but the relationship quickly fell apart after filming concluded.
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/married-first-sight-david-vanessa-spinoff-series*


Interesting...I wonder how this  new show is going to be any different though.  Vanessa was ok but I always thought there was something off about David.  Neither of these two are compelling enough for me to make me watch.


----------



## tweegy

Graw said:


> Can't wait to see Vanessa!



I can't wait to see an update on her purse LOL!


----------



## coconutsboston

I'm not entirely sure why they'd want more "guidance" from the MAFS "experts". Their track record isn't the greatest.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

tweegy said:


> I can't wait to see an update on her purse LOL!


That wasn't Vanessa, it was Ashley 
We might never know if she went steady with her Coach purse or not :'(  lol


----------



## Graw

That was David's wife, Ashley.  Walking around with her purse in the house!  That made me laugh.  These people are "good tv."  I hope they mention her!


----------



## Graw

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> That wasn't Vanessa, it was Ashley
> We might never know if she went steady with her Coach purse or not :'(  lol



That was the closest the experts came to making a match that season.


----------



## tweegy

Oh! I thought Ashley was coming back[emoji23]

Then I guess her and the purse are living happily ever after with their purse children [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Graw

Lol! 
This show has too many episodes now with the confessions and unfiltered.  I can't figure out how to block that from my dvr.  They aren't interesting enough to watch more or behind any scenes.


----------



## deltalady

I'm not liking Nick at all.


----------



## LaAgradecida

deltalady said:


> I'm not liking Nick at all.



Nick got drunk and the truth came out!!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

LaAgradecida said:


> Nick got drunk and the truth came out!!!


What happened? I missed it.


----------



## deltalady

CanuckBagLover said:


> What happened? I missed it.



He pretty much said that he didn't think he should have to work at the relationship since they were scientifically matched. He felt it should all just fall into place without work. Then he said he didn't like Sonja nor did he find her attractive. She packed up and left.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

deltalady said:


> He pretty much said that he didn't think he should have to work at the relationship since they were scientifically matched. He felt it should all just fall into place without work. Then he said he didn't like Sonja nor did he find her attractive. She packed up and left.


OMG!  There is something seriously wrong with him.  I feel bad for Sonja.  I just don't think I can watch this show anymore.  People just get destroyed in the process and these matchmakers are a joke.


----------



## Graw

CanuckBagLover said:


> OMG!  There is something seriously wrong with him.  I feel bad for Sonja.  I just don't think I can watch this show anymore.  People just get destroyed in the process and these matchmakers are a joke.


Destroyed is a good word.  Poor Sonia, he could have been gentle.


----------



## JLJRN

Graw said:


> Lol!
> This show has too many episodes now with the confessions and unfiltered.  I can't figure out how to block that from my dvr.  They aren't interesting enough to watch more or behind any scenes.



Agree, but you do learn spoilers from carefully watching the snippets of previews...... For one, Sonia says that she and Nick DID have sex..... I don't know when, but I'm guessing it wasn't. " successful", then Nick got drunk and angry and blamed his " poor performance " on the fact that he doesn't find her attractive; this is just my theory.

I do think Derek would've been a better match for Sonia and Heather for Nick.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

That was so heartless. Poor Sonia, no one deserves that


----------



## tweegy

Now watching the show... nick is an idiot. 

I think this dude has issues. He thought he was going to get some bombshell, but is behaving like a brat.

I think Sonia tried her beat but nick didn't like her from day one


----------



## Graw

tweegy said:


> Now watching the show... nick is an idiot.
> 
> I think this dude has issues. He thought he was going to get some bombshell, but is behaving like a brat.
> 
> I think Sonia tried her beat but nick didn't like her from day one



She did try.   She is beautiful inside out,  I hope she finds someone who realizes that.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I just can't watch this show anymore - its an absolute trainwreck but in not in good entertaining way.


----------



## Graw

CanuckBagLover said:


> I just can't watch this show anymore - its an absolute trainwreck but in not in good entertaining way.



I thought highly compatible people would be matched to find an uncanny attraction and deep love for one another.  

Instead basic deal breakers were overlooked or misrepresented.  They should coach the partners before they wed: 
- Be on your best behavior 
- First impressions are everlasting 
- Don't smoke weed 
- Don't tell your wife you aren't attracted to her after you had sex a few times


----------



## LaAgradecida

Does anyone think Tom and Lily or Sonia and Nock will make it?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

LaAgradecida said:


> Does anyone think Tom and Lily or Sonia and Nock will make it?


no


----------



## tweegy

Tom and Lily I think are ok...but who knows..I remember the article someone posted that it seems if not one but all broke up...That article called the divorce in 2 weeks from the other couple..

Sonia and Nick nah.. Altho I'm glad he calmed down...but he dodged what he said like tried to play he didn't REALLY say it....when he DID say it.. Like dude, the production crew was there and heard you too. But he seemed to see how he was being a child. Im glad Sonia is taking a step back. But from the preview it looked like Nick is pissed shes talking it slow...


----------



## Graw

LaAgradecida said:


> Does anyone think Tom and Lily or Sonia and Nock will make it?


I want to root for a couple, but I can't.  



tweegy said:


> Tom and Lily I think are ok...but who knows..I remember the article someone posted that it seems if not one but all broke up...That article called the divorce in 2 weeks from the other couple..
> 
> Sonia and Nick nah.. Altho I'm glad he calmed down...but he dodged what he said like tried to play he didn't REALLY say it....when he DID say it.. Like dude, the production crew was there and heard you too. But he seemed to see how he was being a child. Im glad Sonia is taking a step back. But from the preview it looked like Nick is pissed shes talking it slow...


  I think this is the first time a woman didn't run away from Tom's bus life and a man is dealing with Lily's intense fear of walking out on her like her father did.  I hope they are together in 5 years, but I don't see it.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

This week's episode..
Heather annoys me so much. Ugh.
Nick totally thinks that saying "sorry" is really enough to fix everything. Sonia needs someone way kinder than that.
What does Tom do? You see Lili working, but never see him working. Uhmmm


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> This week's episode..
> Heather annoys me so much. Ugh.
> Nick totally thinks that saying "sorry" is really enough to fix everything. Sonia needs someone way kinder than that.
> What does Tom do? You see Lili working, but never see him working. Uhmmm


I thought Tom did interior design work for yacht interiors but I agree its suspicious that you never see him working and I can't help but think one reason he lives in a bus is that its cheap


----------



## Graw

None of the couple seem to match.  Seems more like 6 people who have a desire to be in relationships.

Sonia should be matched with a compassionate philanthropist.  Nick with a supermodel.  Tom with a sugar mama.  Lili with a loving business mogul.  Derek with a professional girl who is ok with "smoking."  Heather with a guy who is extremely patient, calm and understanding.


----------



## Tropigal3

CanuckBagLover said:


> I thought Tom did interior design work for yacht interiors but I agree its suspicious that you never see him working and I can't help but think one reason he lives in a bus is that its cheap



Maybe yacht interior designers aren't in high demand.  I mean how many people can afford a yacht, lol!  I know realtors can be super busy, my realtor sometimes works till past midnight.


----------



## anabanana745

Without spoiling for anyone that hasn't watched...was shocked by the outcome!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

anabanana745 said:


> Without spoiling for anyone that hasn't watched...was shocked by the outcome!


do tell!  I've given up but I am curious.


----------



## Sassys

CanuckBagLover said:


> do tell!  I've given up but I am curious.


----------



## coconutsboston

CanuckBagLover said:


> do tell!  I've given up but I am curious.


+1!!!


----------



## Sassys

CanuckBagLover said:


> do tell!  I've given up but I am curious.





coconutsboston said:


> +1!!!





Spoiler



both couples wanted to stay married


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I just finished watching it online.
Woah..

When can we start talking about it?!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

[QUOTE="Sassys, post: 30749461, member: 7317"

Interesting! Thanks!


----------



## Croatia

I find Nick so boring. The way he talks, his attitude, everything!! And the fact that he keeps saying that he is not attracted to her, even in front of his friends, bothers me. It's disrespectful and hurtful especially  knowing that they slept together!!! 

And I actually find Sonia very attractive, she's beautiful.

As for the other couple, they seem in love but they focus too much on the negative and the future, they should enjoy what they have... 
They are very different (still don't understand why they were matched).

I'm from France and the french version of this show is starting in a few weeks. Excited to see how it translates here and what people think of the show[emoji16]


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Croatia said:


> I find Nick so boring. The way he talks, his attitude, everything!! And the fact that he keeps saying that he is not attracted to her, even in front of his friends, bothers me. It's disrespectful and hurtful especially  knowing that they slept together!!!
> 
> And I actually find Sonia very attractive, she's beautiful.
> 
> As for the other couple, they seem in love but they focus too much on the negative and the future, they should enjoy what they have...
> They are very different (still don't understand why they were matched).
> 
> I'm from France and the french version of this show is starting in a few weeks. Excited to see how it translates here and what people think of the show[emoji16][/QUOTE
> 
> Well I hope they have better luck matching people successfully on the French version - the US show has had an abysmal track record!


----------



## Tropigal3

Sassys said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> both couples wanted to stay married


To be honest I'm not all that surprised.


----------



## simplyhappy

Awww if you watch the teaser for the post-decision episode, it does not look good. [emoji17]


----------



## LaAgradecida

Nick is an idiot!!!


----------



## Sassys

_Married at First Sight_'s Jamie Otis and Doug Hehner Announce Pregnancy Six Months After Losing Their Son

http://people.com/babies/jamie-otis-pregnant-doug-hehner-expecting-after-losing-son/


----------



## coconutsboston

"Since we lost our first born"? That's a very odd way of putting it.


----------



## buzzytoes

That whole picture is weird to me.


----------



## coconutsboston

MAFS is in its 5th season   I just caught a little bit of the weddings episode but turned it off.  I'm not sure I'll be able to tune in for this round.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wish they'd send these couples to more exciting honeymoon places than St Thomas and The Bahamas...


----------



## mason012

I really enjoyed the cast from last season. I don't feel as invested in the couples from this season. I have watched a few episodes, but not all of any one. 

Cody and Danielle - This relationship seems forced. I believe they will give it a good try, but I don't know that Danielle will find love with this guy. 
Nathan and Sheila - Shelia is very sweet. Nathan thinks he is in an R&B music video. It was cringey how sexual he made every kiss on their wedding day. 
Ashley and Anthony - Golden couple of the season. They are physically a good match. We'll see how their personalities mesh.


----------



## simplyhappy

Allllllright... I got hooked in again. I'm watching season 5!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I'm on the episode after the weddings. When Nathan's mother asked at the family brunch: "Am I still the queen?"
I thought:  really?!
Same with Ashley's sister, getting all up in the mix, trying to move them in to her place


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Oh, and I'm super happy they moved the show to Lifetime! Their video player is way better than FYI ever was


----------



## Sassys

Okay, if I hear the black guy say one more damn time how amazing and fine his wife is, I am going to scream. You know nothing about this woman. Halle Berry is gorgeous and we all know she is bat sh$t crazy. Pretty does not mean, amazing person.


----------



## anabanana745

Did anyone see the second chances spinoff? Those two are a piece of work. David clearly thinks he is on a lifetime knockoff of the Bachelor. And the girl...wow so naive and stupid. It's no surprise their marriages didn't work out. Neither seem very mature.


----------



## simplyhappy

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> I'm on the episode after the weddings. When Nathan's mother asked at the family brunch: "Am I still the queen?"
> I thought:  really?!
> Same with Ashley's sister, getting all up in the mix, trying to move them in to her place



Riiight, but I'm glad he answered the way he did, good job!

I think Ashley & Anthony have a likely chance of surviving this, but I can tell her sister is very attached to her.


----------



## simplyhappy

anabanana745 said:


> Did anyone see the second chances spinoff? Those two are a piece of work. David clearly thinks he is on a lifetime knockoff of the Bachelor. And the girl...wow so naive and stupid. It's no surprise their marriages didn't work out. Neither seem very mature.



Ehh I don't think I'll watch this one. Didn't we all discover that David was some sort of con-artist?


----------



## kcf68

Yes the second chances like a Bachelor show with Duds!  Geesh really !


----------



## Tropigal3

anabanana745 said:


> Did anyone see the second chances spinoff? Those two are a piece of work. David clearly thinks he is on a lifetime knockoff of the Bachelor. And the girl...wow so naive and stupid. It's no surprise their marriages didn't work out. Neither seem very mature.



It's so weird seeing being the "lead" so to speak, and being able to choose from a large pool of women!  Hard to believe that there were so many who were actually attracted to him.  He's okay looking but seems so...nerdy/geeky for the role.  But seems like the show is giving much more time (four months).  We shall see.


----------



## Graw

kcf68 said:


> Yes the second chances like a Bachelor show with Duds!  Geesh really !



I watched 5 minutes of it.  It seems like the bachelor!


----------



## Graw

The girl who noticed David was wearing the same shorts from his honeymoon is scary.  The worse thing you can do is cyber stalk someone, just get to know him.


----------



## Tropigal3

Graw said:


> The girl who noticed David was wearing the same shorts from his honeymoon is scary.  The worse thing you can do is cyber stalk someone, just get to know him.



She was definitely scary.  Asking for a kiss in front of another woman.  Mentioning the shorts.  Then getting nasty when he lets her go.  He should have had a backbone and told her NO when she asked to be given another chance!  I wonder if she was a plant just for the drama.


----------



## Sassys

_Married at First Sight_'s Tom Wilson and Lillian Vilchez to Divorce After 14 Months of Marriage






http://people.com/tv/married-first-sight-tom-wilson-lillian-vilchez-divorce/


----------



## Tropigal3

Sad but not surprising.  They seem like such a great couple but she likes a house/condo and he wants to live in his bus.


----------



## Graw

Lillian is ambitious.  Tom is more laid back.  They had great chemistry, but one episode when she was crying in the bed was puzzling.


----------



## Graw

I've only watched 1 episode - trust.

Nathan and Sheila are adorable.
Ashely and Anthony I don't sense the chemistry. 
Danielle doesn't seem into Cody.  Cody clearly likes Danielle.  Hopefully she will let her guard down. 



mason012 said:


> I really enjoyed the cast from last season. I don't feel as invested in the couples from this season. I have watched a few episodes, but not all of any one.
> 
> Cody and Danielle - This relationship seems forced. I believe they will give it a good try, but I don't know that Danielle will find love with this guy.
> Nathan and Sheila - Shelia is very sweet. Nathan thinks he is in an R&B music video. It was cringey how sexual he made every kiss on their wedding day.
> Ashley and Anthony - Golden couple of the season. They are physically a good match. We'll see how their personalities mesh.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Graw said:


> I've only watched 1 episode - trust.
> 
> Nathan and Sheila are adorable.
> Ashely and Anthony I don't sense the chemistry.
> Danielle doesn't seem into Cody.  Cody clearly likes Danielle.  Hopefully she will let her guard down.


i watch all the episodes. i agree w/this. i don't think Cody likes Danielle though, i think he'd go for anyone put in front of him. he seems very ... juvenile? like he just wants a woman to try stuff with (like living together). not mature. i didn't like Nate/Sheila on the honeymoon but agree that they are adorable and probably have the best chance. Ashley is too interested in herself i think.


----------



## Graw

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i watch all the episodes. i agree w/this. i don't think Cody likes Danielle though, i think he'd go for anyone put in front of him. he seems very ... juvenile? like he just wants a woman to try stuff with (like living together). not mature. i didn't like Nate/Sheila on the honeymoon but agree that they are adorable and probably have the best chance. Ashley is too interested in herself i think.



I agree.  Cody will date/marry anything placed in front of him.  I wish they would have paired him with someone who didn't have a large chip on her shoulder/ hung up about her ex. It's hard  to watch especially when codys brother and Danielle's sister are sitting on eachothers laps and being affectionate.

I think Ashely is very insecure and they might blossom after she realizes he cares for her.  Anything he says she says why? What do you mean? Am I annoying? Lots of self doubt there that time will help with.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Graw said:


> I agree.  Cody will date/marry anything placed in front of him.  I wish they would have paired him with someone who didn't have a large chip on her shoulder/ hung up about her ex. It's hard  to watch especially when codys brother and Danielle's sister are sitting on eachothers laps and being affectionate.
> 
> I think Ashely is very insecure and they might blossom after she realizes he cares for her.  Anything he says she says why? What do you mean? Am I annoying? Lots of self doubt there that time will help with.


i just watched the latest episode, it's so funny that cody's brother and her best friend hooked up in a split second. it just shows how that spark of chemistry is really important. i have hope for Ashley/Anthony, but omg... enough with wanting a baby this minute. nate's mom... wow, not a MIL i'd ever want! kudos to sheila for being so nice.


----------



## Tropigal3

Graw said:


> I've only watched 1 episode - trust.
> 
> Nathan and Sheila are adorable.
> Ashely and Anthony I don't sense the chemistry.
> Danielle doesn't seem into Cody.  Cody clearly likes Danielle.  Hopefully she will let her guard down.



Nathan and Sheila surprised me after that fiasco of a honeymoon.  They seem happy now.

I really like Ashley and Anthony.  I think they make a great couple and I can see why they were matched.   Anthony seems very patient BUT Ashley seems to get defensive.  She's overthinking everything everyone says to her.

Cody and Danielle really need more help.  Danielle is fixated on comparing past relationships.   I think if Cody would be more assertive in making decisions, planning, etc. it would help.  Other than that, he's really difficult to read because he's so monotone all the time.


----------



## Graw

Something about David seems devious/ irregular.


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> Married at First Sight star is forced to deny allegations he abused an ex-girlfriend - but admits he WAS arrested after they got into a 'fight' when he caught her with his brother
> David Norton, 29, stars on the current season of the hit FYI reality show
> In recent weeks, the software accounts executive has been accused online of physically abusing his ex-girlfriend, after an arrest record surfaced
> He has now spoken out to deny the reports, but revealed that he was cited for disorderly conduct after finding her and his brother together in 2007
> In December, David told Daily Mail Online that he had planned to propose to 'an ex-girlfriend' when she 'picked a fight and broke up with him'
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...d-got-fight-caught-brother.html#ixzz411oFcdEs


  I thought there was something else about him.


----------



## iamshoediva

Sheila is working my nerves. Seriously. For her to be older than Nate, its like.... GROW UP ALREADY! She just walked off from him the other day and he's walking behind her like a lost puppy dog. I will say, after watching this show several seasons.... most of these people are in love with the IDEA of marriage. When it comes down to actually putting in the work, they come up short. I may stop watching after this season, because that whole thing is getting old. Its like the show is mocking the institution of marriage.


----------



## Graw

Sheila sounds silly saying her male friend will always have a place.  She is placing her friend before her husband.  I wish they would have find someone better for Nate.


----------



## iamshoediva

Graw said:


> Sheila sounds silly saying her male friend will always have a place.  She is placing her friend before her husband.  I wish they would have find someone better for Nate.


I SAID THE SAME THING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was shocked that they placed them two together. She doesn't have an open heart. Very closed. Very judgmental. Very critical.


----------



## Graw

iamshoediva said:


> I SAID THE SAME THING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was shocked that they placed them two together. She doesn't have an open heart. Very closed. Very judgmental. Very critical.


They are a cute couple, but their hurdles are silly.  She doesn't want to get over her male friend??? Who looks at her as if he is in love. 


Seriously there are probably 100 other gorgeous, successful, intelligent women that could have been matched with him. 

With nice attitudes [emoji5] 

She wants a child/ non dominant/ follower husband ... she should marry her best friend! Simple!


----------



## iamshoediva

Graw said:


> They are a cute couple, but their hurdles are silly.  She doesn't want to get over her male friend??? Who looks at her as if he is in love.
> 
> 
> Seriously there are probably 100 other gorgeous, successful, intelligent women that could have been matched with him.
> 
> With nice attitudes [emoji5]
> 
> She wants a child/ non dominant/ follower husband ... she should marry her best friend! Simple!



She wants a child/ non dominant/ follower husband ... she should marry her best friend! Hahahahahahahaha.... you ain't right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm not tripping over the male bestie. My problem is her attitude and hangups. She goes into a fit when he says he wants out, but when she walks away she expects him to be right behind her like a puppy dog. I just can't with her. She is really working my nerves.


----------



## Graw

It will be interesting to see if the therapists can counsel them to growth.  There is potential there.


----------



## iamshoediva

SHEILA IS WORKING MY DANGGONE NERVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is so disrespectful. Like, seriously.


----------



## Tropigal3

Only two more weeks and no intimacy yet with Cody & Danielle.  I think Cody lacks the maturity,  at least for this relationship.  I mean for him to just come out and say they haven't had s*x yet!  If a miracle doesn't happen they're doomed.  I think the other two will make it, at least I hope they do.

Also, regarding "Second Chances", David is a real idiot.


----------



## Graw

I'm so happy the girls are calling David out as a fraud next week!  Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Graw

iamshoediva said:


> SHEILA IS WORKING MY DANGGONE NERVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is so disrespectful. Like, seriously.



I'm not doing this with you!

I understand Sheila doesn't want to look bad in front of the cameras for documentation purposes then don't pretend to be on the phone while filming and walk away from your husband.  That looks worse!  Just fake it and smile until they are alone.  I think her issue with him is financial.  She is worried she is going to be the bread winner and he will spend foolishly.  She wants him to know she's in charge. When he mentioned looking at a garage to live in, her response was cutting.


I like Cody, I don't like his pairing.  I don't think she's attracted to him and she might benefit from therapy to work on her trust issues.  

The third couple, Ashely and Anthony, the snails as pets seems weird.  He is trying to no end and seems like he would marry a piece of paper of it said yes.


----------



## iamshoediva

I'm just now catching up on MAFS Second Chances from OnDemand. I didn't even know this show existed until Thursday when they showed the finale after MAFS. So, David is MAD passive aggressive, a trait I can't stand in a man. One minute, he's pimping Malika for gossip and information and the next he's shutting ole girl down for giving him inside intel. And then why is he allowed to be hypocritical when one of the girls dates someone outside of himself? So, he can date and kiss and fondle a dozen or so women, but these women can't? And I disagree with the experts. In the real world, two people dating other multiple people is how it works... until they both decide to be exclusive. 

Regarding Vanessa, she's an undercover freak with all these sex questions. I'm so annoyed Shannon made it to the last two. He's a Malika... he was only in it to "win." The Jewish guy should have been in the final two. He was very sincere and they appeared to have a genuine connection. OK, so he had a nomadic spirit. I think he was willing to compromise on some things. I actually think she decided blonde high top dude was the one at the group bowling date. I noticed how she clung to him. 

I don't like this show's set-up. Its too much like the other shows. How does MAFS producers go from arranged marriaged to this?


----------



## iamshoediva

Graw said:


> I'm not doing this with you!
> 
> I understand Sheila doesn't want to look bad in front of the cameras for documentation purposes then don't pretend to be on the phone while filming and walk away from your husband.  That looks worse!  Just fake it and smile until they are alone.  I think her issue with him is financial.  She is worried she is going to be the bread winner and he will spend foolishly.  She wants him to know she's in charge. When he mentioned looking at a garage to live in, her response was cutting.
> 
> 
> I like Cody, I don't like his pairing.  I don't think she's attracted to him and she might benefit from therapy to work on her trust issues.
> 
> The third couple, Ashely and Anthony, the snails as pets seems weird.  He is trying to no end and seems like he would marry a piece of paper of it said yes.



I chalk the whole not wanting the world to know your business to the black culture. In black culture, privacy and skeletons run rampant. So, I get it. But you don't sign up to meet a stranger at the alter and have a camera crew document it and then say, "I'm not exposing the not so attractive features of my evolving marriage to the cameras"

It doesnt work like that. 

To me, she lacks a lot of emotional maturity. Nate is WAY more emotionally mature than her and to see him in crocodile tears in the teaser for next week pisses me off. I would not be mad at him AT ALL if he decides to divorce her.


----------



## Tropigal3

iamshoediva said:


> And then why is he allowed to be hypocritical when one of the girls dates someone outside of himself? So, he can date and kiss and fondle a dozen or so women, but these women can't? And I disagree with the experts. In the real world, two people dating other multiple people is how it works... until they both decide to be exclusive.
> 
> I don't like this show's set-up. Its too much like the other shows. How does MAFS producers go from arranged marriaged to this?



I get what you mean about being hypocritical.  But it's a show about David & Vanessa's journey in finding a life partner through a tv show.  So there's going to be some control.  Plus the men and women who were vying for their affection knew D & V from last season's show and choose to go after them.  Although come to think of it, why would there be all those men watching this show, lol!

On the other hand, yes it's too much like the abc show.


----------



## Graw

David is a liar.  He led those women on.  He wasn't luke warm with them.  He looked into their parents eyes and told the same lie...I could marry and have children tomorrow with your daughter.  Awful.


----------



## iamshoediva

Graw said:


> David is a liar.  He led those women on.  He wasn't luke warm with them.  He looked into their parents eyes and told the same lie...I could marry and have children tomorrow with your daughter.  Awful.


Yeah, I'm going to have to agree with you. I watched an episode last night that I didn't really watch, and I think he is the biggest con artist. He is a big LIE walking. I agree with the woman whose career he didn't even know before he "broke up" with her that he doesn't know what he wants, let alone who he is. He chose ole girl because she was familiar. Emotional Con artist.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Tropigal3 said:


> Only two more weeks and no intimacy yet with Cody & Danielle.  I think Cody lacks the maturity,  at least for this relationship.  I mean for him to just come out and say they haven't had s*x yet!  If a miracle doesn't happen they're doomed.  I think the other two will make it, at least I hope they do.
> 
> Also, regarding "Second Chances", David is a real idiot.


what guy says we haven't had sex yet in front of everyone?? i don't understand cody at all... he wants sex but expects her to make every romantic move on him. he does NOTHING to make it seem like he's even interested. they should have picked his brother for the show - his brother seems to have the personality and charisma that cody lacks. he keeps saying danielle has 'trust' issues but the issue is clearly him and his lack of maturity.

ashley... she is a wet blanket for sure. i don't understand why she won't even try stuff. that'll wear on his nerves. she just wants a baby and then will check out of the relationship anyway.

nate and sheila... i like him more and more and her less and less. she's doing one thing for cameras and another in private, has anyone else started to notice her eyes always seeking the camera??


----------



## Pinkalicious

ccbaggirl89 said:


> what guy says we haven't had sex yet in front of everyone?? i don't understand cody at all... he wants sex but expects her to make every romantic move on him. he does NOTHING to make it seem like he's even interested. they should have picked his brother for the show - his brother seems to have the personality and charisma that cody lacks. he keeps saying danielle has 'trust' issues but the issue is clearly him and his lack of maturity.
> 
> ashley... she is a wet blanket for sure. i don't understand why she won't even try stuff. that'll wear on his nerves. she just wants a baby and then will check out of the relationship anyway.
> 
> nate and sheila... i like him more and more and her less and less. she's doing one thing for cameras and another in private, has anyone else started to notice her eyes always seeking the camera??



I agree.. cody's brother seems way more personable and interesting. I think Cody made their relationship awkward from the beginning. You just can't force intimacy. He seems to think that sex will turn their relationship around, but doesn't understand there needs to be a connection deeper than a ring on your finger and paperwork. If they were dating that would not even be an issue you bring up in front of other people. That was so cringeworthy. Their whole dynamic seems forced. 

That whole scene with Sheila was ridiculous. She is extremely hypocritical... I don't like her approach to conflict resolution. She claims that she doesn't want to discuss issues on camera but you can tell the way she speaks to Nate is how she would speak to him off camera if she's angry at the situation. It's difficult talking to someone who doesn't give you that respect even during a disagreement..I wouldn't be able to handle her at all.

Ashley is just annoying. I don't think she's ready for marriage let alone a child. A baby will test your relationship like nothing else can. I don't see her being able to compromise.


----------



## Graw

I agree Ashley is annoying, Sheila needs an attitude adjustment and Codys brother is charismatic, but is he marriage material?


----------



## Pinkalicious

Graw said:


> I agree Ashley is annoying, Sheila needs an attitude adjustment and Codys brother is charismatic, but is he marriage material?



Not sure but I'd be more interested in his relationship. Danielle and Cody are such a snooze fest... watching some teenage relationships on teen mom and 16 and pregnant are more interesting.


----------



## Graw

The brother is probably better tv material.


----------



## iamshoediva

Sheila is not emotionally, mentally or spiritually ready or prepared to love a man unconditionally. Her love comes with all kinds of unknown rules and boundaries, while she's allowed to cross... no, punch a hole through boundaries that she knows crosses into the completely disrespectful lane. 

I am praying to Sweet Baby Jesus that Nathan's deep seated desire to be a husband and have a family doesn't override his spiritual discernment that is screaming: SHE IS NOT THE ONE, AT LEAST NOT RIGHT NOW. 

And I pray he can find some peace and dignity with just walking away, saying NO and asking for a divorce. He deserves someone who has an open heart and Sheila is not that person. Period.

Danielle and Cody. God bless them. If they make it, I will be SHOCKED!

Second Chances:
Vanessa was clearly disrespectful to dude she ended up dismissing. Did someone tell ehr this is HER show? Maybe we didn't get the memo. She was dismissive, disrespectful and belittling. She refused to try to see his perspective. And funny thing is! She wants a relationship where there is "role playing." Its the reason why her marriage with Trey ended.

Some of these women have some serious issues, but let's just admit it: David _is_ a con artist. He should have never been allowed to do this show. I felt all kinds of pity when he left MAFS and saw how Ashley treated him, but I should have known that he was forcing public perceptions of him by playing the victim card that were not authentic. He is sick!


----------



## Tropigal3

iamshoediva said:


> Sheila is not emotionally, mentally or spiritually ready or prepared to love a man unconditionally. Her love comes with all kinds of unknown rules and boundaries, while she's allowed to cross... no, punch a hole through boundaries that she knows crosses into the completely disrespectful lane.
> *OMG so true!  Her emotional immaturity and the ability to deal with things in a civil manner is embarrassing.  And for her to threaten divorce every time she can't deal with thing is shameful.*
> 
> I am praying to Sweet Baby Jesus that Nathan's deep seated desire to be a husband and have a family doesn't override his spiritual discernment that is screaming: SHE IS NOT THE ONE, AT LEAST NOT RIGHT NOW.
> 
> And I pray he can find some peace and dignity with just walking away, saying NO and asking for a divorce. He deserves someone who has an open heart and Sheila is not that person. Period.
> 
> Danielle and Cody. God bless them. If they make it, I will be SHOCKED!
> _*In some odd way I like them as a couple.  I think one problem is that Cody overthinks and maybe he needs to be more affectionate toward Danielle instead of being overly cautious of what she may think.  That would demonstrate his "*_*manliness"...that he can take charge.  *
> 
> Second Chances:
> Vanessa was clearly disrespectful to dude she ended up dismissing. Did someone tell ehr this is HER show? Maybe we didn't get the memo. She was dismissive, disrespectful and belittling. She refused to try to see his perspective. And funny thing is! She wants a relationship where there is "role playing." Its the reason why her marriage with Trey ended.
> *I think they both were disrespectful to one another.  He tried to look calm but he seemed to have a chip on his shoulder from day one.  *
> 
> Some of these women have some serious issues, but let's just admit it: David _is_ a con artist. He should have never been allowed to do this show. I felt all kinds of pity when he left MAFS and saw how Ashley treated him, but I should have known that he was forcing public perceptions of him by playing the victim card that were not authentic. He is sick!
> _*Yep.  And did he really think that Malika would have any interest whatsoever in dating him?  She looked totally bored and disgusted for most of the season.  She should have left weeks before instead of leading him on like she did.  *_


----------



## Pinkalicious

So annoyed with David. What the hell did I just watch this whole damn season for if it ended like that? If he didn't feel that way about Tara why the hell did he say he loved her? Suuuuch an idiot. If she looked like Melika I'm sure he would have proposed. Or if Melika continued to lead him on he would have proposed to her... he is so blind.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Anyone still watching? I'm on the 2nd to last episode.

Sheila grates my nerves.. I can't live with anyone like that. So condescending to Nate. I would run... and fast. 

Cody is just weird and why is he so obsessed with consummating the marriage?


----------



## Tropigal3

I'm happy that it ended as it did.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i am shocked by the ending tbh. i figured A/A, but the others? i wonder if they are paid to stay together? i don't really put much stock in the final episode, it's the reunion that really matters... if they are still together or not. i expect A/A is.


----------



## Tropigal3

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i am shocked by the ending tbh. i figured A/A, but the others? i wonder if they are paid to stay together? i don't really put much stock in the final episode, it's the reunion that really matters... if they are still together or not. i expect A/A is.



I was really surprised as well but I think D & C  have potential if they would both just relax.  As far as the S & N, she needs to stop the divorce threats.  But it's just nice that they all will try to keep it together.  But yes, I'm very interested in how they are doing months later.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Tropigal3 said:


> I was really surprised as well but I think D & C  have potential if they would both just relax.  As far as the S & N, she needs to stop the divorce threats.  But it's just nice that they all will try to keep it together.  But yes, I'm very interested in how they are doing months later.


D&C could be a Jamie/Doug... a couple that doesn't do well on-camera but has potential afterwards. who knows.. i don't hold out hope.


----------



## Pinkalicious

ccbaggirl89 said:


> D&C could be a Jamie/Doug... a couple that doesn't do well on-camera but has potential afterwards. who knows.. i don't hold out hope.



I think Cody would have agreed to divorce if Danielle wanted it. I just don't see them working it out. Not sure if Cody gets that bringing up the sex thing just makes things even more weird and him sound creepy. If they were just dating (which they pretty much are), idk if he would constantly push sex since he seems to think that being married automatically equals sex.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Pinkalicious said:


> I think Cody would have agreed to divorce if Danielle wanted it. I just don't see them working it out. Not sure if Cody gets that bringing up the sex thing just makes things even more weird and him sound creepy. If they were just dating (which they pretty much are), idk if he would constantly push sex since he seems to think that being married automatically equals sex.


exactly! every other word out of his mouth was sex. maybe that's just being a 25-year-old man, but that is such a turn off. i really didn't see effort to get to know her


----------



## Graw

Wow, this changes my perspective.  Sheila exposed Nate as a cheater and cheater on her many times from the beginning.



Pinkalicious said:


> Anyone still watching? I'm on the 2nd to last episode.
> 
> Sheila grates my nerves.. I can't live with anyone like that. So condescending to Nate. I would run... and fast.
> 
> Cody is just weird and why is he so obsessed with consummating the marriage?





Tropigal3 said:


> I was really surprised as well but I think D & C  have potential if they would both just relax.  As far as the S & N, she needs to stop the divorce threats.  But it's just nice that they all will try to keep it together.  But yes, I'm very interested in how they are doing months later.


----------



## susieserb

MAFS 2018. I'm rooting for all of them..P.S. I sobbed at all the couples' weddings.


----------



## pquiles

susieserb said:


> MAFS 2018. I'm rooting for all of them..P.S. I sobbed at all the couples' weddings.



I’m watching... just finished the last episode and I think all the couples have issues.    I’m very annoyed with Jepthe.  Why get on the show if you don’t want a wife?  Also worried that Ryan is not a good listener which will make his and Jackie’s relationship struggle.


----------



## Tropigal3

pquiles said:


> I’m watching... just finished the last episode and I think all the couples have issues.    I’m very annoyed with Jepthe.  Why get on the show if you don’t want a wife?  Also worried that Ryan is not a good listener which will make his and Jackie’s relationship struggle.



Exactly what I'm thinking!  I mean sure, she is a "stranger" but he choose to marry a stranger!  It must be frustrating not only for her but also for the professionals.  Ryan talks too much, other than that he seems sincere.  I think Jackie should have waited another year.  Ryan is competing with a ghost.   I like Molly & John, I hope he gets a job quickly upon their return to "real life".  Unlike with the past seasons where I felt at least one couple would stay together.  At this point I'm not sure about any of them surviving past the end of season.


----------



## DiorT

Agree with you guys about Jephe.  Enough with the "i don't know her" and "stranger" crap.  You signed up for this.  What did you expect? To be hooked up with your ex gf or something??  He should have been weeded out and not selected.

I see Jackie and the firefighter guy getting alone alright, but i think it may have been too early for her to seek this type of arrangement considering her last bf only died a year ago or so.  I think it is too soon. Being on this show is probably stressful/emotional enough, I am not sure she is strong enough.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I've been watching. I think Jackie/Ryan have the best chance, if he can quiet down a bit. There is no way she is emotionally ready but I think, given a chance, they can be ok. They have tons of family support backing them.

Anyone else think Molly/Jepthe would have been a better match? They are both more reserved and cautious and I'm fairly sure I saw him giving her the once-over when the couples met in the first honeymoon part. I think her pace and his would have matched better overall. Even though she keeps saying she's outgoing... no, I don't see that at all.


----------



## Tropigal3

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I've been watching. I think Jackie/Ryan have the best chance, if he can quiet down a bit. There is no way she is emotionally ready but I think, given a chance, they can be ok. They have tons of family support backing them.
> 
> Anyone else think Molly/Jepthe would have been a better match? They are both more reserved and cautious and I'm fairly sure I saw him giving her the once-over when the couples met in the first honeymoon part. I think her pace and his would have matched better overall. Even though she keeps saying she's outgoing... no, I don't see that at all.



Molly & Jephte...nah.  I can see her outgoing side but John is just so out there that he overshadows her.  The edits only show a fraction of what happens and the producers probably will choose whatever creates more doubt and drama.  Jephte should have just stuck to meeting someone off the show.  And honestly, I don't care all that much for Shawniece either.  She seems a bit too pushy and needy.  Maybe that is pushing Jephte away even more?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Tropigal3 said:


> Molly & Jephte...nah.  I can see her outgoing side but John is just so out there that he overshadows her.  The edits only show a fraction of what happens and the producers probably will choose whatever creates more doubt and drama.  Jephte should have just stuck to meeting someone off the show.  And honestly, I don't care all that much for Shawniece either.  She seems a bit too pushy and needy.  Maybe that is pushing Jephte away even more?


Shawniece was pretty cool in the initial interviews but yeah... she got all needy and weird right after they exchanged vows. I like Jepthe a lot, I think he seems very mellow and just a 'nice' guy and if she didn't push him I think he'd come around. But perhaps he just is not attracted? The other men have mentioned attraction towards their partners and he is very lukewarm about that... could be just no physical attraction and by forcing him she's making it worse. I think he'd get over the 'stranger' part much faster if he was into her physically... maybe?!


----------



## Tropigal3

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Shawniece was pretty cool in the initial interviews but yeah... she got all needy and weird right after they exchanged vows. I like Jepthe a lot, I think he seems very mellow and just a 'nice' guy and if she didn't push him I think he'd come around. But perhaps he just is not attracted? The other men have mentioned attraction towards their partners and he is very lukewarm about that... could be just no physical attraction and by forcing him she's making it worse. I think he'd get over the 'stranger' part much faster if he was into her physically... maybe?!



I think you hit the nail on the head.  She did seem much more likable earlier on and she seems too needy now.  I wondered about Jephte's attraction to her as well.  Their relationship seems like a catch-22.   She get's needier because he keeps using the word "stranger" about her.  And he pushes her away more because she's so needy.


----------



## kcf68

Yes Jephte did not even want to share beds with her!  I do not think he is not into her and does not know how to get away!  Yes to early for Jackie to get into marriage!  Molly is too reserved for John.


----------



## pquiles

Ccbahgirl89, I don't know if Jephte would have been Molly's type; however, I was wondering if  he was attracted to his wife at all.   I don't think he is.  That would be a serious blow to her emotional state.   I wished they would have set Shawnice up with someone from a different racial background but similarly  family background priciples as Ryan.   Where the man wants to lead,  wants to be the caregiver, lover etc.  She clearly needed that in her life. 
Molly likes to be the center of attention but 'Not'.  Jon strikes me as someone whose still in college mode but trying very hard not to be.   His background shows he's devoted and if Molly is upfront and honest without being mean he would definitely grow up,  calm down and focus. He's not comfortable not working and its bothering him but he's hiding out because he wants to enjoy and love Molly.   In fact I'd venture you say he cares quite a bit for her already. 
Again,  I wish they had an interracial couple.   That's where this show failed for me a bit.   I would have loved to see a multicultural coupe created.


----------



## Tropigal3

pquiles said:


> Again,  *I wish they had an interracial couple.   *That's where this show failed for me a bit.   I would have loved to see a multicultural coupe created.



There have been several interracial couples on the show...Davina & Sean, Neal & Samantha, Lillian & Tom and Sonia & Nick.


----------



## kcf68

I would love to see a black couple  make a love match!  I was so happy and I thought they were such a beautiful couple on the Atlanta season but atlas they divorced!


----------



## pquiles

Tropigal3 said:


> There have been several interracial couples on the show...Davina & Sean, Neal & Samantha, Lillian & Tom and Sonia & Nick.



This is my first time/year I’m tuning in, had no idea.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Ok, so since this is a bag forum, I'm going to comment on Jacklyn's bag. it's a Calvin Klein you can get from Macy's... about $100. It's cute, and I appreciate that she never seem to switch her bag since she's obviously practical. But I noticed she even wore it walking along the beach in her bikini, and it's a medium size bag... for some reason I just wanted to let her know that she needed a WOC or something much smaller for walking beachside with her new hubby. She looked kinda dorky carrying a giant bag to go strolling.

Happily surprised by Molly/John in the newest episode... he lost the goofy attitude when they got back, which is much nicer.


----------



## susieserb

I truly appreciate this reality show..for starters I don't think it has the "popular" presence as the Bravo and or Bachelor/Bachelorette franchises..IOW it seems more grounded and somewhat real..I'm rooting for all the married couples to stay together..


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I didn't think it was mentioned before (or maybe I missed it?) but in this episode John said several times in various scenes that he had never had a relationship last longer than 1 month. I find it rather odd that the "experts" would pick a man for marriage who has never even had a long-term girlfriend or relationship. No wonder he's so immature.


----------



## pquiles

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I didn't think it was mentioned before (or maybe I missed it?) but in this episode John said several times in various scenes that he had never had a relationship last longer than 1 month. I find it rather odd that the "experts" would pick a man for marriage who has never even had a long-term girlfriend or relationship. No wonder he's so immature.



I think he meant that he never “celebrated” a month long anniversary.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

pquiles said:


> I think he meant that he never “celebrated” a month long anniversary.


He said quite clearly he never had any relationship last longer than a month. The closest he came was moving for a girl to Boston and that lasted 3 weeks or something. The immaturity w/relationships shows I think that's why he wants sex NOW... if he only dates people from 1-3 weeks he's probably sleeping with women the first night. His schedule for romance is accelerated. Maybe he has a chance w/Molly since she's slowed him down.


----------



## pquiles

ccbaggirl89 said:


> He said quite clearly he never had any relationship last longer than a month. The closest he came was moving for a girl to Boston and that lasted 3 weeks or something. The immaturity w/relationships shows I think that's why he wants sex NOW... if he only dates people from 1-3 weeks he's probably sleeping with women the first night. His schedule for romance is accelerated. Maybe he has a chance w/Molly since she's slowed him down.



Oh... I didn’t hear that part.


----------



## Tropigal3

Anyone still watching this?

Interesting how Shawneice and Jephte seem to be the couple getting along the best and now Jackie & Ryan seem to have more disagreements.  I thought Ryan was going to be the best husband but nope.  He doesn't seem to realize that when you marry, your spouse becomes your priority.  He doesn't want to change anything.  So he wants someone to be there for him, but still wants his freedom to do whatever he wants, whenever he wants.  Sheesh!  As for John & Molly, there may be hope if Molly would stop being so stand offish.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Tropigal3 said:


> Anyone still watching this?
> 
> Interesting how Shawneice and Jephte seem to be the couple getting along the best and now Jackie & Ryan seem to have more disagreements.  I thought Ryan was going to be the best husband but nope.  He doesn't seem to realize that when you marry, your spouse becomes your priority.  He doesn't want to change anything.  So he wants someone to be there for him, but still wants his freedom to do whatever he wants, whenever he wants.  Sheesh!  As for John & Molly, there may be hope if Molly would stop being so stand offish.


Yes, still watching, too. I also thought Ryan/Jackie had the best chance initially but no way should they stay together. He wants to still party and be a bachelor 100%. He talks SO MUCH, and he seems to drink a lot? Or at least come home drunk often. I think John and Molly will make it long-term if he can wait for her to be ready. She does seem pretty cold and super slow to warm up, but I think she just needs time (like Jamie did with Doug in season 1). They are very compatible and I think they will make it work. Shawneice and Jephte are adorable together... how can they not work?! They are so cute to watch. It's funny to see a guy wanting kids so bad also, b/c usually it's the woman pushing for babies; Jephte is all over that subject.


----------



## kcf68

^Yep good recap! J&S forever!


----------



## kcf68

Glad the Therapist called Molly out!  She is Fake!  John needs to go get him some!


----------



## Tropigal3

kcf68 said:


> Glad the Therapist called Molly out!  She is Fake!  John needs to go get him some!



Yes, the way she treats him like a leper is shameful.  I used to think she was pretty but she has an ugly soul.  I can see that relationship ending.  

I'm glad that Jephte admitted that he was wrong in the treatment of Shawneice.  I don't look at her as needy.  I think her "love language" is quality time.  

And as for Ryan and Jackie...I do hope they work things out.  He really needs to learn that Jackie and their marriage is now a priority.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i think the best part of the last episode was when Ryan was quiet for hours in the car, that was heaven for everyone. although Jackie seemed completely shocked he was capable of it


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Did anyone see the finale? And that Shawniece is about 5 months pregnant? Jon mentioned a huge twist for the reunion, so I'm guessing maybe he and Molly remained married??


----------



## Tropigal3

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Did anyone see the finale? And that Shawniece is about 5 months pregnant? Jon mentioned a huge twist for the reunion, so I'm guessing maybe he and Molly remained married??



Haven't seen it yet but I did read that only two remain together.  Take a guess who didn't, lol.


----------



## susieserb

Jon and Molly may remain together...It makes for great TV


----------



## susieserb

Who's watching the new season...addicted?


----------



## Tropigal3

susieserb said:


> Who's watching the new season...addicted?



I've only watched episode from last week where Mia gets stopped at the airport, yikes!  Stalking and using a CC without authorization!  I would think Tristan would be getting an annulment on this one if these are all factual and not revenge.


----------



## solange

Tropigal3 said:


> I've only watched episode from last week where Mia gets stopped at the airport, yikes!  Stalking and using a CC without authorization!  I would think Tristan would be getting an annulment on this one if these are all factual and not revenge.


Though the timing, so far, looks absolutely like a revenge move.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

But.. can someone help Danielle with her eyebrows


----------



## susieserb

LOL big nothing burger with the stalking charges TG I wouldn't have a show to watch..I want all to remain married!!!!


----------



## susieserb

susieserb said:


> LOL big nothing burger with the stalking charges TG I wouldn't have a show to watch..I want all to remain married!!!!


Allow me to add; I spoke too soon..Mia DOES have skeletons? IF you want to dig further...http://www.bachandbachettefans.net/t4862-mia-bally-tristan-thompson-sleuthing-spoilers


----------



## anabanana745

Wow just caught the last episode...so juicy!! Mia trying to lie...that was hilarious. Girl can’t lie to save her life. 

I hope they interview or bring the ex on the show to get his side b/c that was some crazy charges.


----------



## susieserb

anabanana745 said:


> Wow just caught the last episode...so juicy!! Mia trying to lie...that was hilarious. Girl can’t lie to save her life.
> 
> I hope they interview or bring the ex on the show to get his side b/c that was some crazy charges.


You're right I just flip flopped..SHE IS LYING..


----------



## Pinkalicious

anabanana745 said:


> Wow just caught the last episode...so juicy!! Mia trying to lie...that was hilarious. Girl can’t lie to save her life.
> 
> I hope they interview or bring the ex on the show to get his side b/c that was some crazy charges.



I thought the same exact thing when I was watching. If it wasn’t true I’d be pissed and defending myself to the CORE. Sooo obvious watching her lie and more painful watching them continue their relationship afterwards.

I’m into this season more than last.


----------



## anabanana745

Pinkalicious said:


> I thought the same exact thing when I was watching. If it wasn’t true I’d be pissed and defending myself to the CORE. Sooo obvious watching her lie and more painful watching them continue their relationship afterwards.
> 
> I’m into this season more than last.



And she’s STILL lying. If she just owned up to whatever she did and got it out there, no one would be speculating what happened and they could just move on. She is making Tristan look stupid. And if she can’t for legal reasons, then she’s should have said that instead of dancing around the subject when they interviewed her.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

we've been watching. i don't know all their names well yet, but the young couple looks very promising. the middle couple, Amber/Dave?? shes got such desperation about her that i can't see it going the distance, and he did mention he would have never agreed to the show if he knew it was her (based on his friends comments). he's not a prize either, seems kind of disinterested in her and her interests. i had a feeling Mia/Tristan started sleeping together b/c why else would he continue to stick around. i wonder how much of Mia's dating history her dad/sister knew about because they made her out to be some innocent little virgin, and she's clearly not


----------



## solange

So... Thoughts on the season?


----------



## elle-mo

I like Danielle and Bobby, they are suited for each other and he is so sweet. I hope Amber and Dave work out but that Amber has some major insecurity issues, especially at her age. Her issues are something that you need to work out in your 20's, it was exhausting. They were a boring couple, I fast forwarded their scenes the most because it was like "Groundhog Day". Mia is a mess, she seems shady too. Tristan really grew on me and seems like a decent guy, most guys would've walked already.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

I’ve been watching since season 1, but I feel like the show’s really gone downhill. This was a yawn-inducing season despite the best efforts of the editors to keep things interesting. There were not enough consistent obstacles couples would face in real life. Most of the time they were on mini moons and dates and got $5000 a month for rent. Seriously?

 Bobby is too good for Danielle. He did literally _everything _for her in addition to working full time and she could barely utter an “I love you” back. I think she loves the idea of being married to him (who wouldn’t?), but time will tell if they last after the honeymoon period ends. Maybe her eyebrows put a spell on him.

Mia already filed for divorce from Tristan.


----------



## Tropigal3

Lady Zhuge said:


> I’ve been watching since season 1, but I feel like the show’s really gone downhill. This was a yawn-inducing season despite the best efforts of the editors to keep things interesting. There were not enough consistent obstacles couples would face in real life. Most of the time they were on mini moons and dates and got $5000 a month for rent. Seriously?
> 
> Bobby is too good for Danielle. He did literally _everything _for her in addition to working full time and she could barely utter an “I love you” back. I think she loves the idea of being married to him (who wouldn’t?), but time will tell if they last after the honeymoon period ends. Maybe her eyebrows put a spell on him.
> 
> Mia already filed for divorce from Tristan.



I was surprised that Dave wanted to stay married.  Amber is so insecure it would drive me nuts.  Maybe now that she has gone dark (hair) she can feel secure about Dave actually being attracted to her.   And I agree about Danielle being lucky.  Bobby seems like such a wonderful husband and so easy going.  I do hope that Danielle really appreciates who he is.  As for Mia and Tristan, I can't even believe that they stayed together in the latest episode.   But not at all surprised that they didn't really last very long afterwards.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

I just read that Danielle and Bobby are pregnant! We’ll probably see more of them on Happily Ever After.


----------



## anabanana745

Who’s watching the new season? Drama already! One guy feels “repulsed” by his new wife. This show is like one never ending awkward moment [emoji23]


----------



## andral5

anabanana745 said:


> Who’s watching the new season? Drama already! One guy feels “repulsed” by his new wife. This show is like one never ending awkward moment [emoji23]


About that repulsed dude: what does he know about her from that speed dating event she attended, that makes him be ‘dead inside’ and ‘repulsed’? I’m sooooo curious about that. She seems so candid and sweet. I really like her.


----------



## Pinkalicious

andral5 said:


> About that repulsed dude: what does he know about her from that speed dating event she attended, that makes him be ‘dead inside’ and ‘repulsed’? I’m sooooo curious about that. She seems so candid and sweet. I really like her.



I like her too! She seems really sincere. I'm just catching up so I'm only on episode 3 but apparently he isn't attracted to her since he said it wasn't love at first sight. He seems really awkward to me. The experts could have chosen someone so much better for her unfortunately.

So far the other couples seem good... except Jasmine I think? They don't agree on gender roles and I can't put my finger on it but she seems way more uptight and more judgmental than her husband.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Anyone watching this season!? I'm liking it a lot better than last.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Pinkalicious said:


> Anyone watching this season!? I'm liking it a lot better than last.



I’m watching this season. It’s actually been pretty boring until the second half of last week’s episode. Despite their sexual chemistry, I doubt Jamie and Beth are going to last. 

I miss the time when the show had couples figure out for themselves where they would live, forcing them to compromise on budget and personal preferences like they would have to in the real world.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Lady Zhuge said:


> I’m watching this season. It’s actually been pretty boring until the second half of last week’s episode. Despite their sexual chemistry, I doubt Jamie and Beth are going to last.
> 
> I miss the time when the show had couples figure out for themselves where they would live, forcing them to compromise on budget and personal preferences like they would have to in the real world.



Me too! That was interesting to me. It set them up on how to problem solve and learn more about each other from the get go. I'm into this season a lot more than last, I'm rooting for all of them. Well, I was until Beth said those disgusting things to Jamie. He definitely didn't deserve that and I think he had trouble really communicating what he was trying to say, which wasn't bad at all. She totally just went 0-100 on him and for what exactly.. I don't think he would want to put up with that forever.

That whole thing with Iris was weird too. I don't mind when my friends take a drink out of my fridge ESPECIALLY during a little get together. That spoke volumes to me about how selfish she is.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Anyone watching this season? It’s in Washington, D. C., and is the first season to feature 5 couples. There’s trouble in paradise already with at least 2 of the couples, and they just started their honeymoon in Panama!


----------



## elle-mo

I'm watching! This looks like the most drama filled season, a few of these guys seem truly disingenuous. That Hair Dude, he's there just to promote himself. His wife needs to reel it in a bit because while she seems like she's there for the right reasons, acts like a giddy schoolgirl.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

elle-mo said:


> I'm watching! This looks like the most drama filled season, a few of these guys seem truly disingenuous. That Hair Dude, he's there just to promote himself. His wife needs to reel it in a bit because while she seems like she's there for the right reasons, acts like a giddy schoolgirl.



Totally! Like that guy who threatened to dump his new wife if she didn’t have sex with him during the honeymoon? I mean, did he really think she wasn’t going to out him on that? What a dog (no offense to dogs). In reality, I think she _would _have slept with him if this hadn’t happened off camera.
I’m not surprised about Hair Guy (lol) and Ice Skater Girl. She’s not on his level in terms of looks and you’re right, he’s not here for the right reasons. Like the Asian friend said, it’s a win-win for him no matter what since he’s getting publicity from the show. His family seemed really nice, though.


----------



## anabanana745

Lady Zhuge said:


> Totally! Like that guy who threatened to dump his new wife if she didn’t have sex with him during the honeymoon? I mean, did he really think she wasn’t going to out him on that? What a dog (no offense to dogs). In reality, I think she _would _have slept with him if this hadn’t happened off camera.
> I’m not surprised about Hair Guy (lol) and Ice Skater Girl. She’s not on his level in terms of looks and you’re right, he’s not here for the right reasons. Like the Asian friend said, it’s a win-win for him no matter what since he’s getting publicity from the show. His family seemed really nice, though.



Hair guy is going to be yet another disappointment for her. He seems very superficial and probably not a good fit for this show in general. You can tell he places a lot of emphasis on looks, and thought being set up with a total stranger was a good idea?!? Lol [emoji849]


----------



## Lady Zhuge

This has been the best season in a long time. I can’t believe Taylor posted that video on Instagram and then tried to claim it was a joke. I actually liked her initially and felt bad for her given Brandon’s outbursts, but her true colors were exposed in the last episode.

Michael is a compulsive liar with an inflated ego. Meka needs to run, not walk to the nearest divorce attorney office.

The best guy this season is Austin, though there’s not much competition.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Reviving this old thread to ask if anyone been watching the current season? Or even last season?  I watched S9 on Netflix during quarantine and watched a couple random old seasons; but watched S12 Atlanta and now watching S13 Houston and just wondering if anyone on here is keeping up.  

It's still ridiculous and most of the participants need therapy more than marriage lol but I still can't stop watching.  The newer episodes are also super drawn out, but for some reason I can't bring myself to just change the channel or stop tuning in.


----------



## anabanana745

poizenisxkandee said:


> Reviving this old thread to ask if anyone been watching the current season? Or even last season?  I watched S9 on Netflix during quarantine and watched a couple random old seasons; but watched S12 Atlanta and now watching S13 Houston and just wondering if anyone on here is keeping up.
> 
> It's still ridiculous and most of the participants need therapy more than marriage lol but I still can't stop watching.  The newer episodes are also super drawn out, but for some reason I can't bring myself to just change the channel or stop tuning in.



The Last couple seasons have been a bit boring but I’m liking Houston. The matches are terrible and I don’t think any of these couples will make it, but it’s fun to watch anyway haha!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

anabanana745 said:


> The Last couple seasons have been a bit boring but I’m liking Houston. The matches are terrible and I don’t think any of these couples will make it, but it’s fun to watch anyway haha!



Yes! I don't think each episode needs to be that long or think that more action needs to happen in these episodes.  Some of the couples should never have been matched like Gil and Myrla or Jose and Rachel.  Ryan is growing on me a little, but I still think Brett won't be able to look past their differences in core values.  I had good feelings about Zack and Michaela and Johnny and Bao at first but now I definitely don't!  Michaela and Johnny have a lot they need to work on independently before having thought about marriage.


----------



## anabanana745

poizenisxkandee said:


> Yes! I don't think each episode needs to be that long or think that more action needs to happen in these episodes.  Some of the couples should never have been matched like Gil and Myrla or Jose and Rachel.  Ryan is growing on me a little, but I still think Brett won't be able to look past their differences in core values.  I had good feelings about Zack and Michaela and Johnny and Bao at first but now I definitely don't!  Michaela and Johnny have a lot they need to work on independently before having thought about marriage.



Omg I know what you mean about the long episodes. They should trim them to 1/3 the length. So many repeated scenes…it’s annoying. I’m surprised the network isn’t seeing ratings suffer and asking them to compress to a shorter time window.


----------



## elle-mo

Jose's beard just grosses me out. Looks like a cat's butthole and his lips are so pink. He acts like he's God's gift too.


----------



## michellem

elle-mo said:


> Jose's beard just grosses me out. Looks like a cat's butthole and his lips are so pink. He acts like he's God's gift too.


Omg that description is spot on! DH kept saying, “this guy’s mouth really bothers me” the whole time we were watching it. I’m in agreement with you here lol


----------



## swags

At first I was hopeful for the couples. Now, not so much. Johnny is too uptight to enjoy a relationship and certainly not one with a stranger. 
Michaela seems to come unhinged too easily. Gil and Myrla are not a good fit. She doesn’t like dogs! Why would they fix her up with someone who has a dog? She wants to shop high end which I understand but if one has a partner to consider, they need figure out some goals together.
I think Ryan likes Brett but not attracted to her. 
Rachel and Jose seem somewhat compatible. I know a lot of people don’t like him but I don’t mind him so far.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

I watch every season, lol. 
Jose and Rachel seem the most stable, but my gaydar keeps going off with Jose.
Johnny claims he may not be ready for marriage, but I think he’s just not into Bao. Every little perceived negative quirk turns him off. Maybe it’s karma for how she reacted to Johnny’s pre-wedding gift when she was all high on herself. 
Myrla and Gil are the best looking couple this season, but they’re fundamentally incompatible, especially when it comes to finances and love for animals.
I didn’t think Zack and Michaela were a good match physically, but thought that Michaela’s bright and sunny personality would make up for it. Now it turns out she’s actually very immature and possibly crazy! 
Ryan looks bored and disinterested all the time. He and Brett seem more like friends or siblings than lovers.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Lady Zhuge said:


> I watch every season, lol.
> Jose and Rachel seem the most stable, but my gaydar keeps going off with Jose.
> Johnny claims he may not be ready for marriage, but I think he’s just not into Bao. Every little perceived negative quirk turns him off. Maybe it’s karma for how she reacted to Johnny’s pre-wedding gift when she was all high on herself.
> Myrla and Gil are the best looking couple this season, but they’re fundamentally incompatible, especially when it comes to finances and love for animals.
> I didn’t think Zack and Michaela were a good match physically, but thought that Michaela’s bright and sunny personality would make up for it. Now it turns out she’s actually very immature and possibly crazy!
> Ryan looks bored and disinterested all the time. He and Brett seem more like friends or siblings than lovers.


I don't love how José keeps trying to play into being the provider, sounds a lot more controlling than contributing! 

I wanted to love Michaela because she was so fun in the interviews and bachelorette and they had good chemistry but she seems really immature (overreacting after Zach went to run an errand, threatening to cancel the party and not) and still trying to process her own issues. 

Johnny definitely doesn't seem into Bao and is trying to make excuses for himself while also tearing her down and it's hard to watch. She seems really self aware and is great at putting her feelings into words and it sucks to see her go through this. 

At first it seemed like Myrla would be the villain of the season but she's growing on me! She and Gil shouldn't be married but they gossip and banter like good friends. 

Brett and Ryan are also growing on me but for sure Ryan always looks disinterested, and maybe not as into her as she deserves! She's totally hot. They also have some differences in politics/core beliefs I think make it hard to work out.


----------



## swags

I feel bad for Bao. Johnny is a selfish jerk.
I think Jose and Rachel are adorable. 
Gil and Myrla are doing a bit better but it’s time for her to show him some affection.
Mikaela is crazy. Poor Zack.


----------



## elisabettaverde

I watched last season with rage watching Chris disrespect Paige (I think?), and then not being able to believe that she literally could not see the evil way he was manipulating her. Some women have been brainwashed into thinking they only deserve “struggle” love.  My daughter and I felt that the “experts” should have shut Chris down firmly and early on in order to salvage Paige’s mental health. It still disturbs me now.  I don’t believe for one minute that the ex-girlfriend was pregnant!! Her payoff for lying was the Mercedes, wow.  And for Chris to tell Paige this, not just that he bought her a car, but a benz, what a jerk. 

I’m watching the current season and it relieves me to see that Pastor Cal is visiting each couple and individually right away; they can’t have a repeat of that train wreck from last season.


----------



## elisabettaverde

swags said:


> I feel bad for Bao. Johnny is a selfish jerk.
> I think Jose and Rachel are adorable.
> Gil and Myrla are doing a bit better but it’s time for her to show him some affection.
> Mikaela is crazy. Poor Zack.


I agree with your assessment so far!!  I don’t care for dogs in the house myself but  I want to say to Myrla, JUST WALK THE DOG, and for goodness sake, JUST KISS THE MAN!! Gil seems genuinely thoughtful and easygoing, and really, a tall, fine fireman??? Are you kidding?? Looks aren’t everything but do you have eyes?? But I do think Gil could relax about the clothes and shoes Myrla already has; that’s not his business.  Going forward though, she will need to make some concessions and rein her spending in with any man if she expects to own a home.
Michaela has issues and I feel for Zack, since he’s said he has dealt with unreasonable women before.  The thing that makes you completely demonstrative and outgoing when you’re happy will set you off in a negative way when you’re angry.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Last night's episode, wow Jose was kinda scary and a total jerk.  I hope Rachel continues to stand her ground and leaves!  

Gil and Myrla are growing on me. Still don't think it'll work out long term but don't mind them. 

I feel terrible for Brett because it seems like Ryan is gonna totally crush her because he's just not that physically attracted to her.


----------



## michellem

poizenisxkandee said:


> Last night's episode, wow Jose was kinda scary and a total jerk.  I hope Rachel continues to stand her ground and leaves!
> 
> Gil and Myrla are growing on me. Still don't think it'll work out long term but don't mind them.
> 
> I feel terrible for Brett because it seems like Ryan is gonna totally crush her because he's just not that physically attracted to her.


Agree with all! 
Jose was a total a hole!! 
I’m glad Gil finally got a kiss!!
Bao and Johnny seem to be doing well now.
Ryan definitely does not seem to be into Brett…I feel bad for her.
Michaela was MIA 
None of the couples seem solid to me this season; should be interesting to see what happens on decision day.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

poizenisxkandee said:


> Last night's episode, wow Jose was kinda scary and a total jerk.  I hope Rachel continues to stand her ground and leaves!
> 
> Gil and Myrla are growing on me. Still don't think it'll work out long term but don't mind them.
> 
> I feel terrible for Brett because it seems like Ryan is gonna totally crush her because he's just not that physically attracted to her.



Jose certainly showed his true colors last night. Rachel should dump his ass. It was funny how none of the other guys bought Jose’s version of the story of how he “accidentally” locked Rachel out after their blowout. Ultimately he needs to find a man he can control and who won’t call him by another man’s name.

Zack doesn’t seem to be that into Michaela. It seems like he will never forgive her imperfections or acknowledge her efforts to improve. He’s by no means perfect either.

I’m glad Myrla finally kissed Gil on the lips! Small steps, lol. But agreed that long term I don’t think they will last.

Johnny and Bao have become boring ever since they consummated their marriage.

Brett and Ryan are not going to work out, but at least they’ve both been respectful and honest.


----------



## Lavendera

All the men this season, except for Gil, need to get a grip. So overemotional! plus they have unrealistic expectations.

Never liked Jose and he showed why.
Brett is amazing and it’s sad that Ryan doesn’t appreciate her. hope he doesn’t negatively impact her self esteem, same with Johnny toward Bao, although he seems to have calmed down a little bit.


----------



## swags

I am disappointed in Jose. What an abusive jerk he has shown himself to be. Not just for acting like a dick but for not apologizing. I hope she really does leave him.
I think Ryan will go thru the motions until decision day and then ask for a divorce.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

F Johnny! wow what a jerk. 

I know Ryan doesn't want to hurt Brett and I know she sees it coming but they really need to communicate!  

MYRLA is my favorite right now, love that she's starting to care for Hype and hope it means good things for her and Gil's marriage.


----------



## swags

Johnny gets worse each week. He’s so mean to Bao telling her he wasn’t attracted to her years ago. What’s so attractive about him? 
Michaela’s rage is almost scary. Stop crying Zack and walk away.
It’s hard to watch Ryan and Brett talk about nothing. 
I‘m most hopeful for Gil and Myrla and I guess Jose and Rachel.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Rachel and Jose are divorcing: https://people.com/tv/married-at-first-sights-rachel-jose-file-for-divorce/

The experts ended up being 0/5 this season. Better luck next season in Boston!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Lady Zhuge said:


> Rachel and Jose are divorcing: https://people.com/tv/married-at-first-sights-rachel-jose-file-for-divorce/
> 
> The experts ended up being 0/5 this season. Better luck next season in Boston!


Yeah that whole season went sideways. 

I was watching some *drama* about this season unfold on another forum and wowwww 

The show is really kind of terrible now but I can't stop myself from wanting to watch lol


----------



## swags

poizenisxkandee said:


> Yeah that whole season went sideways.
> 
> I was watching some *drama* about this season unfold on another forum and wowwww
> 
> The show is really kind of terrible now but I can't stop myself from wanting to watch lol


Zach and Bao dated after the season ended. He cheated on her amd supposedly has been a player all this time. 
I feel like these people want a career in acting rather than a marriage.


----------



## elle-mo

Don't forget Myrla and Johnny, what an odd 'friendship'. No one was really likeable this season with the exception of Gil and Bao.


----------



## Lavendera

read an article somewhere about the UK version of married at first sight, and it seems like it’s just a TV show for the most part, Not serious matchmaking. It did seem with the American version that they might have been truly matching people, and hope they still are, however this season was a train wreck, and they have been having people on the show for awhile who should’ve been rejected. The Australian version is pure drama, although in the last season shown on lifetime in the US there was one great match and marriage that came out of it.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Anyone watching this season? Alyssa is the worst!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Alyssa is so stuck up and completely delusional.  I don't know why she would apply to be on this show and why the "experts" and producers would even choose her. Chris may not be perfect either but he doesn't deserve to be treated like this.

As a retired party girl getting married to someone who also had a bit of a wild past, I'm rooting for Katina and Olajuwon! I don't love the tests he's putting her through and he definitely came of poorly in the beginning/interviews with his traditional desires (ie dinner on the table) but I like the way they both accept each other, past and flaws and all.  Hoping they can bring out the best in each other as the season goes.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Watching tonight's episode as it airs and wow, I didn't think Alyssa could get any less likeable but here we go. Worst bride of MAFS history.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

poizenisxkandee said:


> Watching tonight's episode as it airs and wow, I didn't think Alyssa could get any less likeable but here we go. Worst bride of MAFS history.



Yep, completely agree. She’s the worst bride by far, just as Chris (paired with Paige from two seasons ago) was the worst husband. Everything is always about her and her woe is me piss poor attitude trying to come off as “a nice person“ on TV. If this is her being nice on TV, I can’t imagine what she must be like in real life. She is not fooling anyone except her delusional self.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Lady Zhuge said:


> Yep, completely agree. She’s the worst bride by far, just as Chris (paired with Paige from two seasons ago) was the worst husband. Everything is always about her and her woe is me piss poor attitude trying to come off as “a nice person“ on TV. If this is her being nice on TV, I can’t imagine what she must be like in real life. She is not fooling anyone except her delusional self.



I cannot believe she is trying to come off as a nice person when she clearly doesn't like Chris for whatever and rather than telling him so and exiting the show (that she supposedly came on for the right reasons aka to get married and work on her new marriage) with grace, she is trying to ride out the free vacation/honeymoon and free apartment and new friends.  

Even the producers seemed sick of her crap in the middle of the episode and I'm disappointed they then doubled back and told Chris to give Alyssa more time when it's clear she's done and needs to just go.  It wouldn't be surprising if there is a big fine for dropping out mid-season that she can't afford to pay so she'd rather be a miserable jerk to force Chris to end it first so she avoids the fine.  

Not sure if you watch the post-show talk show but some very interesting facts about how hard she's "trying" were revealed.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

poizenisxkandee said:


> I cannot believe she is trying to come off as a nice person when she clearly doesn't like Chris for whatever and rather than telling him so and exiting the show (that she supposedly came on for the right reasons aka to get married and work on her new marriage) with grace, she is trying to ride out the free vacation/honeymoon and free apartment and new friends.
> 
> Even the producers seemed sick of her crap in the middle of the episode and I'm disappointed they then doubled back and told Chris to give Alyssa more time when it's clear she's done and needs to just go.  It wouldn't be surprising if there is a big fine for dropping out mid-season that she can't afford to pay so she'd rather be a miserable jerk to force Chris to end it first so she avoids the fine.
> 
> Not sure if you watch the post-show talk show but some very interesting facts about how hard she's "trying" were revealed.



She’s ratings gold, so I suspect that’s why producers are letting her milk this a bit longer. Hopefully Chris dumps her next episode. No one would blame him.

No, I don’t watch the post-show talk show. There are more interesting facts? Do tell!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Lady Zhuge said:


> She’s ratings gold, so I suspect that’s why producers are letting her milk this a bit longer. Hopefully Chris dumps her next episode. No one would blame him.
> 
> No, I don’t watch the post-show talk show. There are more interesting facts? Do tell!



Lindsey and Chris were being interviewed this week.  Lindsey made a comment about Alyssa calling her lawyer on the honeymoon and Chris backed it up.  Seems Alyssa was "trying so hard" on the marriage/showing up/whatever that she was trying to find a way out of her contract. 

He also revealed her attitude has been poor the entire time. That the day everyone went to the courthouse to get the marriage licenses official, the judge had asked a somewhat innocuous question about who was excited to get married and Alyssa had no answer and just sulked.  Chris also asked her for her phone number (reasonable thing to do and earlier seasons had shown couples exchanging phone numbers and making light of being married and not being able to get ahold of each other etc) and she declined saying something akin to "I know how to find you".  I believe it was also implied she had been in contact with her lawyer basically since then.  Just awful.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

^Thanks for the info! The angry face was not directed towards you, lol. I’m out of names to call Alyssa because none of them would do her justice.


----------



## swags

Alyssa should have picked another reality show to try out for. She has no interest in marriage. Shes worried about the apartment? The apartments are for the COUPLES. Otherwise everyone could stay at their own houses (well except for Mark the Shark.)


----------



## MAGJES

Omg. ….if Katina says “like” one more time……geez!! Come on please. You can do better.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

I was busy last Wednesday and missed the clip show episode and turned off the TV halfway through tonight's ep.  I take back what I said about Ola before, he's definitely not ready for marriage and needs to take his head out of his behind.  I feel bad for Katina. 

There's at least one insufferable person in each of the remaining couples, and in Lindsey/Mark's case, both of them. 

Noi needs to leave behind the notion that a 9 - 5 corporate job is the only way to find success and stability and grow up. 

Wish them all the best in whatever, but I'm probably not going to waste any more Wednesday nights trying to find out.


----------



## swags

poizenisxkandee said:


> I was busy last Wednesday and missed the clip show episode and turned off the TV halfway through tonight's ep.  I take back what I said about Ola before, he's definitely not ready for marriage and needs to take his head out of his behind.  I feel bad for Katina.
> 
> There's at least one insufferable person in each of the remaining couples, and in Lindsey/Mark's case, both of them.
> 
> Noi needs to leave behind the notion that a 9 - 5 corporate job is the only way to find success and stability and grow up.
> 
> Wish them all the best in whatever, but I'm probably not going to waste any more Wednesday nights trying to find out.


This seasons not that good. I was disappointed in Olajuwons behavior. Jasmine and Michael seem better except she doesn’t have any feelings for him which is too bad cause he seems nice. 
Noi’s been kind of a brat. Lindsey is so annoying and needy. Why is cleaning these smallish apartments such a big deal? I could knock that out in an hour.


----------

